# The Hive!



## Demongirl

The old one! The new one!

_*eats all the food in it*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

You have to post the link in the old hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Nice title


----------



## Demongirl

Blackrat said:


> Nice title




Thanks!


----------



## Blackrat

Demongirl said:


> Thanks!




May I suggest editing it and puttin "The" infront of it?


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> You have to post the link in the old hive.




I was going to. I wanted to get the thread started before it got ninja'd by someone else.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I find pressing the fork button is very handy.  That and not comming up with long titles when until you have the hive posted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I find pressing the fork button is very handy.  That and not comming up with long titles when until you have the hive posted.




I'll keep that in mind for future reference. I hardly ever use it as is.


----------



## Blackrat

I need to repost this here, just because it's a good post and I don't want it to be lost in the excitement of waiting a new Hive.



Demongirl said:


> Alice in Wonderland. My most favorite [Disney] movie  of all time!




No, but close. Same theme but not the disney version.

But that's so close I have to post a link:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz5vocHdyOg]YouTube - Text with The Carebears 3rd movie madhatter song[/ame]


----------



## Demongirl

This could quite possibly be the last hive of 2008. 

I really don't want the year to end. It has been a very strong one for me personally. I got a lot done and am quite proud of the amount of work I have accomplished. 

Well the new year brings new faces, and hopefully new opportunities to network. With any luck I could get two promotions or network myself to a better carrer by this time next year. 

I'm all about the cash! And on that note dear hivers, I call it a night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kill it brave heart!!!! Kill it!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*stocks the hive fridge and pantry*

*makes a PBJ and grabs a glass of non-powdered milk*

I'm gettin' sick of this powdered crap.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Kill it brave heart!!!! Kill it!!




Now that's scary... You actually remember carebears by name?

Well, then again, I posted a picture of Rainbow Dash in the last Hive


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Kill it brave heart!!!! Kill it!!




*Stabs Relique du Madde in the heart and consumes his soul*

Well you did ask me to. 

G'Nite!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Now that's scary... You actually remember carebears by name?:




Not all of them. 

I only remember Brave heart, Funshine Bear, Grumpy, Share Bear, Wish Bear and Secrets Bear.

I'm not sure what that saids about me though..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*howls at the moon and rolls around in loose sand*

All I need now is a fence.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Not all of them.
> 
> I only remember Brave heart, Funshine Bear, Grumpy, Share Bear, Wish Bear and Secrets Bear.
> 
> I'm not sure what that saids about me though..




I think the one with Clover in his chest is called Lucky, and I remember Grumpy and Brave Heart but that's it .

I do however remeber quite a few of My Little Ponies  

Well I blame the fact that there wasn't any other boys in the neighborhood when I was a kid. I was forced to play with the girls 

Must be why I get along so well with women even now


----------



## Blackrat

Smoke Pause!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> *howls at the moon and rolls around in loose sand*
> 
> All I need now is a fence.










Great! 

This cat does not like rain with his wooden fence!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Smoke Pause!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


>




It was a completely useless note to let you know that I'm away for 5 mins


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It was a completely useless note to let you know that I'm away for 5 mins




Ahh, one of those crazy Fin phrases. Spiffy.


----------



## Blackrat

Tacky Christmas! Parents' anger and children's tears at Lapland theme park which turned out to be a muddy field | Mail Online

They should've visited the real home of Santa. Korvatunturi in Finland's Lapland. What do people expect from some cheap imitations


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Tacky Christmas! Parents' anger and children's tears at Lapland theme park which turned out to be a muddy field | Mail Online
> 
> They should've visited the real home of Santa. Korvatunturi in Finland's Lapland. What do people expect from some cheap imitations


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


>




What do you mean by that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey blackrat, does my pbp idea intrigue you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> What do you mean by that?




Long waits, craptacular annimals, lots of space and not of it used to its full potential. Sounds like a suckfest in progress.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Long waits, craptacular annimals, lots of space and not of it used to its full potential. Sounds like a suckfest in progress.




Exactly. Should've come here: Santa Claus Village - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wouldn't even have cost much more


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Hey blackrat, does my pbp idea intrigue you?




I'm not quite sure. On one hand it's interesting, but then again, I'm not sure about "Modern Characters Thrown To A Fantasy World"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I'm not quite sure. On one hand it's interesting, but then again, I'm not sure about "Modern Characters Thrown To A Fantasy World"




Well it is still in the development process, so what can I do or add in to make it more enticing to you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just read a scary story in the Washington Post.  Since it is political in nature, all I can really say is that I hope Alex Jones is not right, because if his interpretation of the story is correct... WE (as in Americans) ARE DOOMED*!




*Then again, that s a common theme with Conspiracy Theorists like Alex Jones.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh boy. Some actors just needs to learn to quit while they're still on the winning side. Shatner's lost it already. Why does he continue: Shatner's Raw Nerve - On BIO Channel


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ah, the new hive. Don't have anything useful to say...

But then, when did this ever stop the Hive?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm not quite sure. On one hand it's interesting, but then again, I'm not sure about "Modern Characters Thrown To A Fantasy World"




I played in one.  IT was horrible (but then again the dm sucked). One thing is certain: Playing as yourself (as a high school student) in a DnD game doesn't work well; especially when you are defenseless and attacked by a gang of heavily armed orcs/hobgoblins (upon entering the fantasy world).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I just read a scary story in the Washington Post.  Since it is political in nature, all I can really say is that I hope Alex Jones is not right, because if his interpretation of the story is correct... WE (as in Americans) ARE DOOMED!




I'll say this much and drop it; I hope Obama comes through on his promise to return this country to its founding roots.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hello, Hive!


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> I'll say this much and drop it; I hope Obama comes through on his promise to return this country to its founding roots.



You mean to the Native Americans or the English? 

And by the by, the best Disney Film is infact Robin Hood 

*starts singing as Alan-a-Dale*

"Every Town, has it ups and downs, sometimes the ups outnumber the downs, but not in Nottingham"

"I'm inclined to believe if we weren't so down we'd up and leave, we'd up and fly if we had wings for flyin', can't you see the tears we're cryin', can't there be some happieness for me? Not in Nottingham"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> You mean to the Native Americans or the English?
> 
> And by the by the best Disney Film is infact Robin Hood




Robin Hood is not as good as The Lion King.

I have a real soft spot for 90's Disney cartoon films.


----------



## CleverNickName

_*brings ten thousand chocolate donuts to the Hive*_


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> *stocks the hive fridge and pantry*
> 
> *makes a PBJ and grabs a glass of non-powdered milk*
> 
> I'm gettin' sick of this powdered crap.




Yay!  Real milk!  Down with powdered milk!  Down with powdered milk!  Viva la Real Milk!


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, it is nearly done.  Now all we have to do is wait.


----------



## Evilhalfling

CleverNickName said:


> _*brings ten thousand chocolate donuts to the Hive*_




_eats over 9000 donuts_
mmmmm... now that hit the spot. No I just couldn't have any more, thank you. 

I especially liked the ones with sprinkles.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Evilhalfling said:


> _eats over 9000 donuts_
> mmmmm... now that hit the spot. No I just couldn't have any more, thank you.
> 
> I especially liked the ones with sprinkles.




How about just one tiny peppermint leave?


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what is wrong?  Watching X-men after watching True Blood...  Seeing Rogue break into Wolverine's bedroom after watching Sookie Slackhouse having sex with a Bill is a little unnerving.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*eats 1000 chocolate donuts*

'cause Evilhalfling ate the rest.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> How about just one tiny peppermint leave?




Aren't those the scrapings from the factory floor?


Wait I'm thinking peppermint bark.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> How about just one tiny peppermint leave?




no I simply could not manage it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlfcF1I5e_g]Its just a wafer[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Monte python Life of Brian sketch.




Dude....


*Places an Ed - 209 outside the Hive just in case*


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude....




It was funny. I LOLed.


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> *Places an Ed - 209 outside the Hive just in case*









ED 209 Rocks!

Too bad he is a bit ungainly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

odndfan.1974 said:


> It was funny. I LOLed.




Yeah, but..... *points to a small picture of an old lady*


Can't explain... they might hear.... they have ears everywhere...


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but..... *points to a small picture frame of an old lady*




HEY! Just because I'm over 40 doesn't mean I'm an old lady!!


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> they have ears everywhere




Eww, gross.


----------



## Relique du Madde

odndfan.1974 said:


> HEY! Just because I'm over 40 doesn't mean I'm an old lady!!




No not you... 



Spoiler



"grandma"


.


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> No not you...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "grandma"
> 
> 
> .




Whose grandma?


----------



## Relique du Madde

odndfan.1974 said:


> Whose grandma?




See the exp note I'm handing you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I posted it there so that it doesn't bring unwanted attention to the message in the hive.

Burying stuff is fun.  Plus putting the description in an EXP is helpful since EXP is good.

BTW WELCOME TO THE HIVE!  If you bring food beware: someone will eat it.


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> See the exp note I'm handing you.




Ah, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> BTW WELCOME TO THE HIVE!  If you bring food beware: someone will eat it.




Damn, I knew I shouldnt've brought that brownie in from the kitchen! ARGH!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't mention it.

I know this should be asked in you hello message thread... but are you new to Enworld or have you been lerking here for a while and decided to start an account?


----------



## Relique du Madde

odndfan.1974 said:


> Damn, I knew I shouldnt've brought that brownie in from the kitchen! ARGH!




Eat it quickly before Galeros or Demongirl smells it..


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't mention it.
> 
> I know this should be asked in you hello message thread... but are you new to Enworld or have you been lerking here for a while and decided to start an account?




Been lurking for 3 months. I introduced my son to D&D at an early age and he has moved on to 3rd edition. 

Persoanlly, I've had enough of the editions and decided to go back to the basics. 

I'll be giving my son my 4E books for Christmas.


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> Eat it quickly before Galeros or Demongirl smells it..




Its gone; I have consumed it.


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## odndfan.1974

Blackrat said:


>




 Whats wrong with you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

odndfan.1974 said:


> I'll be giving my son my 4E books for Christmas.




Not to ignite an edition war, but what didn't you like about 4e?



Blackrat said:


>




Hey Rat!  What's up?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Rat!  What's up?




Someone let the Demodand Dentist brew the coffee again...


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> Whats wrong with you?




Vile Coffee


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> Not to ignite an edition war, but what didn't you like about 4e?



The powers sub-system. When Vancian magic went out the window, so did I.


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> The powers sub-system. When Vancian magic went out the window, so did I.




Hope you had Feather Fall prepared


----------



## odndfan.1974

Blackrat said:


> Someone let the Demodand Dentist brew the coffee again...



DDS Demodand? Whee'd he get his degree, the University of Denver? 



Blackrat said:


> Vile Coffee



It happens. Why don't you toss it and brew a new pot?


----------



## odndfan.1974

Blackrat said:


> Hope you had Feather Fall prepared




Didn't need to; I had _ride the winds_ at the ready.


----------



## Relique du Madde

0.o  The Chase has to be the STUPIDEST game show EVAR.

Premise:  Get a bunch of people and have them go one a scavenger hunt (for "money" envelopes) in Downtown Los Angeles.  The contestants then must out run Guys that are dressed up as "Agents" and they are given(?) power ups to protected them from being tagged and eliminated from the game.


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> It happens. Why don't you toss it and brew a new pot?




But it takes time to brew and I was impatient. I did put a new pot brewing though and now have some good coffee


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> 0.o  The Chase has to be the STUPIDEST game show EVAR.
> 
> Premise:  Get a bunch of people and have them go one a scavenger hunt (for "money" envelopes) in Downtown Los Angeles.  The contestants then must out run Guys that are dressed up as "Agents" and they are given(?) power ups to protected them from being tagged and eliminated from the game.



Welcome to reality tv. This stupidity is why I avoid it. Give me the golden classics anyday; Married with Children, Leave it to Beaver, All in the Family, Family Matters, Step By Step, Home Improvement....


----------



## Relique du Madde

odndfan.1974 said:


> Didn't need to; I had _ride the winds_ at the ready.




I just  *bamf* to safty.  Easier that way.


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> Married with Children




This one has propably one of the worst theme song ever if measured by the way it stucks to your head. You needed but to mention the name, and now I hear "Love and marriage, love and marriage, goes together like a horse and carriage..." in my head


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> I just  *bamf* to safty.  Easier that way.




Are you a _Jumper_?


----------



## odndfan.1974

Blackrat said:


> This one has propably one of the worst theme song ever if measured by the way it stucks to your head. You needed but to mention the name, and now I hear "Love and marriage, love and marriage, goes together like a horse and carriage..." in my head




One of Sinatra's best imo.


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> One of Sinatra's best imo.




Yeah, but now I can't get it out of my head!!! Thanks a lot...


----------



## Relique du Madde

odndfan.1974 said:


> Are you a _Jumper_?




No because I don't teliport.  It only appears that I do because I force reality to move around me.


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> No because I don't teliport.  It only appears that I do because I force reality to move around me.




Ah, you're a Mindfreak?


----------



## odndfan.1974

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but now I can't get it out of my head!!! Thanks a lot...




Not a problem. I'm always driving my friends crazy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

odndfan.1974 said:


> Ah, you're a Mindfreak?




Yes.


_Are you ready?_


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> _Are you ready?_




I was born ready.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> No because I don't teliport.  It only appears that I do because I force reality to move around me.




You have to be carefull not to force your brains out through your ears...


----------



## odndfan.1974

Blackrat said:


> You have to be carefull not to force your brains out through your ears...




Yeah, 'cause the zombies would love that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

odndfan.1974 said:


> I was born ready.





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlIwcVAxZsU]YouTube - Criss Angel - Levitates From Building to Building[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> Yeah, 'cause the zombies would love that.




Didn't occur to me but yeah, you're right.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh please... No Chriss Angel...


----------



## odndfan.1974

Blackrat said:


> Oh please... No Chriss Angel...




 Why the heck not? The guy may be annoying, but its fun to watch....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh please... No Chriss Angel...




LOL.

But it's fun to point out how fake his illusions are... like how that video clip is not one continuous shot (since they cloud coverage changes) or how lame his guru shtick is.


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> Why the heck not? The guy may be annoying, but its fun to watch....




There are much better magicians around who are much funnier and not nearly as annoying...

Besides, I don't like the fact that he tries to "subtly" convince everyone that His magic is actually REAL...

At least proper magician don't try to feed that BS to people.


----------



## odndfan.1974

You call it magic, I call it the power of the mind.

Sure, his stuff is fake regardless, but I do believe that there are people that have mental abilities.


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> You call it magic, I call it the power of the mind.



Well, actually I call it power of manipulation...



> Sure, his stuff is fake regardless, but I do believe that there are people that have mental abilities.



Well, yeah. So do I... I mean, I've seen enough "weird" in my life not to believe, but I don't like it when "fakes" try gather glory for just doing "tricks".

Besides, here are good & funny magicians, who don't try to claim their act being anything but tricks:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58xyjOFkpxk]YouTube - Penn and Teller with John Cleese[/ame]


----------



## odndfan.1974

Yeah, I've seen Cleese. Personally I think he's a tool.


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> Yeah, I've seen Cleese. Personally I think he's a tool.






Well, I did mean Penn & Teller, but Cleese is a funny guy too...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> There are much better magicians around who are much funnier and not nearly as annoying...
> .




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mdDnrK_--s]YouTube - The amazing Jonathan - Wrong on every level pt 3[/ame]

The Amazing Johnathan is pretty funny.


----------



## odndfan.1974

You got a laptop in the sauna Blackrat?


----------



## odndfan.1974

Relique du Madde said:


> The Amazing Johnathan is pretty funny.




Yeah, he's a tool too.


----------



## Blackrat

odndfan.1974 said:


> You got a laptop in the sauna Blackrat?




Well, to tell you the truth... Yes...


----------



## odndfan.1974

Blackrat said:


> Well, to tell you the truth... Yes...




How do you keep it from getting damaged?


----------



## odndfan.1974

Quarter to 12, so I'm sacking out.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive! Wish I had time to watch those videos properly - I'm a sucker for a good trick.


----------



## Ginnel

odndfan.1974 said:


> Yeah, I've seen Cleese. Personally I think he's a tool.



What have you seen him in out of curiosity?


----------



## CleverNickName

Man.  The "layoffs" thread over in General RPG Discussion really bummed me out.

_*pours a hearty amount of brandy into his morning tea*_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

It lives!

The lay-offs thread is a little unhappy, yeah. I hope they'll be able to find another job soon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, they seem to have bummed a bunch of people out, though admittedly, I only recognize Dave Noonan and Jonathon Tweet and though I know they've worked on a bunch of stuff, I couldn't actually place products to their names...


----------



## Wereserpent

You are arrogant for even thinking you are on the same level as me.  It will cost you your life.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> You are arrogant for even thinking you are on the same level as me.  It will cost you your life.




 ??


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> You are arrogant for even thinking you are on the same level as me.  It will cost you your life.



Are you trying to challenge me? I dare you!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Lord Tirian said:


> Are you trying to challenge me? I dare you!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




*Turns into a triangle and floats away*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> *Turns into a triangle and floats away*



Huzzah! I defended the Hive from a hungry Galeros! 

Now... where's my loot? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> *Turns into a triangle and floats away*




_I didn't see that coming_ said the pumpkin with the rose-colored glasses to the little girl with the pink umbrella.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Turns into a triangle and floats away*




[ MiB ]

"What you just saw was not Galeros turning into a triangle andfying away..  It was swamp gas from a weather balloon was trapped in a thermal pocket and reflected the light from Venus."

[ / MiB]


----------



## CleverNickName

First to answer my riddle correctly wins 1 XP!

[SBLOCK="The Riddle"]A painting created without brushes or ink,
A colorful keepsake born in a sink.

What am I?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Wereserpent

Sup' Hive!? 

I can not get to sleep, so I am just hanging out here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

CleverNickName said:


> First to answer my riddle correctly wins 1 XP!
> 
> [SBLOCK="The Riddle"]A painting created without brushes or ink,
> A colorful keepsake born in a sink.
> 
> What am I?[/SBLOCK]




A drain stain. 



Galeros said:


> Sup' Hive!?
> 
> I can not get to sleep, so I am just hanging out here.




Ello eloo.


----------



## Blackrat

'Allo 'Ive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> 'Allo 'Ive.



'Ows eet goig?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> 'Ows eet goig?




Good coffee .

Yeah, yeah, I know, I quit drinking coffee... But it's like cigarettes: Quitting is hard


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Good coffee .
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know, I quit drinking coffee... But it's like cigarettes: Quitting is hard




Hey, I never want to quit drinking coffee. Reveille's type and subtype; Humanoid [caffinated].


----------



## Blackrat

Neither do I, but it's not good for my stomach .


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... In one of the Drow Princess books Liriel summoned a Water Elemantal from a stack of beer-barrels, making Beer Elementals. I wonder how many pots of coffee one would need for a Coffee Elemental


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Neither do I, but it's not good for my stomach .




Actually quite good for mine; it helps keep me regular.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... In one of the Drow Princess books Liriel summoned a Water Elemantal from a stack of beer-barrels, making Beer Elementals. I wonder how many pots of coffee one would need for a Coffee Elemental




Maybe if you took a keg or three and filled 'em up with coffee.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Actually quite good for mine; it helps keep me *regular*.




You are a circle?!


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> You are a circle?!




Shall we start on philosophy?:

Everyone is a circle...


----------



## Relique du Madde

[sblock=Thoughts on the Marvel Universe based off  Spoilers I've read of SI #8]

I'm glad I don't read any Avengers comics since the ending of SI would have gotten me extremely mad.  I mean there are already enough Avenger teams so why Name the Thunder Bolts into the Dark Avengers?  Even more important why have the Thunder Bolts DRESS UP like their heroic counterparts?  That is LAME and STUPID.

The silver lining is that the last page of SI 8 makes my my idea about the Dark Reign storyline being what leads to the (dark) Avengers vs X-Men story seem dead on.  Which will be cool since I can't wait till Cyclops finally orders X-Force to kill off Emma Frost.  If only Cable can get his ass back to the present with the "Mutant Messiah girl" (*cough* Pheonix *cough*).  Cause I want to see Emma Frost reduced to a pile of smoking ash ! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Shall we start on philosophy?:
> 
> Everyone is a circle...




I am...   Iron man.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique said:
			
		

> [sblock=Spoilers about Marvel](*cough* Phoenix *cough*)[/sblock]



Oh come on! She still alive? I thought they killed her off the last time I read X-men comic. which was around -98/99... Then again, I thought that the previous time I read one too...


----------



## Wereserpent

Old Fashioned Uniform.  Turn off ain't it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh come on! She still alive? I thought they killed her off the last time I read X-men comic. which was around -98/99... Then again, I thought that the previous time I read one too...




Jean Grey is like a cock roach, and it's believed that she was reborn (last year) at the beginning of the Messiah CompleX storyline.   Currently she's living in the future with Cable (and is about 8 years old).


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Old Fashioned Uniform.  Turn off ain't it!




Definetly not. Most uniforms are a major turn on...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Jean Grey is like a cock roach, and it's believed that she was reborn (last year) at the beginning of the Messiah CompleX storyline.   Currently she's living in the future with Cable (and is about 8 years old).




Well I do hope they keep her dead in the Movie-verse... I've given up hope with the comics but the movies are still keeping me interested.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well I do hope they keep her dead in the Movie-verse... I've given up hope with the comics but the movies are still keeping me interested.




Last thing I read was that they wanted to reboot the X-Men movie series.  The Orgins movies of course tells the stories of the different characters, but as far as the whole team is concerned, they want to do an X-Men: First Class series.  If they do, then the movie will be about Scott, Iceman, Jean Grey, Beast, and Angel as Xavier's ONLY teenage students.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> First Class series.  If they do, then the movie will be about Scott, Iceman, Jean Grey, Beast, and Angel as Xavier's ONLY teenage students.




Oh bummer... Now if they wanted to reboot the series in 30-40 years from now, I could accept it, the same way I can accept the new Star Trek movie... But after only what, 5 years? The hope is lost...

Well, maybe the Origins stories are somewhat good...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oh bummer... Now if they wanted to reboot the series in 30-40 years from now, I could accept it, the same way I can accept the new Star Trek movie... But after only what, 5 years? The hope is lost...
> 
> Well, maybe the Origins stories are somewhat good...




We'll see next year since the first o0f the Origin movies (Wolverine) i going to be released in either March or May.  After that they are going to release Magneto's Origin movie in 2010 and depending on how good Wolverine does there might be a Gambit and a Dead Pool movie,


----------



## Blackrat

I knew about the Wolverine movie and I'm actually waiting to see it. But Magneto movie sounds absolutely "Must See"... 

I hope they do good...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

I'm looking forward to both the Wolverine and Magneto films - but it's the Avengers stuff that's got me really excited. If Marvel can pull of a Superhero Team Movie (and I can't think of anyone else who has so far) then I'll be highly impressed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Morning, Hive!
> 
> I'm looking forward to both the Wolverine and Magneto films - but it's the Avengers stuff that's got me really excited. If Marvel can pull of a Superhero Team Movie (and I can't think of anyone else who has so far) then I'll be highly impressed.




Even better:  Avengers movie where they fight a BBEG along side the X-Men and the Fantastic 4.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Even better:  Avengers movie where they fight a BBEG along side the X-Men and the Fantastic 4.




Now you're talking more about an ensemble disaster movie or war film than a superhero film. 

Although - how about Avengers 11? A team of superheroes (or villains, perhaps...) gang to gether to pull off one amazing heist/robbery/moon-shot/whatever.


----------



## Dog Moon

War film!  War film! War film!  War film! War film!  War film!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Night, Hive! I go to play a special bonus game of D&D 4e tonight, with my brother DMing! Huzzah!


----------



## Dog Moon

I hope my group is gonna game this weekend.  Haven't the last two weekends.  One person couldn't make it both weeks [actually same person, sick one week, vacation the next] and another is having problems with car that SHOULD be fixed by this weekend [he lives like 45 minutes away so it's annoying for anyone to pick him up and he smokes so two of our group cannot stand the smell enough to be willing to game at his house].

Unfortunately, a different person has army duty this weekend, so it is all dependant on whether the person's car gets fixed to see whether we'll be gaming or not.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Although - how about Avengers 11? A team of superheroes (or villains, perhaps...) gang to gether to pull off one amazing heist/robbery/moon-shot/whatever.




Considering how many "Avengers" there are that could easily be done.  Question is which Avenger will play which Ocean's part?




Dog Moon said:


> War film!  War film! War film!  War film! War film!  War film!




They better show Captain America in WWII for the first 30 - 45 minutes of Captain America: First Avenger.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> They better show Captain America in WWII for the first 30 - 45 minutes of Captain America: First Avenger.





Why?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Why?




Because of his back story.  I imagine that that would be part of the movie's opening, kind of like how Iron Man had the Afganistan terrorist assult then they pre-assult scenes segments at the beginning of the movie.  Course, maybe 45 minutes might be a little overkill  if they can establish his back story in like 5 - 20 minutes.


----------



## Mycanid

A new hive thread! Huzzah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

[sblock=Say Hello To My New Computer]
	
	




		Code:
	

PROCESSOR                    Intel® Core™2 Q9550 Quad-Core (12MB L2 cache,2.83GHz,1333FSB)
OPERATING SYSTEM             Genuine Windows Vista™ Home Premium w/Digital Cable Support, 64-bit
WARRANTY AND SERVICE         2Yr Ltd HW WRTY, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis, 24x7 Phone Support
MEMORY                       8GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1067MHz - 4 DIMMs
HARD DRIVE                   1TB - 7200RPM, SATA 3.0Gb/s, 36MB Cache
OPTICAL DRIVE                Dual Drives: Blu-ray Disc (BD) Burner (Writes to DVD/CD/BD) and DVD+/-RW
MONITORS                     No Monitor
ADVANCED DISPLAYS            Sharp Aquos 32" LC32GP3-B 1080p LCD HDTV
VIDEO CARD                   ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB
SOUND CARD                   Integrated 7.1 Channel Audio
SPEAKERS                     Dell A525 30 Watt 2.1 Stereo Speakers with Subwoofer 
KEYBOARD                     Dell Wireless Desktop Keyboard and Mouse, RF2.4GHz
MOUSE                        Mouse included in Dell Bluetooth Package
BLUETOOTH AND MEDIA READER   Dell 19 in 1 Media Reader with Bluetooth

[/sblock]Really looking forward to placing the order for this system. 

Happy Holidays indeed!


----------



## Mycanid

Nice machine Fru ... err ... I mean ... Reveille!


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> Shall we start on philosophy?:
> 
> Everyone is a circle...



Well, some folks are such squares.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:


> Well, some folks are such squares.




And apparently some people are triangles.



Galeros said:


> *Turns into a triangle and floats away*




Me, I'm a pipe.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ka boom?


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> Ka boom?



What boom?


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> What boom?




There was supposed to be an earthshattering Kaboom!


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> There was supposed to be an earthshattering Kaboom!




Ah, fellow Marvin fan. He my most absolute favorite toon of all time.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> Ah, fellow Marvin fan. He my most absolute favorite toon of all time.




There seems to be quite a lot of us converging in the Hive .

And a new one always gives me a reason to post linky:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfDIQqn5RI4]YouTube - Bugs Bunny - HareDevil Hare, 1948[/ame]


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> There seems to be quite a lot of us converging in the Hive .
> 
> And a new one always gives me a reason to post linky:
> YouTube - Bugs Bunny - HareDevil Hare, 1948




I've got that one burned to DVD, with a slew of others. If I don't get a bi-monthly fix, I'll lose it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what I've been noticing, many of the new ENWorld posters who wander into the hive are all female.    I wonder which one of us HIVERS is the chick magnet?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what I've been noticing, many of the new ENWorld posters who wander into the hive are all female.    I wonder which one of us HIVERS is the chick magnet?




What's to wonder? We all know who it is 

<-----


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What's to wonder? We all know who it is
> 
> <====





Chick magnet NOT Skaven avatar  of petulance.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Chick magnet NOT Skaven avatar  of petulance.




Bah. You know women like cute furry animals...

Yeah, yeah, calling skaven cute is a bit stretching but anyways...


----------



## Slider Wade

Not a huge fan of rats. But I do like mice.

I'll make an exception for Blackrat though; behind our avatars there's a human face.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> behind our avatars there's a human face.




Well... Mine's closer to a Klingon but... Okay...


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> Well... Mine's closer to a Klingon but... Okay...




I've seen your pic. You remind me more of a Centauri from Babylon 5; that is if you had hair.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> I've seen your pic.




Whuh? Damn you've done some serious digging if you've found the only pic I've posted of myself here...


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> Whuh? Damn you've done some serious digging if you've found the only pic I've posted of myself here...




I was lurking for 6 months prior to registering today.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> I was lurking for 6 months prior to registering today.




Ah yes... But I always thought I looked like a minbari rather than centauri. What with all these boneridges and all:
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

Though that is a bit older pic of me than the one I think you're referring to...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> [sblock=Say Hello To My New Computer]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> PROCESSOR                    Intel® Core™2 Q9550 Quad-Core (12MB L2 cache,2.83GHz,1333FSB)
> OPERATING SYSTEM             Genuine Windows Vista™ Home Premium w/Digital Cable Support, 64-bit
> WARRANTY AND SERVICE         2Yr Ltd HW WRTY, InHome Service after Remote Diagnosis, 24x7 Phone Support
> MEMORY                       8GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1067MHz - 4 DIMMs
> HARD DRIVE                   1TB - 7200RPM, SATA 3.0Gb/s, 36MB Cache
> OPTICAL DRIVE                Dual Drives: Blu-ray Disc (BD) Burner (Writes to DVD/CD/BD) and DVD+/-RW
> MONITORS                     No Monitor
> ADVANCED DISPLAYS            Sharp Aquos 32" LC32GP3-B 1080p LCD HDTV
> VIDEO CARD                   ATI Radeon HD 4850 512MB
> SOUND CARD                   Integrated 7.1 Channel Audio
> SPEAKERS                     Dell A525 30 Watt 2.1 Stereo Speakers with Subwoofer
> KEYBOARD                     Dell Wireless Desktop Keyboard and Mouse, RF2.4GHz
> MOUSE                        Mouse included in Dell Bluetooth Package
> BLUETOOTH AND MEDIA READER   Dell 19 in 1 Media Reader with Bluetooth
> 
> [/sblock]Really looking forward to placing the order for this system.
> 
> Happy Holidays indeed!



... I'll be in my bunk. 


Spoiler



And dealing with my envy and stopping myself from ordering a new, even better PC


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Slider Wade said:


> I was lurking for 6 months prior to registering today.




So, a stalker for Blackrat, eh? 



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> You know what I've been noticing, many of the new ENWorld posters who wander into the hive are all female. I wonder which one of us HIVERS is the chick magnet?



Probably all alts of the same guy.  

If there is a chick magnet, I am innocent of it.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, a stalker for Blackrat, eh?




Better her than Logic... I still say that was Tallarn


----------



## Slider Wade

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Probably all alts of the same guy.



Huh?  Alt? 

Whats that?


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> Though that is a bit older pic of me than the one I think you're referring to...




Yes it is. The one I've seen has you, your gf and some other mystery girl in it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slider Wade said:


> Huh?  Alt?
> 
> Whats that?




Alt = alternate screen name.



Slider Wade said:


> I was lurking for 6 months prior to registering today.






Slider Wade said:


> Yes it is. The one I've seen has you, your gf and some other mystery girl in it.




Dude.... she knows our secrets!  Someone burn the secret file that contains info on everyone from several months back.


Wheres that panic smiley when you need it?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Better her than Logic... I still say that was Tallarn




You rang?

Morning, Hive!

I can absolutely confirm that that was NOT me. I spent last night at my parents house after gaming with my brother so that I could pick up our Xmas present and bring it back up to our house.

Tonight we're off to Relate, the relationship counselling service. I hope we get somewhere but I'm not actually that hopeful - I feel very low at the moment.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> You rang?
> 
> Morning, Hive!



Salut!



> Tonight we're off to Relate, the relationship counselling service. I hope we get somewhere but I'm not actually that hopeful - I feel very low at the moment.



I wish you a lot of success! I am optimistic it will work out, one way or the other. You're not falling into apathy and instead are working on your relationship. I think progress in either direction is better then just being unhappy and trying to ignore it or pretend you aren't.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> You are arrogant for even thinking you are on the same level as me. It will cost you your life.



They had something extremely similar to that in the latest 2 Bleach episodes with Rukia's half-brother thingie fighting an espada it was all about each of them trying to out arrogant the other, was cool beans!

Maybe the cute kitties in avatars and attatched pictures attracted all the females?

or maybe more likely they are all alternate accounts of the moderators feeling sorry for us and trying to add a bit more female life into the Hive


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what I've been noticing, many of the new ENWorld posters who wander into the hive are all female.    I wonder which one of us HIVERS is the chick magnet?



Sadly, despite Blackrat's overwhelming confidence (in himself) it's probably the other way round.  Women form the Hive like queen bees, then we drones flock around them, doing honey dances and such forth.

I remember the days when Goldmoon and Aurora were more frequent posters, the Hive was certainly more lively.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Wheres that panic smiley when you need it?



All the good ones have been relegated to CM.  You'd have to go digging, and then insert it as an


----------



## CleverNickName

Darn.  I thought they were all drawn here by my keen wit and charming demeanor.


----------



## hafrogman

CleverNickName said:


> Darn.  I thought they were all drawn here by my keen wit and charming demeanor.



Well, that too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, a stalker for Blackrat, eh?




Hah!  That was EXACTLY what I was thinking.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude.... she knows our secrets!  Someone burn the secret file that contains info on everyone from several months back.




This is the technology age RdM.  What you MEAN to say is Delete!  Delete!

*and don't forget to empty the trash or it's still accessible!*


----------



## Dog Moon

Although this new person seems to be representin MN!  I hope (s)he stays.  Studio69 also represented, but he kinda only pops in regularly.  Need more people from MN.


----------



## Dog Moon

So my question is: If Blackrat [in theory] is the one bringing all the girls here, who is the one most likely to scare them away?  That person should stop posting as much.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

CleverNickName said:


> Darn.  I thought they were all drawn here by my keen wit and charming demeanor.




The women, or the smileys?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Although this new person seems to be representin MN!  I hope (s)he stays.  Studio69 also represented, but he kinda only pops in regularly.  Need more people from MN.



Do you REALLY want me to try and get my parents in here?


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Do you REALLY want me to try and get my parents in here?




Well, as interesting as that may be, I think the Hive will pass on that offer.  Although depending on the personality of your parents, hilarity COULD ensue.


----------



## Dog Moon

"*insert real name here*, don't use that sort of language!  Sit up straight!"
"Mother, you can't even see me.  How do you know how I'm sitting?"
"I gave birth to you.  I've known you all your life.  Of COURSE you're not sitting up straight.  Eat your vegetables."
"Gah bhweuhiuh."
"Son, please use correct grammer to make your statements more readible.  bhweuhiuh is NOT a word in any dictionary."
"It should be!"
"Don't talk back to your mother!"
"Awwww, mooooooom..."

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you'd regret it more than anyone else if you brought your parents into the Hive.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> So my question is: If Blackrat [in theory] is the one bringing all the girls here, who is the one most likely to scare them away?  That person should stop posting as much.




Oooops.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Well, as interesting as that may be, I think the Hive will pass on that offer.  Although depending on the personality of your parents, hilarity COULD ensue.




She's a hard-working soccer Mom with a bionic hand and lazer vision! He's a corporate drone with a built in ethernet port and no social conscience!

They fight crime! Hilarity ensues!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Night, Hive! Have a great weekend.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure you'd regret it more than anyone else if you brought your parents into the Hive.



Luckily you are quite off base.  For all you live in MN, I guess you haven't met them.  They're the older couple, him with the grey hair, and her with the brown curly hair.  You can't really miss them, everybody knows everyone else there, right?

Mostly I doubt they'd have the time or interest to post here, but you'd get more bad jokes as riffs pass between hafrogman and hafrogmom.


----------



## hafrogman

Tallarn said:


> She's a hard-working soccer Mom with a bionic hand and lazer vision! He's a corporate drone with a built in ethernet port and no social conscience!
> 
> They fight crime! Hilarity ensues!



Neither my sister or I ever played soccer. . . or baseball, or football, or cricket or any sport.  She raised a pair of bookworm genii.

She's a mad scientist choir singer with a bionic elbow.  He's a trouble-shooting electrical engineer with an unhealthy obsession with aardvarks.*  They fight crime!**


* all true. . . it's all true.
** this is not true


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I remember the days when Goldmoon and Aurora were more frequent posters, the Hive was certainly more lively.




Ahh, when the donkey jokes ran fast and furious...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Ahh, when the donkey jokes ran fast and furious...



Ah yes, those heady, carefree days when our jokes were clean, our intentions pure and our conversations free of smut and innuendo. . . . yeah, I don't remember those days either.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> . . . . yeah, I don't remember those days either.




Digital Speed kills...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Neither my sister or I ever played soccer. . . or baseball, or football, or cricket or any sport.  She raised a pair of bookworm genii.
> 
> She's a mad scientist choir singer with a bionic elbow.  He's a trouble-shooting electrical engineer with an unhealthy obsession with aardvarks.*  They fight crime!**
> 
> 
> * all true. . . it's all true.
> ** this is not true




Or so you believe...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thought I'd pop in before heading out. Spending the weekend at Mandy's. 

Most likely seeing Twilight tonight. Maybe a double feature with a Punisher chaser. That is, after the sitter comes over.

We're going to see the Luminaries tomorrow night with my sister (her bf and son) and my mom. Should be fun for all the kids.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> This is the technology age RdM.  What you MEAN to say is Delete!  Delete!
> 
> *and don't forget to empty the trash or it's still accessible!*




Actually...  there are some programs which can bring back traces of information which was emptied from the trash can or lost.  Thats why you BURN THE FILES!!!!  

*throws a lighter onto the computer*  Burn baby burn!

CRAP MY COMPUTERS ON FIRE!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Enjoy, Rev!


Relique. You set your computer on fire. Do I need to get the baseball bat?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wheres that panic smiley when you need it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> Enjoy, Rev!




Thanks. See y'all on Monday!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



See?  Told you.


----------



## Slider Wade

I'm back in the saddle again!






Really forward to next weekend. Heading up to Gunflint Lodge.

Fishing, Horseback riding, beatiful countryside.....perfection.

If I wouldn't have been born into a world of materialism, I'd readily build a log cabin and live off the land.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> I'm back in the saddle again!



That's quite the picture. . . you've got to feel bad for the guy in the background.  What a way to be immortalized.

I've never been comfortable with the idea of horseriding.  I'm unsteady enough on my own two feet.  I don't think I need to be perched on someone else's back.  I'd rather go hiking.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> I've never been comfortable with the idea of horseriding.  I'm unsteady enough on my own two feet.  I don't think I need to be perched on someone else's back.  I'd rather go hiking.



I've been horseback riding since I was six. I took lessons early on and it came easily. I probably couldn't win any prizes for my level of ability. I like to go riding at least twice a season to not lose my skills.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Enjoy, Rev!
> 
> 
> Relique. You set your computer on fire. Do I need to get the baseball bat?




Um.... what are you going to use that bat for?





hafrogman said:


> See?  Told you.




Weird...  For some reason when I was looking at my CM Smilie List link I didn't' see it..


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> Um.... what are you going to use that bat for?



The better to hit baseballs with.


----------



## CleverNickName

I'm out for the weekend too, but unfortunately it won't be recreational.  Finals Week officially starts...

...wait for it...

...now.


----------



## megamania

and after a week of being away I find.....   hello?   heeeeel-Lo!  

Sigh.  Missed the boat again.


----------



## Slider Wade

So, is anyone alive in here?


----------



## megamania

nope. 


How goes it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Boo!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Boo!




YIKES!   Ya scared me.  

How goes it?


----------



## Slider Wade

megamania said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> How goes it?




Doing well. Watched an episode of Sliders and practiced on my guitar for a bit.


----------



## Dog Moon

Going alright.  Plan on browsing the internet for a few minutes before going to sleep.

How bout yourself?


----------



## megamania

I'm still slowly setting up the hobbyroom (still) and working on some Heroclix stuff.  Kinda bites the game was cancelled by Topps.  Hammer of Thor I'm sure would have been good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Slider Wade said:


> Doing well. Watched an episode of Sliders and practiced on my guitar for a bit.




Ah, I remember that show.  I thought it was good for a while.  I thought every time they switched someone out, the show got a little bit worse.


----------



## megamania

Sliders.....


Brings back memories of my Storyhour- Strikeforce: Morituri.  Sliders meets comics and Dnd.   Had part 2 and 3 planned out but never happened.


----------



## Slider Wade

Dog Moon said:


> Ah, I remember that show.  I thought it was good for a while.  I thought every time they switched someone out, the show got a little bit worse.




Hence my handle. 

And I agree after Wade left I pretty much stopped watching, but would still catch an odd episode to see what was happening in the chronology.


----------



## megamania

I never saw an episode but I kinda understand the concept.  That's collected on DVD isn't it?


----------



## Slider Wade

megamania said:


> I never saw an episode but I kinda understand the concept.



Because of the show, I tried to pursue a bit of shooling on quantum physics and temporal mechanics. I did fairly well (Cs) but quit the field to continue my passion for music. The music doesn't completely pay the bills, but it does help and it means I don't need to work full time.



megamania said:


> That's collected on DVD isn't it?




Seasons 1 & 2, Season 3 & Season 4.

Avoid Season 4 like the plague.


----------



## megamania

Well.... I'm going to wimp out and get some sleep.  My daughter has basketball practice at 8am and I'm hosting a Heroclix intro game at the house in the evening.  Mix in last minute shopping for food / snacks and my day is spoken for.

Later...


----------



## megamania

Slider Wade said:


> Seasons 1 & 2, Season 3 & Season 4.
> 
> Avoid Season 4 like the plague.




?!?!?

That bad huh?  Nite.



(since you don't know me-  I typically say I'm going 3-4 times before going)


----------



## Slider Wade

megamania said:


> ?!?!?
> 
> That bad huh?  Nite.



Maybe not as bad as I make it out to be but after Wades' departure I pretty much lost interest in the show.


----------



## Dog Moon

What happened in season 4?  Was it when the Cromags or w/e started popping up?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> What happened in season 4?  Was it when the Cromags or w/e started popping up?



Half of the original cast has left the show by that time. And yeah, it was the Cromag season. Season 5... I've not even attempted to watch it.

But then, season 3 was the start of network meddling and it got much, much worse with the last two seasons. I think that was also the time Quinn became "Action-Quinn", whereas he was a science geek in the first seasons - and was much, much more likeable.

But then, *I* am a science geek, so YMMV!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Slider Wade

Lord Tirian said:


> But then, season 3 was the start of network meddling and it got much, much worse with the last two seasons. I think that was also the time Quinn became "Action-Quinn", whereas he was a science geek in the first seasons - and was much, much more likeable.




Invasion is a Season 2 episode. Greanted, its very close to the end of the season, but that is when they are introduced. Season 3 has some Kromagg run-ins, but not as heavily as Season 4.

By the start of Season 5 the only original slider left was Rembrandt 'The Cryin' Man' Brown.


----------



## CleverNickName

_*spreads a thin layer of jam onto the Hive*_


----------



## Studio69

CleverNickName said:


> _*spreads a thin layer of jam onto the Hive*_




Whatever for?


Heya hive. Long time no see. Been busy with boyfriend and work. I might be getting a better job in the new year, which is good because this house is starting to fall apart. Don't know how much longer I can pay the rent on it for being delapidated as it is.

New job would mean having my own house and no room mates.


----------



## Ginnel

This is a bit early for me to post just haven't been able to sleep, I put up my first christmas tree yesterday  

Ok so it wasn't a real one, but I bought it and put it up with the help of my brother, pictures may follow soon or may not


----------



## Studio69

Ginnel said:


> This is a bit early for me to post just haven't been able to sleep, I put up my first christmas tree yesterday
> 
> Ok so it wasn't a real one, but I bought it and put it up with the help of my brother, pictures may follow soon or may not




 Real?

As in tiny small or regular sized fake?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Is it a flammable fake xmas tree or one of those fire retardant ones?


----------



## Studio69

Originally Posted by *Relique Du Madde* 


Is it a flammable fake xmas tree or one of those fire retardant ones?

Gods I hope its fire retardant. Too many holiday accidents.


----------



## Ginnel

Heh its a 6ft fake tree  I really do hope its not flammable or trading standards will have a lot to answer for 

Can't believe I'm still awake ah well time to give sleep another chance I suppose laters


----------



## Studio69

Originally Posted by *Ginnel* 


Heh its a 6ft fake tree  I really do hope its not flammable or trading standards will have a lot to answer for 

Can't believe I'm still awake ah well time to give sleep another chance I suppose laters



Time for me to turn in too. Later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Night both of you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Just finished a day where me and my dnd group played two games of Arkham Horror.  Surprisingly, we won both games, the first time by defeating the Ancient One and the second time by having six Elder Signs upon the board.

My character the second game was both Agoraphobic and Claustrophobic...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> My character the second game was both Agoraphobic and Claustrophobic...



How is that even possible?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> How is that even possible?




Well, in game, by drawing those two cards...  out of game, no idea.  We had fun joking about it for a while though.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> How is that even possible?



I'd imagine that you'd be terrified of open spaces and confined spaces, and would therefore seek a balance between the two?

As long as you can't see the sky, or touch the walls, you're good.

Forests.
Large indoor malls.
Cathedrals.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> How is that even possible?



Simple: The two states are in linear superposition. Like Schrödinger's Cat is in a superposition of dead and alive.

Quantum Insanity - approved by Cthulhu!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.


Just finished watching 'Wanted'.

Not the comicbook but still good.  Far fetched assassins.


----------



## megamania

Its so quiet in here everyone must be hunting wabbets.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> Its so quiet in here everyone must be hunting wabbets.



Nah, I'm hunting quantums. Just kidding. I'm hunting magamanias. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Nah, I'm hunting quantums. Just kidding. I'm hunting magamanias.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Is that even legal? Aren't giant foot prints under protection or something? They sure seem rare!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Is that even legal? Aren't giant foot prints under protection or something? They sure seem rare!



Pssst. Don't tell him!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there folks ... have been crazy busy of late away from the internet and recently got sick as a dog (no personal jab at Dog Moon of course ) ... anyway, feeling a little better this morning so I thought I would drop by and say hello to folks.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Mycanid said:


> Hey there folks ... have been crazy busy of late away from the internet and recently got sick as a dog (no personal jab at Dog Moon of course ) ... anyway, feeling a little better this morning so I thought I would drop by and say hello to folks.




A sick mushroom? Did you eat a fresh fruit or something? 

Glad you're getting better!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I need the names of several crappy* US cities, preferably ones with a populations under 500,000.  Anyone have some? 

*Crappy as in places you wouldn't want to live in because of there being nothing to do, lots of crime,  or there being having sucky people living there.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> *Crappy as in places you wouldn't want to live in because of there being nothing to do, lots of crime,  or there being having sucky people living there.



What do want to do to them?

Science?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Unleash a mob of bored Super villians onto the city.


----------



## Wereserpent

Pururin


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> I need the names of several crappy* US cities, preferably ones with a populations under 500,000.  Anyone have some?
> 
> *Crappy as in places you wouldn't want to live in because of there being nothing to do, lots of crime, or there being having sucky people living there.



Here's a random smattering of them, from all parts of the nation.  Of the places that I have been, these are the ones that I feel best meet your criteria.

Tulsa, Oklahoma
Scottsdale, Arizona
Bismark, North Dakota
Rock Springs, Wyoming
Monroe, Louisiana
Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania
Death Valley, California
Juno, Alaska
Paris, Texas
Pagosa Springs, Colorado

(Apologies to any Hivers who hail from these cities.  Though my own experience may have been lackluster, I am sure that every place has something good to offer.)


----------



## Slider Wade

So, whats happening tonight? Anything good on TV?


----------



## Slider Wade

CleverNickName said:


> Here's a random smattering of them, from all parts of the nation.  Of the places that I have been, these are the ones that I feel best meet your criteria.
> 
> *Scottsdale, Arizona*


----------



## megamania

Lord Tirian said:


> Nah, I'm hunting quantums. Just kidding. I'm hunting magamanias.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




When you find two or more of us.... I'm the one pointing at another to be shot


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Is that even legal? Aren't giant foot prints under protection or something? They sure seem rare!




Bigfoot should be listed as a possible endangered species.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:


> Hey there folks ... have been crazy busy of late away from the internet and recently got sick as a dog (no personal jab at Dog Moon of course ) ... anyway, feeling a little better this morning so I thought I would drop by and say hello to folks.




Sorry to hear you were not feeling well.  Glad you are doing better.  Must be the cold.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I need the names of several crappy* US cities, preferably ones with a populations under 500,000.  Anyone have some?
> 
> *Crappy as in places you wouldn't want to live in because of there being nothing to do, lots of crime,  or there being having sucky people living there.




If it counts-  Rutland Vt.   Population about 35,000.

Old industry / railroad town which has seen better days and has many drug issues and deaths related to drug sales.

Lordy-  I remember doing some of my teaching education there.... the stories I could tell...


----------



## megamania

Slider Wade said:


> So, whats happening tonight? Anything good on TV?




No TV.  only a VCR/DVD player.    Poor and I live in the sticks.   Whatta life.


----------



## megamania

Slider Wade said:


>




Didn't you know?  Rev is the kingpin of crime there.   That's why he had to change his name from Fru.


----------



## megamania

Appears there is no one here to play with...... 


I'll be back in a bit to see if anyone has come by.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slider Wade said:


>




Heh.. heh... Scottsdale was one my list also.. but I wanted to see if Rev would list it. lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> If it counts-  Rutland Vt.   Population about 35,000.




I think I know who Rutland is stuck in a rut.  Maybe they should change their name to something else.


----------



## megamania

heeheeheee.....not funny.

Another Vermont town that is similiar but smaller is Springfield (Winner of the Simpson's Springfield contest).  I'm not even sure what the popultation is these days.  I'm guessing over 20,000.   Many old mills on the water there and old stores that are boarded up.


Kinda sad actually.


----------



## megamania

So how goes it tonight?


----------



## Relique du Madde

frustraiting.  My room  key broke in the lock.  Then when I tried the copy it slide into the lock and got stuck.

I was able to get it out, after using alot of oil and a pair of pliers.


----------



## megamania

ouch.  That sucks.


----------



## megamania

welp....


I'm sitting here knowing I should get some sleep but finding I don't want to.  Why?   I don't have a clue.


----------



## Slider Wade

megamania said:


> No TV.  only a VCR/DVD player.    Poor and I live in the sticks.   Whatta life.




What the? No TV? Then how do you use the VCR/DVD Player?

I wish I lived in the sticks. I love beautiful countryside.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thing is I was expecting the key to break anytime soon since it was sticking in the lock alot (part of the key actually got bent several weeks ago).  But at least I didn't have to break into the room to open the door.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slider Wade said:


> What the? No TV? Then how do you use the VCR/DVD Player?
> 
> I wish I lived in the sticks. I love beatiful countryside.




If only Southern California had beatiful countryside (that wasn't prone to going up in flames every other year).


----------



## megamania

Slider Wade said:


> What the? No TV? Then how do you use the VCR/DVD Player?
> 
> I wish I lived in the sticks. I love beautiful countryside.




TV but no cable, no satellite (I have 1/2 degree of room to get a signal due to living in the valley).   So I have movies to watch and at the library I get some stuff also for the kids.   We watched Muppets Christmas Carol last night as a family.  Kids thourghly enjoyed it.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> If only Southern California had beatiful countryside (that wasn't prone to going up in flames every other year).




"Smoke on the water....Fire in the sky"


----------



## Slider Wade

megamania said:


> We watched Muppets Christmas Carol last night as a family.  Kids thourghly enjoyed it.




Oh wow. Brings back memories.

As a teenager we'd watch it every year on VHS. One year the VCR decided to have a fit and ate the tape. Tape eventually got out, but some of the tape got stuck in the VCR. Had to replace the movie *AND* the VCR.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slider Wade said:


> As a teenager we'd watch it every year on VHS.







megamania said:


> T .   We watched Muppets Christmas Carol last night as a family.




You know, I never saw that...  There must be something wrong with me.


----------



## megamania

That sucks.

We've had tapes eaten but never to the point of harming the player.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You know, I never saw that...  There must be something wrong with me.




For what it is worth.... I know something is wrong with me.  I have NEVER seen Seaseme Street.  I'm not even sure if I could tell you who the characters are.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> For what it is worth.... I know something is wrong with me.  I have NEVER seen Seaseme Street.  I'm not even sure if I could tell you who the characters are.




Damn!  Did you at least see Mr Roger's Neighborhood?


----------



## megamania

Time to go.  Sleep wins out (damn... it always wins eveentually) and still have the store and factory to do next week.

Have a good night/day folks.  Don't break anymore keys and enjoy the view more.   Later.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn!  Did you at least see Mr Roger's Neighborhood?




nope.


besides.... he struck me as a pediphile.


----------



## Slider Wade

megamania said:


> besides.... he struck me as a pediphile.


----------



## megamania

of those kinds of shows I saw a handful of Barney (when I could afford TV and had lil' ones) and once and only once the Wiggles and the Teletubbies.

Teletubbies were on drugs.

Wiggles never dated in school

Barney.... well I got in trouble with the wife.  I got the kids singing his songs the way I would....

"I hate you"
"You hate me"
"We are a disfunctional fam-i-ly"

wow that brings back a memory or two......


----------



## megamania

okay....

eyes are heavy and I'm leaning to one side in my chair.   Have a good night.


----------



## Slider Wade

megamania said:


> Barney.... well I got in trouble with the wife.  I got the kids singing his songs the way I would....
> 
> <snip>




Damn, sure I hate the purple dinosaur too, but sheesh.


----------



## Blackrat

Monday morning... There is bound to be worse things than monday mornings but right now I can't come up with one...


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> besides.... he struck me as a pediphile.




I always thought everyone in his neighborhood was a little off.. but never did the thought of Mr. Roger's being a pedophile cross my mind (since I don't remember many kids going to his house without an adult).

How with that said,  that Lady Elane puppet was creepy.  If anyone in the Neighborhood of Makebelive would have been a pedophile I thought it would have been her...


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> Monday morning... There is bound to be worse things than monday mornings but right now I can't come up with one...




Sounds like someones got a case of the Mondays.


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> Sounds like someones got a case of the Mondays.




Garfield Syndrome . That's what I call it...

Coffee helps. Black thick coffee, with none of that herecy about sugar or milk...


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Teletubbies were on drugs.




Agree.  That little baby was creepy.   I hated when my little brother (age 12) used to watch that show..  After a half hour I just wanted to hurt something badly.



megamania said:


> Wiggles never dated in school



Never heard anything they did... but I think there is something very wrong with them.



megamania said:


> Barney.... well I got in trouble with the wife.  I got the kids singing his songs the way I would....



Hated him.... so very much.


----------



## CleverNickName

Slider Wade said:


>



Ah, you have spotted the reason for my disclaimer.  Like I said, I wasn't trying to dig at anyone who hailed from that location.

I visited Scottsdale one summer, and I had a miserable time.  It is a long story, and I won't go into any of the details, but the trip revolved around a friend of mine who was getting evicted from her apartment because the management screwed up.  I'm sure that not *all* landlords in Scottsdale are extortionists, but it only takes one bad apple to ruin the whole barrel...

Besides.  I am sure that Rev would welcome a marauding band of bored supervillains into his town.  He would make short work of them, and still be home in time for dinner.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hi Hive!

This is a flying visit because it went more than a bit crazy at work today. Busy busy busy!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.. heh... Scottsdale was one my list also.. but I wanted to see if Rev would list it. lol



Honestly, Scottsdale doesn't really seem to fit the bill.  It's not neccessarily a great place to live, but it seems like you're looking for something more downscale.  Scottsdale (aka Snobsdale) is where the rich people hang out in AZ.  High end fashion, shopping, dining, etc.  A lot of rich, old retirees, etc.

Try Apache Junction. . . (The A.J. as it is disaffectionately known)
Apache Junction, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
31,000 people. . . 51 trailer parks.

But really, either one is going to suffer from Phoenix's urban sprawl.  Unless you particularly want to drop your supervillains into a major metropolitan area, any of the Phoenix suburbs won't really do.  There's no separation, it's just one continuous city.

Go further afield and you can have Flagstaff.  When the college students tell you there's no nightlife, you know there's a problem.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Honestly, Scottsdale doesn't really seem to fit the bill.  It's not neccessarily a great place to live, but it seems like you're looking for something more downscale.  Scottsdale (aka Snobsdale) is where the rich people hang out in AZ.  High end fashion, shopping, dining, etc.  A lot of rich, old retirees, etc.
> 
> Try Apache Junction. . . (The A.J. as it is disaffectionately known)
> Apache Junction, Arizona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 31,000 people. . . 51 trailer parks.
> 
> But really, either one is going to suffer from Phoenix's urban sprawl.  Unless you particularly want to drop your supervillains into a major metropolitan area, any of the Phoenix suburbs won't really do.  There's no separation, it's just one continuous city.
> 
> Go further afield and you can have Flagstaff.  When the college students tell you there's no nightlife, you know there's a problem.




My idea is going to play out in the HIVE Inappropriate Humor Pulp Super Heroes game I'm planning on starting in a few weeks. 

Premise: A Hollywood Producer decided to manufacture a super hero team and create a "reality" TV series called "______ needs Heroes!" based on their exploits.  

The producers selected a city which doesn't have much of a heroic crime fighting element present.  Rather then stage everything they decided to hire real crime fighters (or people with extraordinary abilities) to be a part of the team that they formed then they invited criminals into the city to heighten the drama. 

Thing is, I haven't decided what the group would be.  That is, if they are the Heroes selected to be a part of the show, the villains who were invited into the city, or if they were part of that city's original hero/villian population that is now caught in the chaos that the TV show created, or if various players fall into each category.

The characters would be PL 5 (90pp) Through PL 8 and have a pulpy golden age weirdness to them.  Depending on how the game is set up, I think it could easily become character driven opposed to being all about combat.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Premise: A Hollywood Producer decided to manufacture a super hero team and create a "reality" TV series called "______ needs Heroes!" based on their exploits.



Wow this is depressingly brilliant.  Just in time for me to have suffered another PbP flakeout.  *sigh*

But I think the thing that sells it the most, is if super powers were actually as common as they seem in DC and Marvel, I could totally see someone pitching this.

Real Heroes: Seattle
This is the true story... of seven strangers... picked to live in a house...work together and have their lives taped... to find out what happens... when people stop being people... and start being heroes... Real Heroes!

I can even imagine the dramatic plot twists.
[sblock=spoilers if I'm psychic]The heroes are recruited to train together to form a new superhero team that will eventually be deployed in L.A. at the end of the season.  But *gasp*, during the second episode, villains (secretly hired by the network) invade the town, forcing them to work together right now!

Then right before the mid-season break, there's a shocking revelation where one of the housemates turns out to be in league with the villains.

Then things start to go wrong.  Somebody dies in one of the staged confrontations (hero or bystander), and the pretend villains-for-hire become villains-for-real, breaking out from studio control now that they're in real danger of being caught and punished for murder.

Of course, the turn-coat never was a villain, he was just some poor schlub hired by the studio to be the plot twist.  He tries to re-align himself with the heroes, but can't break free from the villains without placing himself in danger.

Over the season, the team bonds, works out their issues, and eventually captures the villain team.  Only to discover. . . .

The turn-coat was the Evil Mastermind all along, playing the network, heroes and villains against each other in a convoluted, diabolical plot that has now reached it's fruition!!!!

Season Finale.[/sblock]

_"Hey!  Who ate my cheezy-puffs?"
"I don't know, probably Agent Orange.  Hides the evidence you know?"
"Hey, don't be hating on me for the color of my skin!"
"Orange is not a race, you're a freak.  Don't go all NAAOP on me!"
"Dammit, Michael, move your head.  I can't see the TV!"
"Hey!  Don't yell at me, I'm the Ten-Foot Pole, it's my job to be tall."
"Well go be tall elsewhere.  Why aren't you at your girlfriend's house, anyways?"
". . . we broke up."
"Oh, Michael.  I'm sorry, what happened?"
"It turns out she wasn't just a mild mannered coffee girl.  She was actually my nemesis The Barista Bandita."_


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Wow this is depressingly brilliant.  Just in time for me to have suffered another PbP flakeout.  *sigh*
> 
> SNIP
> 
> I can even imagine the dramatic plot twists.




Don't worry.  I'm not making things totally official until my current quarter ends (after next week). 

You thought up many of the same "plot twists" I came up with.  But then again, coming up with dramatic plot twists for that game wouldn't be too difficult since almost every applicable plot twist has appeared in wrestling, reality/regular tv, cartoons, or in comics.  The fun, of course, comes when those plot twists are perverted or distorted in some way.




hafrogman said:


> "It turns out she wasn't just a mild mannered coffee girl.  She was actually my nemesis The Barista Bandita."[/I]



IRONICALLY... When I was comming up with "Tick Styled" npcs names/powers I might think of using "Creme Latte" was on the list.  She was after Pete the Burger Privateer


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> IRONICALLY... When I was comming up with "Tick Styled" npcs names/powers I might think of using "Creme Latte" was on the list.  She was after Pete the Burger Privateer



She likes her coffee like she likes her men.

Ground up, and in the freezer.

edit:  If you need another Tickian character, I have one more bizzare idea that's been floating around in my head.  The ninja bounty hunter, Cross Stitch.

Wearing a hand-sewn body suit, wielding a rapier sized needle with a trailing chain, Cross Stitch stalks the night, hunting his prey.  Thrown in some knitting needle shuriken, and you're all set.

I don't know why, but I love this idea of a guy who captures you by anchoring a 3-foot steel spike in some (relatively) non-vital part of your body and then tries to use the attached chain to tie you up.  Kusarigama, eat your heart out.


----------



## Slider Wade

So, how goes it in here?


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Ground up, and in the freezer.




Actually there are times when I buy whole bean. I have a grinder that I use when I want a cup from it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's official.  Heroes jumped the shark.... with a derailed train.


----------



## Blackrat

Tuesday morning... Not actually too bad .


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> It's official.  Heroes jumped the shark.... with a derailed train.









Oh, snap!


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> Tuesday morning... Not actually too bad .




How goes it blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> How goes it blackrat?




Kitties had a little "accident" yesterday... Now we are sleeping without a blanket a couple of nights. Lucky my dad has access to a large-scale washing machine so we can get it cleaned ASAP.

Other than that... Pretty good actually. Don't know why. Maybe the christmas spirit has gotten in to me  *Shudder*

I hate christmas...


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> I hate christmas...




 For serious?


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. Not my kind of holiday. There's nothing wrong with the original premise, nor the one before that, but to turn it to a commercial shopfest? No thanks...

Yeah, I'm quickly becoming one of those grumpy old men sitting on a park bench and looking miserable, complaining about youth these days...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> the original premise, nor the one before that




If it's the original premise, then there's nothing before it!  If there's something before it, then THAT'S the original premise, not it!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's official.  Heroes jumped the shark.... with a derailed train.




Sooooo.... I take it you didn't like this evening's episode.


----------



## Slider Wade

*Where's my Summer of Love?!*



Blackrat said:


> Yeah. Not my kind of holiday. There's nothing wrong with the original premise, nor the one before that, but to turn it to a commercial shopfest? No thanks...
> 
> Yeah, I'm quickly becoming one of those grumpy old men sitting on a park bench and looking miserable, complaining about youth these days...




I could have really dug the '60s groove. As a matter of fact my favorite Sliders episode is Love Gods. I honestly wish that peace and love would have swept the globe, and that cpaitalism would have been crushed.

Oh well, guess you can't have your cake and eat it too. My family celebrates Christmas, old fashioned style. We don't buy each other presentss. Instead we make our presents.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> If it's the original premise, then there's nothing before it!  If there's something before it, then THAT'S the original premise, not it!




Well yes, with your limited three dimensional way of thinking . I knew that perfectly well when writing that, and it is meant both as a paradox and a point of view, because depending on who you ask, either one could be the "original"


----------



## Slider Wade

Blackrat said:


> Well yes, with your limited three dimensional way of thinking . I knew that perfectly well when writing that, and it is meant both as a paradox and a point of view, because depending on who you ask, either one could be the "original"




Paradoxes can be good. So long as they are contained to our own galaxy and time stream.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Sooooo.... I take it you didn't like this evening's episode.




I liked it up until Pa Patrelli walked onto the screen.  Seriously, 



Spoiler



if Pa Patrelli has the powers to time travel when ever he wants and send people  to what ever hell he desires, then why didn't he do that earlier and steal "the light" from Hiro's mom or from Claire when she was a baby? That's not even mentioning the fact that they once again messed up the time line and retconed the series for the umpteenth time this season.    THEN after tossing everything into the toilet they decided to give the Haitian and  unexplainable Power Nerf.


 This episode was so bad that I'm seriously considering going back to 24 this spring even though I hated the last season.



> Blackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, with your limited three dimensional way of thinking . I knew that perfectly well when writing that, and it is meant both as a paradox and a point of view, because depending on who you ask, either one could be the "original"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slider Wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paradoxes can be good. So long as they are contained to our own galaxy and time stream.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




I wish Heroes had someone like Doc Brown.  The episode soooo needed him due to all the time paradoxes they introduced....


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> I wish Heroes had someone like Doc Brown.  The episode soooo needed him due to all the time paradoxes they introduced....



I'm glad I'm avoiding the series. I'd probably need a whole bottle of advil to chase away the headaches.


----------



## Dog Moon

Actually, I thought the episode was pretty good probably until the same time you did about.  



Spoiler



The thing with the Haitian surprised me because they never before mentioned anything about someone with a greater strength being able to break through it eventually.  And for the thing with Pa Patrelli, yeah... wtf dude... So he went back in time to grab the Catalyst from Hiro... that just hurts my brain.  And then he dies.  What happened with the Catalyst after that anyway?

I LIKED what they were doing with mixing up the good guys and the bad guys in the beginning of the season, but then as everything sorts itself out, pretty much everyone goes and returns to their normal self anyway...

Although near the end when the marine gets his power I was thinking 'wouldn't it have been AWESOME if he ended up killing Nathan, Mohinder and whatshername?'  Woulda made me a happy viewer.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Advil? Something stronger would be better...  like a metal slug in the Producer's head.   It's sad when you watch a show and think, "Why don't they higher some writers from the real world, anything is more interesting then this crap that they are passing as a must see tv series."


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> Advil? Something stronger would be better...  like a metal slug in the Producer's head.   It's sad when you watch a show and think, "Why don't they higher some writers from the real world, anything is more interesting then this crap that they are passing as a must see tv series."




I felt the same way about the latter half of Season 4 and Season 5 of Sliders.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Actually, I thought the episode was pretty good probably until the same time you did about.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with the Haitian surprised me because they never before mentioned anything about someone with a greater strength being able to break through it eventually.  And for the thing with Pa Patrelli, yeah... wtf dude... So he went back in time to grab the Catalyst from Hiro... that just hurts my brain.  And then he dies.  What happened with the Catalyst after that anyway?
> 
> I LIKED what they were doing with mixing up the good guys and the bad guys in the beginning of the season, but then as everything sorts itself out, pretty much everyone goes and returns to their normal self anyway...
> 
> Although near the end when the marine gets his power I was thinking 'wouldn't it have been AWESOME if he ended up killing Nathan, Mohinder and whatshername?'  Woulda made me a happy viewer.






Spoiler



Was it me or did it feel like Slyar's acter wasn't into it at the end of the episode?  I'm not sure if he was told to act it, but he just seemed apathetic.

I was also hoping that the Marine would kill them.  When he tossed that chair I was all "DUDE YOU MISSED MOHINDER! Pick it up and try again!"


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Hey, we have a Media board for a reason - and you can even talk a lot more open about it there! 

And think of me, I haven't watched the show yet, but when I have done, the Hive thread is 5 pages further and I forgot about the wisdom you speak here! 

---

Christmas - I like it. I can very easily ignore all that commercialismn it causes and focus on the good stuff. Which is meeting with the family, particularly the big "Müller family meeting" each Christmas. The sons (including my father) and daughters of my grandfather and their children all meeting, drinking tea, eating cake and talking about various things. 

Though I am a little anxious this year. It's the first big family reunion since the funeral of my uncle. I wonder how that feels and how we react to it. (It wouldn't be the first time he couldn't come Christmas, but it's the first time it is so... final. Or sad. There is a big difference between your uncle assisting the installation of a flight management software in Brunei and him being dead.  )


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's weird how Christmas and Valentines Day tends to be the two most depressing Holidays in existence.  I wonder if non-christian cultures have a holiday which  is similarly depressing


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> It's weird how Christmas and Valentines Day tends to be the two most depressing Holidays in existence.  I wonder if non-christian cultures have a holiday which  is similarly depressing




Festivus?


----------



## Blackrat

Slider Wade said:


> Festivus?




For the rest of us!



I need a festivus pole...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> For the rest of us!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a festivus pole...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique du Madde said:


>




Damn you Seinfeld damn you to hell!  After I posted that pict my keyboard slipped out of my hand and fell onto my full large Taco Bell coke, spilling it all over my floor.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


>




I find your belief system fascinating...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I find your belief system fascinating...




I thought you knew that Sienfeld has the power to curse those who dislike his show and think his "comedy" is over rated.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought you knew that Sienfeld has the power to curse those who dislike his show and think his "comedy" is over rated.




Doesn't consern me... I like him


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I can tell I've moved into a new stage at work - we're having daily meetings now!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> The characters would be PL 5 (90pp) Through PL 8 and have a pulpy golden age weirdness to them.  Depending on how the game is set up, I think it could easily become character driven opposed to being all about combat.




If it was a RP game I would be interested in that for a pbp.

But I'd need some help with the rules as I've got rid of my M&M book now. Also, wasn't there a 2nd Edition of that with an update?

Oh, and morning, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> If it was a RP game I would be interested in that for a pbp.




Ideally I'd want the game to be RP heavy with little or no combat considering how many pbp games I've played in died because of combat dragging on endlessly. 



Tallarn said:


> But I'd need some help with the rules as I've got rid of my M&M book now. Also, wasn't there a 2nd Edition of that with an update?




Yes there was.  The pocket guide and the last printing of the core books have the latest corrections.  I'm not sure what exactly changed between editions besides for the cost of skill points; but I've heard that some people prefer the original over the 2nd edition.

There is also a OGL book which basically reprints every M$M 2e book that sells for 6 bux (?), but I'm not sure if they changed M&M's point values or what.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> It's weird how Christmas and Valentines Day tends to be the two most depressing Holidays in existence.  I wonder if non-christian cultures have a holiday which  is similarly depressing




I do not find Christmas depressing at all!

I am neutral to Valentines Day.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Ideally I'd want the game to be RP heavy with little or no combat considering how many pbp games I've played in died because of combat dragging on endlessly.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Yes there was.  The pocket guide and the last printing of the core books have the latest corrections.  I'm not sure what exactly changed between editions besides for the cost of skill points; but I've heard that some people prefer the original over the 2nd edition.
> 
> There is also a OGL book which basically reprints every M 2e book that sells for 6 bux (?), but I'm not sure if they changed M&M's point values or what.




Well, I'm not willing to pay money to play in the game , but if it's RP heavy then count me in. We could confer via the recruitment thread as to what sort of character?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> It's weird how Christmas and Valentines Day tends to be the two most depressing Holidays in existence.



I only find Christmas depressing because I'm a bitter, lonely old man.
I only find Valentine's Day depressing because I'm a bitter, lonely old man.
...
I'm a bitter, lonely old man.  

I think it's not the holidays themselves that cause the issues though.  But the way our culture tends to fixate on them, and fill the world with Christmasy everything on November 1st, it means you get two months of reminding you of what you don't have.  Add to that the stress and financial woes, and you have a recipe for disaster.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Actually there are times when I buy whole bean. I have a grinder that I use when I want a cup from it.



Are you a coffee flavored villainess?

I know there's Too Much Coffee Man out there. . . I wonder if the forces of caffeine have ever led anyone to the dark side.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Are you a coffee flavored villainess?
> 
> I know there's Too Much Coffee Man out there. . . I wonder if the forces of caffeine have ever led anyone to the dark side.




I take it you've never heard of Darth Espresso?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I take it you've never heard of Darth Espresso?




And his arch-nemesis, The Decaf Kid!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I take it you've never heard of Darth Espresso?





Tallarn said:


> And his arch-nemesis, The Decaf Kid!



Surely it should be more like Darth Venti and Latte Espressomaker.

Of course, if you're willing to mix your media sources, Starbuck(s) is vaguely appropriate.


----------



## Evilhalfling

I can see we have coffee - or at least coffee falvored superhumans, but is there any food in the hive? I'm hungry.




_*ducks into the shadows and waits to steal dogmoons food.* _


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Today has been a total wash-out at work.

We are supposed to be testing the new system, but at the moment if it was testing a new car, it would be like this:

"OK, try testing the ignition."
"Uh, I can't get in the door."
"Ah, OK. File a bug report."
"Done."
"Now, can you get in the other door to test the ignition?"
"Nope. I get an error message saying Sidedoor Option Not Integrated."
"You'll have to - "
"File a bug report. I know."

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Evilhalfling said:


> I can see we have coffee - or at least coffee flavored superhumans, but is there any food in the hive? I'm hungry.



Sadly, from the very first post of this thread:







Demongirl said:


> The old one! The new one!
> 
> _*eats all the food in it*_



You were beaten to it.


----------



## Dog Moon

That's what happens when you have both Demongirl AND Galeros in the Hive.  Food certainly does not last long.  I tend to sneak my food in and eating without needing to announce myself.  I do that almost every post, but so far no one has caught on.

*oh no, I just gave away my secret!*


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> *oh no, I just gave away my secret!*



A lesser man would go back and edit the post just above yours to include a mention of lurking in the shadows, waiting for Dog Moon and stealing his food.  But, as it happens. . . I'm not hungry right now.

So you get a reprieve.


----------



## Dog Moon

hehe.  or maybe you're just not a lesser man.    and i mean that in a good way!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> hehe.  or maybe you're just not a lesser man.    and i mean that in a good way!




He's a hafrogman. Seems more then just a man!


----------



## Dog Moon

And I hear that when he speaks, he is quite ribbiting.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> And I hear that when he speaks, he is quite ribbiting.



THAT was a TERRIBLE joke.

*croaks*


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> THAT was a TERRIBLE joke.
> 
> *croaks*




I think it was toadaly better than yours.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> We are supposed to be testing the new system, but at the moment if it was testing a new car, it would be like this:



Today in lab, we were supposed to do rainbow holograms. A mess, I tell you, a mess! Instead we found out two other things - one which is explainable and one where even my Physics professor has no clue so far. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Evilhalfling

hafrogman said:


> THAT was a TERRIBLE joke.
> 
> *croaks*




Im just Pading postcount.


----------



## hafrogman

Sneaky hobbitsess halfling


----------



## megamania

Oh my stars and garters.....



there is no food left!   No leftovers!  No crumbs (not even a Robert)  oh the humanity!   (godzilla walks in and eats Tokyo)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Well, I'm not willing to pay money to play in the game , but if it's RP heavy then count me in.




Don't worry about that.  



Spoiler



If need be I could always pass along digital handouts containing pertinent information. 





Tallarn said:


> We could confer via the recruitment thread as to what sort of character?




I'm going to start one next week.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> Today in lab, we were supposed to do rainbow holograms. A mess, I tell you, a mess! Instead we found out two other things - one which is explainable and one where even my Physics professor has no clue so far.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




EGADS! Did your physics teacher broke a rule of physics and stumble upon an area unlit buy the fires or scientific exploration?



> Evilhalfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just Pading postcount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sneaky hobbitsess halfling
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



At least you didn't make it transparent by typing Postcount =Postcount + 1.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

YIKES! I'm gone for a weekend and a weekday and the hive fills up by 7 pages? 

Lokks like the hive is on the rebound!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Sneaky hobbitsess Evil halfling




Fify.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> At least you didn't make it transparent by typing Postcount =Postcount + 1.



Actually, my post was a perfectly reasonable post in reaction to something Evilhalfling posted.  Not the one you quoted, an earlier one.  Go back and check. . . I'll wait here.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Fify.



Evil he may be.  But he's sneaky about it. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> I know there's Too Much Coffee Man out there. . . I wonder if the forces of caffeine have ever led anyone to the dark side.




Well my cousin sithed himself once, but thats only because he couldn't get to a toilet in time.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Well my cousin sithed himself once, but thats only because he couldn't get to a toilet in time.



Dyslexia leads to the dark side?  

Well carp.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> there is no food left!   No leftovers!  No crumbs (not even a Robert)  oh the humanity!   (godzilla walks in and eats Tokyo)










Time to go food shopping again!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Dyslexia leads to the dark side?
> 
> Well carp.




Have you seen Family Guy: Blue Harvest?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Evilhalfling said:


> Im just Pading postcount.






hafrogman said:


> Actually, my post was a perfectly reasonable post in reaction to something Evilhalfling posted.  Not the one you quoted, an earlier one.  Go back and check. . . I'll wait here.




I know it was.   I just wanted to include your reaction as part of the nested quote since nesting a single quote is silly.  And yes Evilhalfling's reply demanded a double quote instead of a single quote.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Have you seen Family Guy: Blue Harvest?




Robot Chicken Star Wars was better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Robot Chicken Star Wars was better.




I hat Robot Chicken.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> I hat Robot Chicken.



I hat Family Guy.  Well, not really.  I just can't bring myself to care about it.

I do hat Robot Chicken though.  They had Voltron getting served.    Lies!  Voltron would not get served by some damn robeast.  Voltron is the greatest dancing robot ever!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I hat Robot Chicken.





hafrogman said:


> I do hat Robot Chicken


----------



## Demongirl

Reveille said:


> Time to go food shopping again!




Devours the supermarket!


----------



## hafrogman

> Relique du Madde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was.   I just wanted to include your reaction as part of the nested quote since nesting a single quote is silly.  And yes Evilhalfling's reply demanded a double quote instead of a single quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Huh.  I hadn't even noticed the nesting.  What happens if you triple quote a single quote, does it even out the imbalance that would be caused by double quoting a single quote?


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Devours the supermarket!



Where the heck do they COME from?

If you sign up for e-mail subscription to a thread, does it give the text of the posts?  'Cause then you could set your gmail to scan the incoming mail for cross references of food and Hive and send the mail to a special folder, and probably even make it call your cell phone or something.  That must be what they do.


----------



## Relique du Madde

> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh.  I hadn't even noticed the nesting.  What happens if you triple quote a single quote, does it even out the imbalance that would be caused by double quoting a single quote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It creates a digital vortex.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> Robot Chicken Star Wars was better.




Robot Chicken is teh awesome!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


>



You disagree with my reasoning?

You know who ELSE didn't appreciate the true might of Voltron?

That's right, HITLER King Zarkon!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> It creates a digital vortex.



Well that sucks.


----------



## Demongirl

Relique du Madde said:


> It creates a digital vortex.




Or depending how you look at it, it is a bird's eye view of a pyramid.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> If you sign up for e-mail subscription to a thread, does it give the text of the posts?




As a matter of fact it does.


----------



## Ginnel

*gets vertigo*


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> *gets vertigo*



*claims Rear Window*


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> As a matter of fact it does.



. . . I notice that you didn't make any remarks on the rest of my post.  No matter, I'm on to your little game.  I have a plan!

You may be watching now, but tomorrow. . . tomorrow I strike!


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> You disagree with my reasoning?
> 
> You know who ELSE didn't appreciate the true might of Voltron?
> 
> That's right, HITLER King Zarkon!



Sorry, but no matter how cool Voltron: Lion Force was, that still doesn't hide the fact that he crashed onto earth and was turned into.... 

[sblock=Voltron Vehicle Force]






.

[/sblock]

...  In the end Zarkon wins just because he shot himself in the head to prevent being placed in that series especially once he learned from Haggar's disembodied Sith spirit that a Power Ranger show was going to take that premise and run with it for several seasons


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> You may be watching now, but tomorrow. . . tomorrow I strike!




Tomorrow I have frog's legs for dinner.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:


> . . . I notice that you didn't make any remarks on the rest of my post.  No matter, I'm on to your little game.  I have a plan!
> 
> You may be watching now, but tomorrow. . . tomorrow I strike!



My apologies, this should really have been followed by maniacal laughter for the full effect.  Seems a bit pointless now. . .


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Tomorrow I have frog's legs for dinner.



Pfft.

Back of the line, toots.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry, but no matter how cool Voltron: Lion Force was, that still doesn't hide the fact that he crashed onto earth and was turned into Voltron Vehicle Force.



I'm sorry, but you obviously live in some delusional world where there was a second Voltron.  You probably think they made a sequal to Highlander, too.

Nope.  Didn't happen.  Don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Pfft.
> 
> Back of the line, toots.




Hafrog, I believe you've officially been threatened.


----------



## Wereserpent

Purupuru Pururin, Purupuru Pururin, Puru Pururin...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Purupuru Pururin, Purupuru Pururin, Puru Pururin...




::Steps back ::


Galeros is turning anime on us again...


----------



## Evilhalfling

speaking of anime 
Im watching R.O.D. the TV series with my daughter this afternoon.  
Im disappointed - 2 episodes and no fights or magic paper? And now they start a school plotline  - bleh I much prefer the orginal. 

My daughter says he ya bluh uh uh. ah.  which may or may not be agreement.
but she seems to like the into music.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Hafrog, I believe you've officially been threatened.



Meh, I have four room mates.  80% chance she kills the wrong one.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Steps back ::
> 
> 
> Galeros is turning anime on us again...




*Hugs his Pururin pillow*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Hugs his Pururin pillow*


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


>




No, don't hurt my dear Pururin!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


>




*tackles Relique*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Can't. Stop. Listening.

It's so bad, its good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> *tackles Relique*





oooph!



Reveille said:


> Can't. Stop. Listening.
> 
> It's so bad, its good.




I'm officially scared.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So whats happening Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much. Just looking for a decent MM 2e pbp character sheet template.  I'm actually thinking of starting the game thread as soon as on thursday, so I was going to create a sample character.

Besides for that I was watching select scenes from Dark Knight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Besides for that I was watching select scenes from Dark Knight.




Damn good flick. Saw it with my Uncle at the Imax earlier this year.


----------



## Blackrat

Coffee!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Damn good flick. Saw it with my Uncle at the Imax earlier this year.




Yup. I actually wished I saw it on Imax.  At least I'll get a chance when they released it before the academy awards.


I know this is a random question, but did you see the Pheonix lights UFO event?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I know this is a random question, but did you see the Pheonix lights UFO event?




No I didn't. When was that supposed to have been?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> No I didn't. When was that supposed to have been?




It was back in March (?) of 97.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Coffee!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Did the site die for anyone else?


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. It was out some 1½ hours...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware, Green Ronin loves "sticking it to the man."  I think it's funny how their clearance sale basically was so they could make room to do their new 3rd era product pdf line (without sending books into the wood chipper).


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Meh, I have four room mates. 80% chance she kills the wrong one.



"Room mates cannon fodder that pays rent"



> Originally Posted by *Galeros*
> 
> 
> _Purupuru Pururin, Purupuru Pururin, Puru Pururin..._





_sounds like a new pokemon or something._

_Speaking of which I've got hold of the first two series of Digimon! _

_And also a comic series called "The Boys" its very very good and is written by the same author who did the DC comic Hitman, you must be an adult and you must read both of them _


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> _sounds like a new pokemon or something._



Purupuru Pururin is from this: 
Welcome to the N.H.K.  She's a stereotypical annoying catgirl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Purupuru Pururin is from this:
> Welcome to the N.H.K.  She's a stereotypical annoying catgirl.




Regardless; she's cute. I like cats. I like girls. 

I lurve catgirls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why do you think I tackled you?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If need be I could always pass along digital handouts containing pertinent information.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start one next week.




Cool. I'll look forward to it.

Morning Hive! Work testing is continuing and slowly getting better.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Can't. Stop. Listening.
> 
> It's so bad, its good.




They were big whilst I was at university.  Cue lots of bad dancing to them whilst drunk. At one stage I even knew the routine for "Tragedy". 

The music, for those that don't want to pollute their ears, is a bit like Abba - without all the good bits.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> Cool. I'll look forward to it.
> 
> Morning Hive! Work testing is continuing and slowly getting better.



Have you given up on accessing through the doors and gone through the boot/trunk or have you just taken the driver and passenger doors off?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I lurve catgirls.




Meh, Drow are better...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Regardless; she's cute. I like cats. I like girls.
> 
> I lurve catgirls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I tackled you?




Don't get me wrong, catgirls are alright but when you add "magical girl" to the equation..


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Meh, Drow are better...




Spiders. I hate spiders. Why are it always spiders?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ....but when you add "magical girl" to the equation..




*ears perk up*

*wonders when he became a dog*


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Spiders. I hate spiders. Why are it always spiders?




Well in Eberron it's scorpions instead


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> *ears perk up*
> 
> *wonders when he became a dog*




lol

Magic Girl


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well in Eberron it's scorpions instead




Still Arachnoids. Though I am a Scorpion, so I am more sympathetic for them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> lol
> 
> Magic Girl




 Now I've gots to buy me some Tokyo Mew Mew and Hyper Police.

I guess I just became a fan of the anime genre.


----------



## Ginnel

bleh annoying cute ditsy girls who do what they want bleh!

What an annoying cliche.

You want girls like Faye Valentine or.....hmm I think I may have run out of anime girls I don't find annoying


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well in Eberron it's scorpions instead




In the Tale, Drow is the Elven word for 'shunned'. 

Here's the low-down: the elven peoples were experimenting on creating new types of humanoids by crossing animals with humanoid. It only went to a certain point. When the gods stepped in and said no more, most of the elves complied. 

A rogue sect experimenting on blackscale lizardfolk and spiders had their arcane rites backfire on them and those elves became the first drow. Their skin became jet black and their hair turned white. The spiders were gone and had been integrated into their DNA. 

The Drow of the Tale have innate spider-like abilities and the driders are non-existant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Still Arachnoids. Though I am a Scorpion, so I am more sympathetic for them.




I'm assuming you mean the oriental Roll of Years?

In that case, I'm a Dragon.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> You want girls like Faye Valentine or.....hmm I think I may have run out of anime girls I don't find annoying




Professor from Starzinger... Although for some reason she seem to have been titled Empress in the english version ...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> I'm assuming you mean the oriental Roll of Years?
> 
> In that case, I'm a Dragon.




The what?  I don't know jack about astrology, but if I concentrate very hard and maybe use some wikipedia I might remember all the 12 signs, and Dragon isn't among them! 

I was born on 02.November... And it was also a Sunday, meaning, according to myth, that I am special and can hear the grass grow and who else knows what. 

Modern folklore says I might give other people luck and happiness, but the original European folklore says I am able to see spirits and ghosts and fight demons without any special relationship to happiness or luck. Though my saliva or urine and maybe other bodily fluids might have a strong power and can kill Vampires or Undead.  I might also be able to predict the death of others (particularly family and friends) and will be shunned for it. "Glückskind" might just be an euphemism. 

So, basically I am a doom-predicting vampire slayer!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I'm assuming you mean the oriental Roll of Years?
> 
> In that case, I'm a Dragon.




Pretty sure he means Scorpio... We (as in the nonenglish speaking countries) tend to translate the Zodiacs to our native languages. I think english the only language using the latin versions


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The what?  I don't know  about astrology, but if I concentrate very hard and maybe use some wikipedia I might remember all the 12 signs, and Dragon isn't among them!
> 
> I was born on 02.November... And it was also a Sunday, meaning, according to myth, that I am special and can hear the grass grow and who else knows what.



 What Mustrum means is a Scorpio  and the signs of the zodiac I believe

I'm a Leo but then I don't give a smilie about those kind of things and superstitions in general


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> What Mustrum means is a Scorpio  and the signs of the zodiac I believe
> 
> I'm a Leo but then I don't give a smilie about those kind of things and superstitions in general




The Chinese Zodiac is what I meant.

Astrology wise I'm a Gemini born in the Year of the Dragon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm a Earth Bull Ram



Giggity


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm a Earth Bull Ram
> 
> 
> 
> Giggity




Better than Water Buffalo Fish...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm a Earth Bull Ram




 Which is it? A bull or a ram?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Better than Water Buffalo Fish...










Or a flying fish.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> The Chinese Zodiac is what I meant.
> 
> Astrology wise I'm a Gemini born in the Year of the Dragon.



 Yup I know, I'm not bombarded by the chinese zodiac so I quite happily don't know what mine is


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Yup I know, I'm not bombarded by the chinese zodiac so I quite happily don't know what mine is




Seems that you're a Cock... Sorry, uhm, a Rooster


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Which is it? A bull or a ram?




European:  Taurus (Bull)
Chinese:  Earth Ram


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Seems that you're a Cock... Sorry, uhm, a Rooster



 Well its not quite as good as my pussy er I mean Lion 

*steers close to the line*


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Better than Water Buffalo Fish...




Whoops. I remembered wrong... It's Wooden Bull-Fish


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Whoops. I remembered wrong... It's Wooden Bull-Fish




So you're a floater?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I was born 1st April, 1979 if anyone wants to tell me what I am.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I was born 1st April, 1979 if anyone wants to tell me what I am.




You're an April 1st joke


----------



## Evilhalfling

I was born under the sign of the Lion, but don't have any of the characteristics.
My personality instead matches Taurus on every point but financial, so I pay more attention to the Bull.  Orientally I'm a boar.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> You're an April 1st joke



Wouldn't he have to be conceived on April 1st for that?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> I was born 1st April, 1979 if anyone wants to tell me what I am.




You are 22 days older then I am which means you are an Aries.  That makes you a Earth Ram Ram or a Ram Earth Ram.


Oi it's 5 am... sleep calls!


----------



## Mycanid

Ya ... duh deee doo dah ... ya da duh deeeee ...


----------



## CleverNickName

I'm a Yang Wood Tiger Bull, for what it's worth.

The funny thing is, I am happily married to a Yang Earth Horse Crab, which isn't really ideal.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:


> Ya ... duh deee doo dah ... ya da duh deeeee ...



Geez Mycanid . . . been at the wrong kind of fungus, again?

_Edit: Oh, by the way.  Now that this post has been duly sent off (hopefully), I shall enact my secret plan.  I'm guessing the subscription plan won't alert anyone to posts being edited.

*Fills the Hive with bountious amounts of food for everyone to eat*

I'll be back in an hour to clear out any left overs, assuming neither Galeros or Demongirl has managed to cotton on to my brilliant plan._


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> You're an April 1st joke




Apparently I fooled the doctors by being 3 days early.


----------



## hafrogman

Tallarn said:


> Apparently I fooled the doctors by being 3 days early.



And here I was thinking that your doctors could have had great fun with April 1st births and a toy doll.

"Congratulations, it's a *trip* whoops!"

or

"Yeah! You're a father!!  Spike it in the end zone!!!!"


----------



## Dog Moon

It's funny.  I was born three weeks early and my roommate was born three weeks late.  Because of that, I am older despite the fact that he was actually conceived first because our birthdays are only about two weeks apart.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Whistles innocently

_*then later helps himself to only some of the food* _


----------



## Dog Moon

Howls innocently.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> And here I was thinking that your doctors could have had great fun with April 1st births and a toy doll.
> 
> "Congratulations, it's a *trip* whoops!"
> 
> or
> 
> "Yeah! You're a father!!  Spike it in the end zone!!!!"




If you'd said that second one to my Dad he'd have looked at you blankly, being English. 

Anyway, goodnight, Hive! See you tomorrow for more of the same.


----------



## hafrogman

*Looks around in amazement*

Wow, ALL this FOOD, sitting around for more than an hour.  I guess everyone who wanted any has had their fill.  Nothing remains but for me to clear away the leftovers.

Anybody?
Anybody?

Last call . . .

nope?

Okay then.

*Throws away all the delicious leftovers*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> *Looks around in amazement*
> 
> Wow, ALL this FOOD, sitting around for more than an hour.  I guess everyone who wanted any has had their fill.  Nothing remains but for me to clear away the leftovers.
> 
> Anybody?
> Anybody?
> 
> Last call . . .
> 
> nope?
> 
> Okay then.
> 
> *Throws away all the delicious leftovers*




*Dives into the garbage and eats all the leftovers*


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> _Speaking of which I've got hold of the first two series of Digimon! _




Man, I wish I had those series.  Digimon was one of my favorite shows when I was an adolescent.  I only ever really liked the first two seasons too.  I never could get into the Third or Fourth seasons.  I have not even seen the Fifth season.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> *Looks around in amazement*
> 
> Wow, ALL this FOOD, sitting around for more than an hour.  I guess everyone who wanted any has had their fill.  Nothing remains but for me to clear away the leftovers.
> 
> Anybody?
> Anybody?
> 
> Last call . . .
> 
> nope?
> 
> Okay then.
> 
> *Throws away all the delicious leftovers*




OMG!  You created a Summon Galeros/DemonGirl spell.... or power..


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Dives into the garbage and eats all the leftovers*




Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Dog Moon

Digimon!  Digitial Monsters!  I remember watching that a LONG time ago.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> *Dives into the garbage and eats all the leftovers*



Does nobody feed you, boy?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> OMG!  You created a Summon Galeros/DemonGirl spell.... or power..




Or maybe it's a Ritual.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Digimon!  Digitial Monsters!  I remember watching that a LONG time ago.



Seriously?  A LONG time ago?  Seriously, seriously?

. . . am I the only one that remembers Digimon as being much more recent in the grand scheme of my life?  Heck, I think I was in college before I ever heard of it. . . that wasn't that long ago!  Damn you whippersnappers!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Digimon..   I wasn't really a fan of that series, but I loved how the PS2 games required you to put cds into game council inorder for you to create digimon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> . . . am I the only one that remembers Digimon as being much more recent in the grand scheme of my life?




No, you're not the only one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> No, you're not the only one.




Digimon only debuted back in 1999.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Digimon only debuted back in 1999.




Doesn't seem that long ago to me. 10 years is a drop in the bucket as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:


> Geez Mycanid . . . been at the wrong kind of fungus, again?
> 
> _Edit: Oh, by the way.  Now that this post has been duly sent off (hopefully), I shall enact my secret plan.  I'm guessing the subscription plan won't alert anyone to posts being edited.
> 
> *Fills the Hive with bountious amounts of food for everyone to eat*
> 
> I'll be back in an hour to clear out any left overs, assuming neither Galeros or Demongirl has managed to cotton on to my brilliant plan._




*heh heh*

Good to see you hafrog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ichigo. Aoyama. Shirogane.

Aoyama. Shirogane. Ichigo.

Shirogane. Ichigo. Aoyama. 

Mew mew. Mew mew mew. Mew mew mew mew.


----------



## Relique du Madde

?!?!?


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hive!


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Mew mew. Mew mew mew. Mew mew mew mew.



It finally happened: Rev's mind has snapped like a dry twig.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> It finally happened: Rev's mind has snapped like a dry twig.




Tokyo Mew Mew


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Hello Hive!




Whats up KF?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Tokyo Mew Mew



Ah I see. Anime will do that to you, I guess. 



Reveille said:


> Whats up KF?



Not much. I've been putting off studying for my Research Skills for Writers final exam tomorrow. I re-read four or five chapters yesterday and was planning to re-read the rest this afternoon. It didn't happen.

I'll be getting to it soon. 

I'll definitely be glad when it's over tomorrow. 

I can start geeking out more by updating my Kulan threads with some new stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I can start geeking out more by updating my Kulan threads with some new stuff.




 Looking forward to it.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Looking forward to it.



Thanks.

But for right now: time to start studying. BBL.


----------



## CleverNickName

Gonna be some sweet sounds
coming down, on the nightshift.
I bet you're singing proud,
Oh I bet you'll pull a crowd.
Gonna be a long night,
It's gonna be all right.
On the nightshift...


----------



## Knightwind1972

CleverNickName said:


> Gonna be some sweet sounds
> coming down, on the nightshift.
> I bet you're singing proud,
> Oh I bet you'll pull a crowd.
> Gonna be a long night,
> It's gonna be all right.
> On the nightshift...




Love that song.


----------



## CleverNickName

Knightwind1972 said:


> Love that song.



It's hard to beat the Commodores.  

I'm burning the midnight oil tonight.  Finals week, plus impossible deadline at work, makes for a pretty long day indeed.  But it's all good; I've got some hot cider and some of my old cassette tapes from back in the day.

Anyhoo.  Break's over.  _*slips headphones back on*_


----------



## Knightwind1972

CleverNickName said:


> It's hard to beat the Commodores.




The Commodores.
The Eagles.
Earth, Wind & Fire.
Hall & Oates.
Joe Cocker.
Poco.

All are on the same level for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Tokyo Mew Mew




Sounds like the name of a cat girl hentai..


----------



## Knightwind1972

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds like the name of a cat girl hentai..






yuck.


----------



## Blackrat

_There's a cat in the fridge and the milk has gone bad.
My socks are black!_


----------



## Knightwind1972

Blackrat said:


> _There's a cat in the fridge and the milk has gone bad._




Poor kitty....


----------



## Blackrat

_Five thousand posts
I have already achieved
Aren't I mighty_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kinky?


----------



## Knightwind1972

Blackrat said:


> _Five thousand posts
> I have already achieved
> Aren't I mighty_




 Isn't 6000 where its at?


----------



## Blackrat

Knightwind1972 said:


> Poor kitty....




It's just a poem. Though one of the kitties tends to jump to the fridge when I'm looking for something to eat. I think she does that to get attention. She has quite an michievous looks on her face everytime...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky?




_You dirty bastard
You ate my sausage
Go buy a new one_


----------



## Relique du Madde

According to someguy and his computer program (which searches for word trends throught the net), theres going to be a major earth quake (6.0+) somewhere in the world within the next week or two.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> _You dirty bastard
> You ate my sausage
> Go buy a new one_




I touch no man's sausage....


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> According to someguy and his computer program (which searches for word trends throught the net), theres going to be a major earth quake (6+) somewhere in the world within the next week or two.




Isn't there 6+ quakes in just US every few weeks?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Isn't there 6+ quakes in just US every few weeks?




Err..  I meant Magnitude 6.0+ and it's supposed to cause a lot of damage.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I touch no man's sausage....




Then it must've been Galeros or Demongirl. Sneaky hobbitses eat all the food...


----------



## Knightwind1972

Relique du Madde said:


> I touch no man's sausage....



 I tend to stay away from sausage fests.

I don't think my husband would approve if I didn't.


----------



## Knightwind1972

Relique du Madde said:


> According to someguy and his computer program (which searches for word trends throught the net), theres going to be a major earth quake (6.0+) somewhere in the world within the next week or two.




link?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Err..  I meant Magnitude 6.0+ and it's supposed to cause a lot of damage.



Not Richter Magnitude? Richter magnitude scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
'Cause in that 6 is pretty usual stuff. Now if it would be 10, it would be news


----------



## Knightwind1972

Blackrat said:


> Not Richter Magnitude? Richter magnitude scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 'Cause in that 6 is pretty usual stuff. Now if it would be 10, it would be news




My guess is that it was a 10+ that sunk Atlantis.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightwind1972 said:


> My guess is that it was a 10+ that sunk Atlantis.




Bah, Atlantis just packed up and the residents moved to another galaxy 

There was a documentary about finding it. I think it ran for 5 seasons


----------



## Knightwind1972

Blackrat said:


> Bah, Atlantis just packed up and the residents moved to another galaxy
> 
> There was a documentary about finding it. I think it ran for 5 seasons




I mean the real Atlantis, the one that actually esisted on Earth. 
I am a firm believer that it actually existed.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey wait! You're not Knightfall!

Who are you and what have you done to KF?


----------



## Knightfall

Knightwind1972 said:


> The Eagles.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EhpyRjNNqs]YouTube - Hotel California- The Eagles[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightwind1972 said:


> link?




It was some guy on a radio show.  Unfortunately, you have to subscribe to his website's newsletter to see his recent web-bot analysis.  Which is kind of annoying because you would think that someone who makes predictions like what he did would place that sort of information on the web for free.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Hey wait! You're not Knightfall!
> 
> Who are you and what have you done to KF?



She's new. And she hasn't done anything to me. And no, she's not my clone or vice versa.


----------



## Blackrat

me said:
			
		

> Hey wait! You're not Knightfall!
> 
> Who are you and what have you done to KF?





Knightfall1972 said:


> The Eagles




Ah, there you are.

Now lets see if this sneaky windy fellow finds the secret door...


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Ah, there you are.
> 
> Now lets see if this sneaky windy fellow finds the secret door...



Shhh... you already said too much.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> Shhh... you already said too much.




Well, there are those Neon-lights afterall. And the Signpost. And the note I passed...

And the music coming over from there. And the smell of smoke...

Smoke?

Who set the couch on fire again?!

Horacio!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ah, there you are.
> 
> Now lets see if this sneaky windy fellow finds the secret door...




It reminds me of the time when an old GM i had was drawing out a map and accidentally placed the secret doors on it before we even searched.


----------



## Knightwind1972

Blackrat said:


> Now lets see if this sneaky windy fellow finds the secret door...




I found the door....


----------



## Blackrat

Knightwind1972 said:


> I mean the real Atlantis, the one that actually esisted on Earth.
> I am a firm believer that it actually existed.




Actually, I have a hope that something like it existed too. The archeological eveidence from Santorini seems to indicate that way...


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Horacio!!!




I miss the ol' fellow. Where have all the Hivers gone


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Well, there are those Neon-lights afterall. And the Signpost. And the note I passed...
> 
> And the music coming over from there. And the smell of smoke...
> 
> Smoke?
> 
> Who set the couch on fire again?!
> 
> Horacio!!!



Hmm, I forgot about the signpost.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Actually, I have a hope that something like it existed too. The archeological eveidence from Santorini seems to indicate that way...




Just as long as Ry'leh doesn't.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I miss the ol' fellow. Where have all the Hivers gone




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeSTYyqZAPQ]YouTube - Where Have All The Good Times Gone![/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

_Silence
Boredom keeps me busy
Black Snake_


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Knightfall1972 said:


> Hmm, I forgot about the signpost.




How could you? It's, like, 20 ft tall with blinking lights?!

Here, take these rose-colored glasses. They might help.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Good morning Hivers
Work is very busy today
I hope not for long.

Ta-dah! Haiku!


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Good morning Hivers
> Work is very busy today
> I hope not for long.
> 
> Ta-dah! Haiku!




_Good morning Tallarn
Quiet day at the work now
It is quite usual_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> _Good morning Tallarn
> Quiet day at the work now
> It is quite usual_




*Drives a tank around the Hive*


----------



## Blackrat

_Someone with a tank
wheeling down coffee table
where's my nuke now_


----------



## Relique du Madde

YARR!!

This sucks.  My Quick Reply button just broke. :^/  Hopefully it'll be fixed soon..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> YARR!!
> 
> This sucks.  My Quick Reply button just broke. :^/  Hopefully it'll be fixed soon..




Again? Mine's working good...


----------



## Knightwind1972

Whats with all the prose?


----------



## Blackrat

Knightwind1972 said:


> Whats with all the prose?




_    'Tis but thy name that is my enemy;
    Thou art thyself, though not a Montague.
    What's Montague? it is nor hand, nor foot,
    Nor arm, nor face, nor any other part
    Belonging to a man. O, be some other name!
    What's in a name? that which we call a rose
    By any other name would smell as sweet;
    So Romeo would, were he not Romeo call'd,
    Retain that dear perfection which he owes
    Without that title._


----------



## Blackrat

_it is nor hand, nor foot,
Nor arm, nor face, *nor any other part
Belonging to a man*._

There's something extremely dirty about this sentense... Well, then again, we're talking about Shakespeare here. The master of thinly veiled obsceneties...


----------



## Relique du Madde

*blam*

*blam*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*plucks bullets out of the air and hands them back*

Nice shot.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *blam*
> 
> *blam*




_What noise is this? Give me my long sword, ho!_


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> *plucks bullets out of the air and hands them back*
> 
> Nice shot.



Powergamer... Nah, I dare say: Munchkin!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> *plucks bullets out of the air and hands them back*
> 
> Nice shot.




Woah!  You're like, the one! EXCELLENT!!

*air guitar*


----------



## Blackrat

_Ay me! sad hours seem long._


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sad what now?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn you got mail.


----------



## Knightwind1972

Blackrat said:


> _What noise is this? Give me my long sword, ho!_




Who you callin' a ho?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sad what now?




_Not having that, which, having, makes them short._


----------



## Blackrat

Knightwind1972 said:


> Who you callin' a ho?




_A crutch, a crutch!_


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, I'm getting bored at quoting Romeo & Juliet... Time to change author


----------



## Knightwind1972

Blackrat said:


> Okay, I'm getting bored at quoting Romeo & Juliet... Time to change author




_To-morrow, and to-morrow, and to-morrow,
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day,
To the last syllable of recorded time;
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle!
Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player,
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage,
And then is heard no more. It is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing._


----------



## Blackrat

I said change author


----------



## Blackrat

_I dwelt alone
   In a world of moan,
  And my soul was a stagnant tide_


----------



## Relique du Madde

weee! MY quick reply is working again!


BlackRat you should quote Shell Silverstien or Griss Grimly.


----------



## Knightwind1972

_Neither a lofty degree of intelligence nor imagination nor both together go to the making of genius. Love, love, love, that is the soul of genius._


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Woah!  You're like, the one! EXCELLENT!!
> 
> *air guitar*




*air guitar*

I am Bill S. Preston, Esq!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> _I dwelt alone
> In a world of moan,
> And my soul was a stagnant tide_




_I spied a pie
Up in the sky
And upon my head it did land_


----------



## Knightwind1972

Tallarn said:


> _I spied a pie
> Up in the sky
> And upon my head it did land_




_pie is the opiate of the masses. _


----------



## Knightwind1972

Until tomorrow folks!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> *air guitar*
> 
> I am Bill S. Preston, Esq!




And I am Neo... I mean, I am Ted Theodore Logan.  


And We are Wild STALLIONS!


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> *air guitar*
> 
> I am Bill S. Preston, Esq!



*mutters something about being a bit too late because of looking for the exact quote and failing to find it*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> And I am Neo... I mean, I am Ted Theodore Logan.
> 
> And We are Wild STALLIONS!




Psssst....Ted! It's spelt with a 'Y'!

Wyld Stallions! Wyld! How many times, dude? 

Incidentally, did anyone else spot Seth Green in Heroes recently? He just popped up in the UK shows.


----------



## CleverNickName

Night shift is over.  Goodnight, hivers.

(Or good morning, as the case may be.)


----------



## Ginnel

CleverNickName said:


> Night shift is over. Goodnight, hivers.
> 
> (Or good morning, as the case may be.)




Good afternoon over in England


----------



## WhatGravitas

Uah. I'm exhausted. Need food. But I feel like I've been neglecting the hive for a while.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Lord Tirian said:


> Uah. I'm exhausted. Need food. But I feel like I've been neglecting the hive for a while.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




*Hands Tirian a cheeseburger*

Here you go, it is still pretty good even if it was in the garbage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WAKE UP!

 hello.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_For aught that I could ever read,
Could ever hear by tale or history,
The course of true love never did run smooth._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_Praising what is lost 
Makes the remembrance dear. _


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_Never discourage anyone...who continually makes progress, no matter how slow. _


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so what do you get when you cross The Eagles (band) and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?


----------



## Relique du Madde

KA BOOM!    Blood Everywhere!   Oh look a penny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Okay, so what do you get when you cross The Eagles (band) and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?




Teenage Mutant Ninja Eagles?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow... It looks like BoA is now going down...  since they are started laying off massive amounts of people.  

Sad to say but...
< rant >
 TAKE THAT BoA!  *Shoryuken*  That's what you get for deciding to ruin my credit while kicking me off your reduced payment plan and forcing me to go bankrupt. *shoryuken*  HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!

I hope you enjoy your bankrupcy as much as I do!  I also hope your CEO get's his pension taken away to pay back all that tax payer money you begged for!

< /rant >


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... It looks like BoA is now going down...  since they are started laying off massive amounts of people.
> 
> <snip>




I understand your frustration Relique. Its not easy to deal with certain things in life. My mother and I depend on the SSD stipend and that gets direct deposited into our BoA account. 

Sometimes it helps to think beyond yourself and how other people are affected by these trying times. Especially this time of the year. There are people that have ended up homeless because of the current crisis. The people that are losing their jobs over this. The reprecussions of this will be far felt if they do go under. BoA is one of the strongest banks in the USA. If they die, it'll be huge.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Unfortunately, the major problem that lead to all this no one was being smart about what they were doing financially.  Not the banks, not the lenders, not the people getting loans, no one.  We were all going around thinking we have a magical leprechaun who can bail us out when ever we wanted.

It sucks that everything is going down in a huge ball of flames, but alot of these problems could have all been avoided if we were paying attention. Sadly, this isn't going to get better any time soon especially since the government thinks the best way to help big corporations out is to hand them piles of freshly devalued currency.   

One of the problems is that too many things are broken and they have been broken for at least a decade but no one did a thing about them since they thought that better days were around the corner or because they all thought everything was bright, shinny, and flawless.  Unfortunately, what we are seeing now is the result of that negligence.  Those problematic broken practices could not be fixed with a wave of the hand, at this point one of the only things we can really do is allow things to completely fail or dismantle and replace all the things that are broken because bankruptcy protection and cash bailouts means NOTHING if the entire country's has gone bankrupt and all the money we print is worth less then a single grain of rice.

I know what I said may sound cold and embittered, but frankly it is in part because I am a pessimist.   Though I hope thinks will get better, I know things will not (for a while) and I expect them to be get worse.  I also know that it is only a matter of time until we hit rock bottom.  Hopefully, once we managed to climb out of the pit we fell into will all be stronger, smarter, and make wiser decisions; because if we don't we'll  all be doomed.


----------



## Blackrat

*Insanely Overpowered Fireball!!!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> *Insanely Overpowered Fireball!!!*



*Delayed Blast Insanely Overpowered Fireball!!!*


----------



## Blackrat

*Quickened Widened Maximised Empowered Delayed Blast Insanely Overpowered Fireball!!!*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> *Insanely Overpowered Fireball!!!*



There is a feat for this in PHB II (3E).

I think it's called Spell Thesis or something (was it +1 to caster level, reduce metamagic cost by 1 spell level? I am sure about the metamagic cost, not about the caster level benefits)). 
In our group, we have house-ruled that power to only be usable on Fireball and renamed it "Overpowered Fireball". 

Not like that is an important houserule. What else would you use the feat on?!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> *Quickened Widened Maximised Empowered Delayed Blast Insanely Overpowered Fireball!!!*




Minimized Burning Hands


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Minimized Burning Hands




ouch.


----------



## Ginnel

Lightning Spork!  *Kazap*


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Lightning Spork!  *Kazap*




An electric Spork?


----------



## Ginnel

No a lightning spork!

pffft

Do you vermin not know anything nowadays?

Its like the cutlery version of Mjolnir!!

It was created when the fork of fire and spoon of the seas were in dire peril of being corrupted a young cullinary hero (aided by a wise old master chef) sacrificed himself to create the lightning spork which is now the symbol of hope for the rebels against the cruel regeime.

N.B. your spork link crashes internet explorer for me


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ZOINKS!!


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> N.B. your spork link crashes internet explorer for me




Interesting, considering it's a link to wikipedia . Proves that no-one should use Exploder...


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm so I'm needing to fill 1/4 of a hive thread to reach a respectable post count 

Playing a Sorceror in my latest 3.5 outing I have 11 levels to play with and he is has an advantage with air spells harder DCs and increased effectiveness. Magic missle for example can go to a maximum of 7 dice instead of the normal 5.

looking for neat feats and alternative archetypes, the stalwart sorceror looks interesting forgo one spell slot of the highest level spell you can cast to a minimum of 1  to get 2hps a level and a martial weapon proficiency.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Proves that no-one should use Exploder...




QFT> I stopped using it a little more that a year ago. I currently use Google Chrome and Avant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> <snip>
> 
> the stalwart sorceror looks interesting forgo one spell slot of the highest level spell you can cast to a minimum of 1  to get 2hps a level and a martial weapon proficiency.




Where is that option from?


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Where is that option from?



I think its from complete arcane its top left of the page somewhere 

This is going from memory though I'd have to check it tonight to be completely sure.


----------



## megamania

ahhhhhhh Crash & Burn!  


Yup-   US is screwed and we allowed it.  Yes, The Hive played a part in this. 


Anyone feel bad that the car crooks are not getting help?  You know-  the 20+ an hour minium paid people whom chose to keep 20+ an hour vs a pay decrease......   everyone feel bad for them now....ahhhhhhhh   



WELCOME TO REALITY!!!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

rant over



at least until the next time.


Hey I just relieved.... I was so tired last night I went to bed with my protective green tape still on my fingers.   Craziness man craziness



Hey-  it looks like another mental diarehha day.  Whatever I'm thinking just spells out without thought or effort.

Ugh....bad mental image......

WeeeeeeHoooooowie!    I'm wired..... and I just only woke up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> I think its from complete arcane its top left of the page somewhere
> 
> This is going from memory though I'd have to check it tonight to be completely sure.




Complete Mage, page 36.


----------



## megamania

Quickened Widened Maximised Empowered Delayed Blast Insanely Overpowered Living Hellball w/Auto Repeat Casting


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> WeeeeeeHoooooowie!    I'm wired..... and I just only woke up.




Good Morning Mega. Check your invites.


----------



## megamania

HELL-o Rev-my-man!


How goes tricks in Scottsville Az?


(I feel sooooo wired)


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Good Morning Mega. Check your invites.




spiffie-roo!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> HELL-o Rev-my-man!
> 
> How goes tricks in Scottsville Az?




Very effing slowly. Scottsdale is the bane of my existence as a gamer.  I wish to go on vacation soon and come back to a leveled city. Then perhaps we'll collect the insurance and move to Vermont.

I swear by all thats holy, I'm gonna get an education, get a career and move the hell out of this black hole. I don't care where, just somewhere that has more gamers per square mile.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Complete Mage, page 36.





My 3.5 fu is weak

*bows*


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> HELL-o Rev-my-man!
> 
> 
> How goes tricks in Scotts****   (Scotsdale) Az?
> 
> 
> (I feel sooooo wired)




ohhhhOOoohhhhOooohhhhhhh    not a village of Scot but a small forest.....


----------



## Ginnel

*ponders about going for sushi after work*


----------



## megamania

Allo Ginnel.    How goes it today?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> *ponders about going for sushi after work*




1:31pm in the UK now. What good sushi restaurants are in your area?


----------



## Ginnel

"Where there is no discipline, there is no honor." 
_Ancient Norse Proverb_

Above is a quote from our councils website we have a quote of the day each day 


Its the morning after the Office Christmas Party!!! and I'm typing away doing silly data entry other than that I'm fine!!

I'm slightly wired as I've had two cups of coffee within 10 mins of each other, usually I barely have one a day 


Last night I actually went up to a girl on the dance floor danced with her a bit (well by her) and chatted to her!!1! woot

That's a big improvement for me I did decide she wasn't for me during the conversation but hey actually going over and talking to her thats a big step, especially with a few work colleagues around an' all


----------



## megamania

I used to have a gaming group of 17 here in Arlington and now its hard to get anyone together.  They have either moved away, stopped gaming (damned wives and family) or moved onto [insert expensive miniature here].

That said, I now have someone (otherthan the kids) to do Heroclix with monthly and I've had a few complete strangers come to me at the store hearing I used DM and wondering if I would GM again.


The idea of inviting complete strangers to my house unnerves me a bit however.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Last night I actually went up to a girl on the dance floor danced with her a bit (well by her) and chatted to her!!1! woot




Thats how it all starts. You just need to have a little self-confidence and suave to strike up a conversation.


----------



## megamania

Hmmmmmm..... maybe I ought to edit that.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> The idea of inviting complete strangers to my house unnerves me a bit however.




Agree to meet them in a public place (most likely a coffehouse or a restaurant). Get to know them before having them in your place if you're worried about how they are going to act.

Alternately see if its permissable to game at the local library.


----------



## megamania

Theres lots of fish in the ocean but first you must go to the ocean......


----------



## megamania

I have not even decided whether I'm going to do it yet.  I'm burned out on DnD with the 4e anger.  Heroclix seems to be my new focus at the moment.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Thats how it all starts. You just need to have a little self-confidence and suave to strike up a conversation.



Now I need to work on getting myself to places where single women frequent and keeping my alcohol levels at that zen place where you have enough confidence to do anything and be chatty but not enough to place you on the express to slursville and its next stop Memory Lapse City.


----------



## megamania

I'm also looking to get into one of the cheapest hobbies I've ever had-  needlepoint.

I'm looking for a good Hulk picture to do.  Looking for a dramatic image (of classic green hulk).  I may blow up the 1970's - 1980's corner image drawn by Sal Bucusma.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I have not even decided whether I'm going to do it yet.  I'm burned out on DnD with the 4e anger.  Heroclix seems to be my new focus at the moment.




Hey, we all have burnout at some point. Maybe you want to try a variation? Head over to paizo.com and purchase the Pathfinder Beta rules.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Now I need to work on getting myself to places where single women frequent and keeping my alcohol levels at that zen place where you have enough confidence to do anything and be chatty but not enough to place you on the express to slursville and its next stop Memory Lapse City.




I've only drank to the point of forgetting stuff once.   (that I remember  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I've only drank to the point of forgetting stuff once.   (that I remember  )




The worst I've ever done was drink so much that stomach had to vacate what was in it. 
I've never had a hangover in the entirety of my life.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Hey, we all have burnout at some point. Maybe you want to try a variation? Head over to paizo.com and purchase the Pathfinder Beta rules.




I almost did that already.  Instead I copied the White Dragon cover and used it as a CD cover! LOL 





I am so wacko today


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I'm also looking to get into one of the cheapest hobbies I've ever had - needlepoint.



I've always wondered if I have the talent for needlepoint. One of of my grandmothers was an avid sewer and the other an avid needlepointer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I am so wacko today




Better wacko than tired and mopey. This I know from experience.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> The worst I've ever done was drink so much that stomach had to vacate what was in it.
> I've never had a hangover in the entirety of my life.




I've never been sick or with a hangover.  It wasn't until my Diabetis took over that I had any issues with alcohol.  Now I have a "buzz" at two drinks but it's not a drunken buzz..... it's a high sugar meltdown.

Good thing I wasn't much of a drinker before all of this.




"Oh my stars and garters." The Beast


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I've always wondered if I have the talent for needlepoint. One of of my grandmothers was an avid sewer and the other an avid needlepointer.




I do 18 point needlepoint and I do comicbook characters.

Why?  Because of my interest in them and their use of bright colors.  I've done-

Jim Lee's Rogue, Dark Phoenix, Andy Kubert's Psylocke, Barry Winsor-smith Eternal Warrior, Bart Sear's X-O, Ian Church's Cable and my own Megamania.

I had started Jimmy P's Ninjak but stopped.  Ninjak (in purple and dark gray) was becoming lost within the stained glass background.

I still want to do-  Hulk, Ghost Rider, Bloodshot and I'm thinking Jim Lee's Fantastic Four (From Heroes Reborn)

Each takes between 40 and 300 hours to complete.  The 40 hour one was Eternal Warrior.  I had a lot of nervous energy as Cathy was being born.



"Hulk Smash" The Hulk


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Better wacko than tired and mopey. This I know from experience.




I'll be that soon enough.










"oh crud."  Hellboy


----------



## megamania

I've also considered a Darksun Rikus by Brom for a needlepoint.




"There can not be a fire without a spark" Jean Grey talking to Ororo about dating.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Why?  Because of my interest in them and their use of bright colors.  I've done-
> 
> <snip>



Are there any art fairs in your area? You might to consider getting a booth at the next one and putting your needlepoints up for critique. You also might get offers on them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I'll be that soon enough.




Drink more soda.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Eagles?



I thought of that but I prefer...

Hotel Cowabunga! Dude!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I thought of that but I prefer...
> 
> Hotel Cowabunga! Dude!




That works.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> That works.



Heh. Yeah.

Well, my night classes are over until January. Yay!

I kind of pooched my final exam for my Research class.  If I get over 70%, I'll be lucky. {fingers crossed}


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Well, my night classes are over until January. Yay!



Nice. Looking forward to some Kulan updates. 

I've been browsing your Lands of Harqual thread to come up with some ideas for Alsheria.



Knightfall1972 said:


> I kind of pooched my final exam for my Research class.  If I get over 70%, I'll be lucky. {fingers crossed}



Ouch. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Nice. Looking forward to some Kulan updates.
> 
> I've been browsing your Lands of Harqual thread to come up with some ideas for Alsheria.



I'm likely going to start by updating some of my Shackled City NPCs to the advanced timeline I've set for Harqual. Plus, I want to get back to doing some of my organizational write-ups. I haven't been in a monster-making-mode for some time so that will likely remain on the backburner.

I also have tons of books I haven't been able to read since I've been so damn busy doing assignments and reading textbooks. Now, it's time for some fun reading (i.e. Freeport, Mutants & Masterminds, Pathfinder, and True20).



Reveille said:


> Ouch. Hope it all works out for you.



Yeah, I hope so too. I think I'll still end up with at least an A- in the class, but I should have rocked that exam. I guess I didn't study enough. I'm really pissed at myself because I could have had a A+ in that class!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Are there any art fairs in your area? You might to consider getting a booth at the next one and putting your needlepoints up for critique. You also might get offers on them.




Actually I have.  I've considered doing one of my father holding Bubba (a dog we had).  Some day....



"Buuuuurp!   ahhhhh good"  Aram (aka Armstrong)


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Drink more soda.




I was still buzzing from the 2 liters of Diet Mt Dew I had before going to bed last night





"They say I don't pray for my enemies.  I do.  I pray they go to hell."  Marshal law


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey mega, your sig is broken.


----------



## megamania

Knightfall1972 said:


> Yeah, I hope so too. I think I'll still end up with at least an A- in the class, but I should have rocked that exam. I guess I didn't study enough. I'm really pissed at myself because I could have had a A+ in that class!





Really hard test or you didn't prepare enough?  If it was very hard maybe the teacher will grade using a bell curve.  You may be okay still.







"A pretty Butterfly"  Korvacs aka Rorschach when doing a psych test and sees a bloody dog

(I wonder if that will be in the movie....   )


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Hey mega, your sig is broken.




Yeah I just noticed.  I'm trying to update it and make it usable with the PbP I joined that insists on using die roller from Invisible castle.   I'll need to tinker with it some more.







"Imperius Rex!"  Namor the Sub-mariner


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I also have tons of books I haven't been able to read since I've been so damn busy doing assignments and reading textbooks. Now, it's time for some fun reading (i.e. Freeport, Mutants & Masterminds, Pathfinder, and True20).




From what I've been reading in the General RPG Discussion forum, it sounds like you've had quite a string of good luck at finding books in your area lately. I'm jealous. Sure I have one GS, they're not very local and not overly friendly. Thankfully I was recently added to the Frequent Customer catalogue. It gets me a 10% discount. Thats nice, but generally amazon is 20% better than that.


----------



## CleverNickName

Man, this is probably the best bagel ever.  Got it from a little bakery downtown that prides themselves on their "east-coast style" bagels.  You know the kind...hard and shiny on the outside, but moist and chewy inside.

This one has been split in half, lightly-toasted, and filled with cream cheese and three slices of extra-crispy bacon.   It might not be kosher, but it certainly is beautiful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> "A pretty Butterfly"  Korvacs aka Rorschach when doing a psych test and sees a bloody dog






megamania said:


> "Imperius Rex!"  Namor the Sub-mariner




 Whats up with this stuff?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CleverNickName said:


> Man, this is probably the best bagel ever.  Got it from a little bakery downtown that prides themselves on their "east-coast style" bagels.  You know the kind...hard and shiny on the outside, but moist and chewy inside.




The last bagel I had was at least 4 inches across. Made a prett yummy sanwhich with it. Roast beef, havarti cheese and ham. The bagel was lightly toasted and buttered.


----------



## megamania

CleverNickName said:


> Man, this is probably the best bagel ever.  Got it from a little bakery downtown that prides themselves on their "east-coast style" bagels.  You know the kind...hard and shiny on the outside, but moist and chewy inside.
> 
> This one has been split in half, lightly-toasted, and filled with cream cheese and three slices of extra-crispy bacon.   It might not be kosher, but it certainly is beautiful.




Suddenly I'm very hungry and envious....



"Thou art no Thor!  Hercules from Civil War #6 as he destroys the clone/cyborg Thor


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Really hard test or you didn't prepare enough?  If it was very hard maybe the teacher will grade using a bell curve.  You may be okay still.



A bit of both, really. The multiple choice and true/false stuff was relatively easy but that section was worth only about 30 to 40% (roughly). The essay questions were tough! Five of them with multiple answers to each question.

There was this question that asked to list and define all the different types of sampling methods used for surveys. I also had to describe why researchers use probablity sampling over non-probablity sampling (or was that vice versa?) and explain why a research would choose to use the "other" one instead. 

I pooched that one.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Whats up with this stuff?




Favorite quotes from comicbooks.   I'm always saying "Oh my Stars and Garters" and reliezed many people don't know that is a quote from Beast made famous when he was an Avenger.

So I'm thinking of ending every post with a quote.


"Are we dating and no one told me?"  
Spider-man to Black Cat in Ultimate Spidey as she tries to seduce him not knowing he is only 15 while she is in her twenties....


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> From what I've been reading in the General RPG Discussion forum, it sounds like you've had quite a string of good luck at finding books in your area lately. I'm jealous. Sure I have one GS, they're not very local and not overly friendly. Thankfully I was recently added to the Frequent Customer catalogue. It gets me a 10% discount. Thats nice, but generally amazon is 20% better than that.



Yeah, I tend to bemoan the stock in my FLGSs but in truth I've gotten lucky with some recent purchases. Getting the booking of the Righteous from Wee Book Inn for nearly two-thirds its cover price was golden.

WARP, the main GS in Edmonton, has three stores. Happy Harbour Comics doesn't carry as much gaming stuff but they've been discounting D&D/d20 and d20 Modern stuff like crazy. There's another store that I've never found the time to visit called Gamer's Lair. (It's waaay over on the other side ofthe city and don't drive.)

The Wee Book Inn used book store chain gets a lot of second hand stuff but it can be hit or miss. A store here called Whyte Knight is the best place for finding used RPG books. They have tons of stuff. Tabletop game of every sort, used comics, used and new toys, collectible cards and miniatures, etc.

http://uk.holidaysguide.yahoo.com/p...n-describe-whyte_knight_toys_games_edmonton-i


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> "Are we dating and no one told me?"
> Spider-man to Black Cat in Ultimate Spidey as she tries to seduce him not knowing he is only 15 while she is in her twenties....



I remember the 90s cartoon. I have some of the DVDs. I hope the series gets a 'complete' release treatment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Whyte Knight Toys & Games Guide - Yahoo! Travel Guide UK



Thanks for the link. I hope they sell some of they're stock online.

I'm seriously entertaining the notion of acquiring some 2nd Ed Forgotten Realms stock next year. There’s a lot of fluff from the 2E days and I want convert some of over for the Tale. I have an area that is similar to Chult, but ismuch, much larger and ha hell of a lot more dangerous.


----------



## megamania

Hate to go but it's time to.  Kids are home due to the bad weather and we have not eaten yet.    Time to be a parent and feed them.


"Spaceman Spiff explores the outermost reaches of the universe."  
Calvin about to awaken his father as he is envisioned as being a monster.  (gotta love Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Flying visit to the Hive today as I've only been in work half the day!

Had a yearly assessment thing this morning which went well, now I've got a couple of hours to go before leaving work for the weekend.

Hi Hive!

Bye Hive!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Thanks for the link. I hope they sell some of they're stock online.
> 
> I'm seriously entertaining the notion of acquiring some 2nd Ed Forgotten Realms stock next year. There’s a lot of fluff from the 2E days and I want convert some of over for the Tale. I have an area that is similar to Chult, but ismuch, much larger and ha hell of a lot more dangerous.




That's why I will never sell my 2e stuff.  Maps alone make it worth holding onto.




"Rorschach's Journal October 12th, 1985:  dog carcass in alley this morning, tire tread on burst stomach.  This city is afraid of me.  I have seen its true face"

Opening lines to the classic comicbook- Watchmen #1


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> That's why I will never sell my 2e stuff.  Maps alone make it worth holding onto.




Most of what I'm looking for on my list I never owned.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I remember the 90s cartoon. I have some of the DVDs. I hope the series gets a 'complete' release treatment.




I just got my 1980's Dungeon & Dragons cartoon set.  I'm looking to get the COMPLETE Batman: The Animated Series from the 90's next month.


Cathy has decided she is not hungry and went outside to play and Tim is happy playing his Sim City wannabe- Jurrasic Park on the PS2.

Guess that means I'll be around and bout.


"There is no right or wrong in this debate.  It is simply a matter of Perspective, and it is not my place to influence the evolution of the Superhuman role."  

Dr. Strange Civil War #6 on why he is staying out of the conflict.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Most of what I'm looking for on my list I never owned.




and that is an impressive list of stuff you are looking for.  Little I have and what I do I wish to keep but.... wow.  

"Do you ever wonder if we've picked the right side here , Hank?"  

Peter Parker to Hank Pym in the aftermath of the first major superhero vs superhero battle of Civil War where the Cloned Thor cold-bloodily slays Goliath.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Thanks for the link. I hope they sell some of they're stock online.



I'm pretty sure they don't sell anything online. I could ask them, however.

More than likely you'd have to phone them yourself or use me as a go-between. I wouldn't be able to buy things for you but if you have a list of stuff you want then I could check their stock and get back to you with prices.

Note, however, that Whyte Knight's prices are pretty high but it's Canadian dollars so it would be cheaper for you (not including shipping).



Reveille said:


> I'm seriously entertaining the notion of acquiring some 2nd Ed Forgotten Realms stock next year. There’s a lot of fluff from the 2E days and I want convert some of over for the Tale. I have an area that is similar to Chult, but ismuch, much larger and ha hell of a lot more dangerous.



Umm, I assume you're aware of the 2E downloads on WotC's website, correct?

Previous Edition Dungeons & Dragons Downloads

*Classic Realms Products on WotC's Website*
Maztica (18.4mb) 
FMA1, Fires of Zatal (6.5mb) 
FMA2, Endless Armies (2.3mb) 
FMQ1, City of Gold (7.6mb) 
OA5, Mad Monkey vs. the Dragon Claws (3.1mb) 
OA6, Ronin Challenge (6.1mb) 
OA7, Test of the Samurai (4mb) 
The Horde (15.07mb) 
Lands of Intrigue (16.13mb) 
Cormanthyr (6.04mb) 
Savage Frontier (3.49mb) 
Gold and Glory (2.97mb) 
Elminster's Ecologies, Appendix 1 (4.31mb) 
Elminster's Ecologies, Appendix 2 (4.98mb) 
Four From Cormyr (11.33mb) 
Castle Spulzeer (4.37mb) 
Cult of the Dragon (4.59mb) 
For Duty and Deity (5.33mb) 
City of Ravens Bluff (11.9mb) 
Calimport (5.93mb) 
Arcane Age: Netheril--Empire of Magic (8.44mb) 
Volo's Guide to the North (4.47mb) 
Marco Volo: Departure (1.95mb) 
Marco Volo: Journey (1.96mb) 
Marco Volo: Arrival (1.63mb) 
Volo's Guide to Cormyr (6.43mb) 
Dungeon Crawl: Undermountain--The Lost Level (2.54mb) 
Vilhon Reach (6.50mb) 
Volo's Guide to the Dalelands (12.45mb) 
Dungeon Crawl: Undermountain--Maddgoth's Castle (2.39mb) 
Volo's Guide to All Things Magical (8.03mb) 
Dungeon Crawl: Undermountain--Stardock (9.74mb) 
How the Mighty Are Fallen (3.26mb) 
Villain's Lorebook (9.76mb) 
The Fall of Myth Drannor (1.76mb) 
The North
Get 'em before Ha$bro makes WotC take them down!


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Hate to go but it's time to.  Kids are home due to the bad weather and we have not eaten yet.    Time to be a parent and feed them.



Later...



megamania said:


> Cathy has decided she is not hungry and went outside to play and Tim is happy playing his Sim City wannabe- Jurrasic Park on the PS2.
> 
> Guess that means I'll be around and bout.



All right, then. Nevermind. Heh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> and that is an impressive list of stuff you are looking for.  Little I have and what I do I wish to keep but.... wow.




Actually that stuff is strictly 3E/D20/OGL.

I should be getting an extra $50 to $75 a month spending money starting next year. That'll make me a happy camper. Lots of books, dvds, comics and cds I want to buy next year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Umm, I assume you're aware of the 2E downloads on WotC's website, correct?




Yeah I know, I have all of those. But nothing beats having a physical copy. 
I'm a sucker for dead tree version.

If and when I complete my 3E library, I will start to purchase the 3E PDFs.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Yeah I know, I have all of those. But nothing beats having a physical copy.
> I'm a sucker for dead tree version.



Oh, I understand the desire to have a physical copy, but I just don't have enough space in my life for tons of 2E references in addition to 3E reference and other RPG stuff.



Reveille said:


> If and when I complete my 3E library, I will start to purchase the 3E PDFs.



Really? You feel the need to have the 3E books and the 3E PDFs. Whoa.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, that's it for me for right now. I'm going back to sleep for at least two or three hours.

Sleep... yay!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Oh, I understand the desire to have a physical copy, but I just don't have enough space in my life for tons of 2E references in addition to 3E reference and other RPG stuff.



I have a very select list of 2E Forgotten Realms materials that I want:

Calimport
Castle Spulzeer
City of Ravens Bluff
Cormanthyr
Cormyr
Dalelands
Deities & Demigos
Demihuman Deities
Drizzt Do'Urden's Guide to the Underdark
Elves of Evermeet
Empires of the Shining Sea
Forgotten Realms Adventures
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Heroes Lorebook
Maddgoth's Castle
Pages From the Mages
Player's Guide to the Forgotten Realms
Port of Ravens Bluff
Ruins of UnderMountain
Ruins of Undermountain II
Secrets of the Magister
The Seven Sisters
Undermountain: Stardock
Villains' Lorebook
Volo's Guide to All Things Magical



Knightfall1972 said:


> Really? You feel the need to have the 3E books and the 3E PDFs. Whoa.



Not every single one, just the books that have crunch that needs to be heavily modified for the Tale.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I have a very select list of 2E Forgotten Realms materials that I want:
> 
> Calimport    GOT
> Castle Spulzeer
> City of Ravens Bluff
> Cormanthyr
> Cormyr
> Dalelands
> Deities & Demigos   GOT
> Demihuman Deities   GOT
> Drizzt Do'Urden's Guide to the Underdark
> Elves of Evermeet
> Empires of the Shining Sea
> Forgotten Realms Adventures
> Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting  GOT
> Heroes Lorebook   GOT
> Maddgoth's Castle
> Pages From the Mages
> Player's Guide to the Forgotten Realms
> Port of Ravens Bluff
> Ruins of UnderMountain   GOT
> Ruins of Undermountain II   GOT
> Secrets of the Magister   GOT
> The Seven Sisters   GOT
> Undermountain: Stardock   GOT
> Villains' Lorebook   GOT
> Volo's Guide to All Things Magical
> 
> Not every single one, just the books that have crunch that needs to be heavily modified for the Tale.




Then I have many boxed sets also.

For never playing 2e Forgotten Realms (well, three sessions only as a filler) I have a lot of FR.  



"I like beer"   Wolverine from Astonishing X-men


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just downloaded the new additions to the character generator.

Man, that rocks hugely. Can't wait for the full 30 level version.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Also, can't believe I haven't mentioned this before.

Play Game | Off-Road Velociraptor Safari

Best! Game! Ever!

Requires a small download (which is fine) and then you get to drive a jeep around, running over velociraptors and doing stunts. I've spent hours on this recently.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

So, I've got (and now accepted) these two invites, but what am I going to do with this user group? Tell me, fellow Hivers, what's this Tales of the Twin Suns all about, why was I invited and what do you expect me to do?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, I've got (and now accepted) these two invites, but what am I going to do with this user group? Tell me, fellow Hivers, what's this Tales of the Twin Suns all about, why was I invited and what do you expect me to do?




Check in on the groups regularly, ask questions and give feedback on what piques your interest.

To know more about the Tale feel free to peruse the Player's Guide thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Southern California is about to get our first snow of the season..... that is in the mountains!  If I were a skier or a snowboarder I'd be totally stoked.  

I know my GF is stoked since Lake Perris and Moreno Valley sometimes get a 1/2 inch of snow do to the city's proximity to a several mountains.   

I should probably make plans to go to the mountains (since I never do that).


----------



## Dog Moon

Stupid snow and stupid cold.   I'm sick right now and it sucks horribly.


----------



## megamania

Well I had fun trying to go to work.

I buried my car in mud and water.

Had to call in at work which totally PO'd the manager

Had to call a tow truck (95 dollars!)

and now here I am bored.

Figured I would visit here to perk myself up.

Anyone around?


----------



## megamania

where is everyone?


I'll behave better.... I promise.   No, really i will try.....


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> where is everyone?
> 
> 
> I'll behave better.... I promise.   No, really i will try.....




I am here!


----------



## megamania

hello hello hello!


How goes it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> where is everyone?


----------



## megamania

The kitten needs to learn how to spell better.  


Have you looked in my Quotes thread?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornin' Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  I hate it when you ask for a teacher's help and the teacher never ends up helping you because he went to help the person he always ends up helping...


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Mornin' Hive!




allo Rev and is it my inmagination or are you doing over 1000 posts a month?!?   


I'll never catch up with you.  I whom do maybe on a good month 125 posts.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> :^/  I hate it when you ask for a teacher's help and the teacher never ends up helping you because he went to help the person he always ends up helping...




Yup and in many cases it was always topheavy young women that got that attention.    Guess I can't completely blame him......






"gotta HOLD MY BREATH NOW.  So...I gotta...run....silent...."  Red Hulk in space as he steals Thor's hammer and gives him a love tap in space with it


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> "gotta HOLD MY BREATH NOW.  So...  I gotta...run....silent...."  Red Hulk in space as he steals Thor's hammer and gives him a love tap in space with it




What exactly is the deal with the multi colored hulks?


----------



## megamania

To be honest..... Its Bendisis Syndrome.


Create a wild fanboy impossible situation while ignoring continuity to artificially boost sales.

I have some of the books.  General Ross and Doc Samson have something to do with him.  My guess.... a clone.  The new Abomination.... Rick Jones.  You know- the one that just died.

I missed book 7 (start of the new storyarc) and there are two stories.  Art Adams with a Hulk that jumps from green to grey with no reason that is fighting Wendigos in Las Vegas.  Why the changes...who cares.   Why is a creature created through magic in the artic circle active (by the dozen) in Neveda.... who cares.... it'll sell books.    And the back up story is Red Hulk vs....  the Ladies of Liberty.  Frank Cho drawing T&A of all of Marvel's superheroines that are fighting the Red Hulk.   Why?  Sex sells.

I'm confused by it and now that Hulk is 3.99 an issue also I'm basically done with it.


So what is up with the multiple colors?   Money.   Lots of money.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sadly it looks like all the Marvel books are going 3.99 soon.  I'm glad my comic book to buy list is somewhat small cuz it keeps the expenses down somewhat.   I also like the fact that several of the recent runs aren't worthy of buying the trades.  Of course, I still amd waiting for the soft cover version of X-Force and NeXt Gen since I'm loving both of those books.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> hello hello hello!
> 
> 
> How goes it?




Good, I am home on Winter Break now.


----------



## Evilhalfling

megamania said:


> allo Rev and is it my inmagination or are you doing over 1000 posts a month?!?
> 
> 
> I'll never catch up with you.  I whom do maybe on a good month 125 posts.




okay where are you getting this? the indiviual members page? 
I was just lamenting the lack of members list.  
_where can I complain about this? oh yeah the hive_, and look its almost on topic! or as on topic as we get here.

Now I will never reach page 6 of the most postings list, cause there is no such thing.  I don't think ill ever get back to 3 posts/day again either. (barring being unemployed again)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Evilhalfling said:


> okay where are you getting this? the indiviual members page?
> I was just lamenting the lack of members list.
> _where can I complain about this? oh yeah the hive_, and look its almost on topic! or as on topic as we get here.
> 
> Now I will never reach page 6 of the most postings list, cause there is no such thing.  I don't think ill ever get back to 3 posts/day again either. (barring being unemployed again)




The  Member's List is  list hidden.

Here is  page 6 of the most posted list.  Currently you are near the bottom of  page 5.

BTW, It's all hidden in the Gamers Seeking Gamer's Link on the top of the page.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Hey I'm up on page 5!   Sweet! 

(depressing RL stuff )[sblock]
and better yet both my daughter and wife have quit crying.
(sigh) Some nights are harder than others. 
all it took was just letting the daughter cry herself out (17 min) 
then my exhausted wife could go to sleep as well. 

Sometimes it just takes a lot of energy to keep myself from doing something stupid. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.  I don't think I would be able to stand that.  Then again, my GF doesn't want children so as long as I'm with her I might not ever need to worry a night of child rearing hell that is unless an accident happens.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hello.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Elo elo elo


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Sadly it looks like all the Marvel books are going 3.99 soon.  I'm glad my comic book to buy list is somewhat small cuz it keeps the expenses down somewhat.   I also like the fact that several of the recent runs aren't worthy of buying the trades.  Of course, I still amd waiting for the soft cover version of X-Force and NeXt Gen since I'm loving both of those books.




For 3.99 I was buying New Avengers and for 2.99 I was buying Hulk.  Now with both being 3.99 and New Avengers being more of a background book for Secret Invasion I'm not sure what I will do.  TPB seem to be the way for me.  I'm hoping to get back into buying Marvel essential TPB soon.  

Heroclix are absorbing my extra money at this point.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Good, I am home on Winter Break now.




Excellent.  I could go for a break myself.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> The  Member's List is  list hidden.
> 
> Here is  page 6 of the most posted list.  Currently you are near the bottom of  page 5.
> 
> BTW, It's all hidden in the Gamers Seeking Gamer's Link on the top of the page.




ooooOOOOoooOOooo   there it is......    Post count is a funny thing.   It really doesn't matter in life or to me but I still note it and its progression.  Strange thing.   



but then again i am something of a strange person.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Elo elo elo




    

Elohim?

Electric Light Orchestra?

European Landowners' Organisation?

Elo TouchSystems?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> For 3.99 I was buying New Avengers and for 2.99 I was buying Hulk.  Now with both being 3.99 and New Avengers being more of a background book for Secret Invasion I'm not sure what I will do.  TPB seem to be the way for me.  I'm hoping to get back into buying Marvel essential TPB soon.
> 
> Heroclix are absorbing my extra money at this point.




Personally, I am trying to save up for the Collected Sandman tomes (I say tomes since thats what they remind me of because of the book size).  Only problem is those books look too big to fit anywhere on my book shelf.


----------



## megamania

Evilhalfling said:


> Hey I'm up on page 5!   Sweet!
> 
> (depressing RL stuff )[sblock]
> and better yet both my daughter and wife have quit crying.
> (sigh) Some nights are harder than others.
> all it took was just letting the daughter cry herself out (17 min)
> then my exhausted wife could go to sleep as well.
> 
> Sometimes it just takes a lot of energy to keep myself from doing something stupid.
> [/sblock]




Not one of my finer moments but I remember the first day I was in charge of Cathy at about 4 weeks of age.  She would not stop crying at all.  I changed her, fed her, held her, sang to her.... everything I could think of.  I snapped and had a mental image of tossing her out the window and slamming it shut.


That was over 13 years ago and I cringe at the shame of it.

But yeah..... sometimes the lil' guys just need to get it out of their system and you have to be patient during that time.  Very hard to do at times.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Hello hello.




REV.... how goes it?   Ever open that Mutations & Monsters brick pack?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


>




None of the above.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> ooooOOOOoooOOooo   there it is......    Post count is a funny thing.   It really doesn't matter in life or to me but I still note it and its progression.  Strange thing.




Looks like the next poster I'm dethroning is Hypersmurf. 

T-Minus 402 posts.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Personally, I am trying to save up for the Collected Sandman tomes (I say tomes since thats what they remind me of because of the book size).  Only problem is those books look too big to fit anywhere on my book shelf.




I have the complete series in TPB form and many of the books individually.


Which storyline was your favorite?   I have always liked the 10,000 cats dreaming story.    I look at my cat I just KNOW its true.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> REV.... how goes it?   Ever open that Mutations & Monsters brick pack?




Nope. I'm saving it for my godson/nephew. I'll let him have them when he is old enough to know that clix/non-food objects don't go in the mouth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> None of the above.




*Then what is it, man?*


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Looks like the next poster I'm dethroning is Hypersmurf.
> 
> T-Minus 402 posts.




That is just crazy man....... abosolutely crazy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I have always liked the 10,000 cats dreaming story.




Which comic/issue number is this? I needs to be getting it!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Nope. I'm saving it for my godson/nephew. I'll let him have them when he is old enough to know that clix/non-food objects don't go in the mouth.




A good call.    My friend Bill had his Unique Professor Xavier's head bitten off by Lil' Bill years ago.

Then there is Lee and his Captain Mar-Vell.  The family cat found him entertaining.  Lee has found the base only.  No idea where the body has gone.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Which comic/issue number is this? I needs to be getting it!




heh.... be prepared to give up a big shiney coin for it.   #18 I believe.   It may be cheaper to get the TPB.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Then there is Lee and his Captain Mar-Vell.  The family cat found him entertaining.  Lee has found the base only.  No idea where the body has gone.




I wonder if the cat buried it. 

I know that some cats do like to dig.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> heh.... be prepared to give up a big shiney coin for it.   #18 I believe.   It may be cheaper to get the TPB.




I don't mind. My monthly spending money should jump from $150 to $200-$225 starting next year.

#18 from which comic series?


----------



## megamania

megamania said:


> heh.... be prepared to give up a big shiney coin for it.   #18 I believe.   It may be cheaper to get the TPB.




Do you wish to know the jisp of the story or leave it as a surprise?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I wonder if the cat buried it.
> 
> I know that some cats do like to dig.




Cat must be a DC fan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Do you wish to know the jisp of the story or leave it as a surprise?




Surprise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Cat must be a DC fan.




Well not my cat. We never let her out of the house.

The neighbors cat likes to dig up clumps of dead grass/loose earth, use the hole as a latrine, then covers the hole.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I have the complete series in TPB form and many of the books individually.
> 
> 
> Which storyline was your favorite?   I have always liked the 10,000 cats dreaming story.    I look at my cat I just KNOW its true.




Heh heh.  I have the complete series in tpb also.

I found myself enjoying the story about Hob Gadling.  I thought it was kind of funny how he became immortal and how even at the end of the series when given the choice of dying he choose not to since his "GF would kill him if he did..."

Also I liked the story about Emporer Norton III of San Fransisco.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I don't mind. My monthly spending money should jump from $150 to $200-$225 starting next year.
> 
> #18 from which comic series?




Neil Gaiman's Sandman.   Excellent series.


The general Sandman series is about the Endless (think of him as a god-figure) of dreams whom was captured and held captive for years but escapes.  In this time, his artifacts and "realm" have been lost so he searches for them to regain his power.  Some very disturbing characters have his artifacts (Dr. Destiny and the Diner is scary).

After this storyarc is done he retells tales / dreams and how important they are.

Among these-  Cats.

Wiki the Sandman series and it may be listed.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Well not my cat. We never let her out of the house.
> 
> The neighbors cat likes to dig up clumps of dead grass/loose earth, use the hole as a latrine, then covers the hole.




Cats are extremely tidy.   I could learn much from them.



Secrets of life-

nap in the sun whenever possible
curl up on warm laps
play
be tidy with certain crap
when all else fails-  act cute and purrr


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh.  I have the complete series in tpb also.
> 
> I found myself enjoying the story about Hob Gadling.  I thought it was kind of funny how he became immortal and how even at the end of the series when given the choice of dying he choose not to since his GF would kill him if he did.




Time to reread the series.

Some of Hellblazer was good also.  I really enjoyed Dangerous Habits.  They borrowed greatly from it in the movie.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Also I liked the story about Emporer Norton III of San Fransisco.




I really need to reread it.  I have forgotten that one.


I want to reread Watchmen also before the movie arrives.   Not much time left.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> be tidy with certain crap




My cat has me trained. 

She never poops in her litter box. She goes on the newspaper outside the litter box. After she goes, I have to take it outside to the garbage bin.


----------



## megamania

Sigh.... getting late and I have to work tomorrow.   Later folks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Time to reread the series.
> 
> Some of Hellblazer was good also.  I really enjoyed Dangerous Habits.  They borrowed greatly from it in the movie.




Hellblazer? Movie?

Is it available on dvd. I have this thing about collecting hero/superhero flicks. I even have the entire Darkman trilogy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Sigh.... getting late and I have to work tomorrow.   Later folks.




Later mega. I should probably be getting sme work done on my campaign setting anyway. Good chatting with you.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> My cat has me trained.
> 
> She never poops in her litter box. She goes on the newspaper outside the litter box. After she goes, I have to take it outside to the garbage bin.




Cats will do that (train their personal servants)

Until recently, the cats were being fed extra as Tammy would feed them before going to bed then I would feed them once home from work.  Recently we compared notes.  The poor things.... you would think we never fed them by the way they carry on.


I am worried about Tigger however.   I suspect he has cancer of some sort.  KC is alright.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> The poor things.... you would think we never fed them by the way they carry on.



Fruity is the same way. We probably gets a little too much food too. She is a constant beggar. Lately she taken to perching on my pillows and watch me eat my sammiches while I'm at the computer.



megamania said:


> I am worried about Tigger however.   I suspect he has cancer of some sort.  KC is alright.



 Sorry to hear that. I'll pray for him.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Hellblazer? Movie?
> 
> Is it available on dvd. I have this thing about collecting hero/superhero flicks. I even have the entire Darkman trilogy.




Constaine



aka John Constaine


The movie was okay.   However now I see keneau and I still think of his Bill & Ted adventures but while Matrix fighting.   I am so weird.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Fruity is the same way. We probably gets a little too much food too. She is a constant beggar. Lately she taken to perching on my pillows and watch me eat my sammiches while I'm at the computer.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I'll pray for him.




Thankyou.  

He had what we thought were sores from fighting with the farmer's cat but I noticed today the sores are not bloody.   Just light rosey pink and protruding from the body along the neck and back.   Scares me a bit.  He is only 9 years old.  His brother, Popcorn, died early on by means of a car.

KC (aka Crazy Cat, aka Casey aka Damed *&^#ing Cat) seems fine however.  He has recently discovered radiators and likes to sleep in the kitcken lying directly up against them.  Sometime soon I'll get him a small bed/blanket to be on when roasting his backside.



yeah.... I'm a cat person.

Wife loves the dog.   I like the cats.

The kids love all of them plus the Ginea Pig and the fish while we had them.


----------



## megamania

Have a good nite everyone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think I'm done with the initial OOC post for the super hero game....    I can't think of anything more I have to say in it besides setting basics some house rules and the initial teaser...  anyhoo..  I'm going to get some grub.  I may post the bugger when i get back (assuming nothing else comes to mind).



Night mega.


----------



## megamania

I'm back.   Picking up all of the heroclix I and the three kids used or at least pulled out of the boxes.   So so so many to put back according to set and set #.


----------



## Relique du Madde

* drive by hiving*


----------



## megamania

Just back from work and sitting down with a bagel w/ Cream cheese.  Enjoying it waaaaay too much.  I sense a second one coming...or at least disappearing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I never really got the bagel thing.


----------



## megamania

lightly toasted so its crunchy on the outside and chewy on the inside....  emmmm.... if only the store had onion or garlic bagels vs the cinnimon one I'll eating (have eaten x2  )


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.  Im amazed that Galeros or Demongirl hasn't appeared yet after all, they tend to appear after mentioning that there is food in the hive.



3....
2....
1....


*Looks out the Hive's door slot*  Hmm... I think they are asleep.


----------



## megamania

They'll make up for it soon enough.


----------



## megamania

After our talk about Sandman I tried to locate my books.  Have not yet.  I really need to finish the hobby room.  So close yet so far away.


I have discovered I do not have enough shelves for everything.  I have the option to create a 10x10 "library" room but the wife rolls her eyes everytime I mention it.

She proberly figures it will be for gaming stuff only.

If I do it I would put in the more family type of books-

History, travel, psychology, education and world books along with my many boxes of National Geographic.   I started to collect those for images to draw in comicbooks if ever in other countries.   Now with the internet its hardly required.

Its hard to imagine life without the net (and I'm on modem still).


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> After our talk about Sandman I tried to locate my books.  Have not yet.  I really need to finish the hobby room.  So close yet so far away.
> 
> I have discovered I do not have enough shelves for everything.  I have the option to create a 10x10 "library" room but the wife rolls her eyes everytime I mention it.
> SNIP
> 
> Its hard to imagine life without the net (and I'm on modem still).




That would be kind of cool, especially if you had enough books to make it wall to wall books.


----------



## Blackrat

Rat.
Hive.
Monday.
Bad.
Coffee.
Good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Rat.
> Hive.
> Monday.
> Bad.
> Coffee.
> Good.




[ame=http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk-J4aHH9Sk]YouTube - Prairie Dog Surprise[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

*strange whistling and jingling noises*

No...


----------



## Relique du Madde

So how's the frozen north?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So how's the frozen north?




Not very frozen...

Which is good in my mind. I don't like it when it gets cold. We're just around freezing point at the moment. Have been so for the past week.

Then again I don't like it when it gets too hot in the summer either...

We finns are strange people. If the outside temperature is above freezing we complain about the heat, but if sauna is less than searing hot we complain it being cold


----------



## Relique du Madde

Over here they been saying we were going to have a storm..  It has yet to happen, and now thet are claiming we will have a 75% chance of rain all this week. (Which will suck since if it rains 18th it will end up raining on the 10 year aniversary of when I totaled my first car.... which happened in a bad storm.)


----------



## Blackrat

You crashed it! I've never crashed a car. I have gotten few scrathes on each one I've had but never really chrashed. One I reversed to a ditch  But the speed wasn't too great so it didn't get any damage. Had to get someone to tow it up though.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well it was raining hard...  and rain is the nemesis of all Californians.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

D'ja ever notice how many serial killers get caught because of bad driving?

I mean, if they drove less, they'd get caught less, and continue to roam free.

I swear, its like Kennedys and airplanes...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> D'ja ever notice how many serial killers get caught because of bad driving?
> 
> I mean, if they drove less, they'd get caught less, and continue to roam free.




That reminds me of a story...

Many years ago (in the 80s I believe), there was a serial arsonist in California.  The guy always lit fires using a a bottle of lighter fluid wrapped in duct taped roll of toilet paper.  He always started fires once a year going up an down the state.

With the help of a fire marshal the police discovered who he was and arrested him after several years of investigation.   You see the way they caught him is because the fire marshal attended a certain fire fighter's conference and realized that the fires were set in the days leading up to the conference and a few days after the conference.  On top of that, the fires were always on a route from San Diego county to wherever the conference was held.   They checked the records as discovered that only one person in San Diego attended each of those conferences....  Another fire marshal.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I actually got some of the details wrong..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I actually got some of the details wrong..




Isn't there like a dozen movies that have been "inspired" by this guy.

I love watching firemen movies with my dad since he's always grumbling and complaining about all the little details that they get wrong .

He's finnish equivalent to a Fire Marshal himself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damn wireless crashed. 

Otherwise I'd have been here 2 hours and 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Speaking of Fire Marshals...

I need to find an old In Living Color skit- not a Fire Marshal Bill one, but rather one of the ones with the Wayans family acting like Jamaicans, with Keenan as the father.  Each skit revolves around the premise that Jamaicans are hard workers...to the extreme.  Anyone with only 2 jobs gets called a "lazy bum" and is compared to the rest of the family, each of whom have 5 to 10+ jobs each.

I ask because my Mom quoted that skit at someone unfamiliar with it who happens to be an extremely hard worker...and the other person may actually be insulted.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dannyalcatraz said:


> D'ja ever notice how many serial killers get caught because of bad driving?
> 
> I mean, if they drove less, they'd get caught less, and continue to roam free.
> 
> I swear, its like Kennedys and airplanes...




Bad driving isn't the only way.

I remember there was a case of a truck driver that raped some women. Using the data from the German toll collect for commercial transport vehicles (trucks and stuff  ), they eventually found enough data to find a suspect. 

Of course, this is also a problematic aspect of the entire thing. While generally, if data is used to solve a crime, we look mostly positive on it, but we have to keep in mind that this data is basically private information on you that the government executive is now using for other purposes other then its original one. Theoretically, nothing could stop the system from collecting data on every driver on the German Autobahn (or at least every car/license number, which of course can be linked back to a limited amount of people, primiarly the car holder)


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Theoretically, nothing could stop the system from collecting data on every driver on the German Autobahn (or at least every car/license number, which of course can be linked back to a limited amount of people, primiarly the car holder)




Not to mention the possible mistakes. There was some "road user survey" thingy a few months back where they had taken the licence numbers from cars on a certain road and asked about the driving experience or something. Anyways, I got this survey and basically it said that my car with licence ***-*** (which was correctly my plate) had been spotted at the road in question at 9:30 am at (some date)... The only problem: I know exactly where my car was that time and it sure as hell wasn't on that road. It was on a parking lot at my workplace, right below my window.

I considered sending an angry letter demanding to know who was driving my car and why, or some reprimend for these blatant lies that I'd have been driving there...


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone happen to have outlines for a map of generally "roundish" island?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> I actually got some of the details wrong..




Hey all and Morning, Hive!

Relique, have you got a link to that M&M game you were talking about? I think I've missed it.

We put our Xmas decorations up last night, huzzah!


----------



## Ginnel

*dances around the hive singing Age of Aquarius with some hot hippy chicks*


----------



## hafrogman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I swear, its like Kennedys and airplanes...



I guess. . . really. . . I should have just let this one go.  Because my response is in really, really poor taste.  But I couldn't resist.

Keenedys and airplanes?  That gives me an idea!


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> *dances around the hive singing Age of Aquarius with some hot hippy chicks*



Give me a head with hair.
Long beautiful hair.
Streaming strands of gleaming flaxen waxen.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Anyone happen to have outlines for a map of generally "roundish" island?









Well. . . it's coastline isn't very smooth, so I don't know if that counts as round.  Got some lovely fjords, though.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Well. . . it's coastline isn't very smooth, so I don't know if that counts as round.  Got some lovely fjords, though.




Actually, if I cut the NW part off, it is quite good. Thanks froggy


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Actually, if I cut the NW part off, it is quite good. Thanks froggy



Glad to be of service.


----------



## hafrogman

*sigh*  I seem to keep posting my best (worst) jokes at the very end of a page, and then I end up being responsible for making the post that bumps us over to the next page. . . thereby banishing my own hard work to languish in ignominy and die the irrelevant death of old Hive pages.

Oh well, it's probably better for humanity that way.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, it's perfect. Now to start filling it up


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm I've always read every post since I've joined  How else would I make a totally irrelevent comment about something which has been talked about 5 pages ago.

I'm quite glad purely for selfish reasons that The Hive doesn't go any faster it means I can keep up


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it's perfect. Now to start filling it up



Ahah, a clever flip to fool those who might otherwise recognize Iceland. . . unless of course they're sitting on the other side of the table.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

hafrogman said:


> I guess. . . really. . . I should have just let this one go.  Because my response is in really, really poor taste.  But I couldn't resist.
> 
> Keenedys and airplanes?  That gives me an idea!




The Gnoll should be "gassy."


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Hmm I've always read every post since I've joined



Wow.

I mean, really.  Wow.

That's a lot of reading.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Ahah, a clever flip to fool those who might otherwise recognize Iceland. . . unless of course they're sitting on the other side of the table.




Well, after I'm done with it, it's unrecognicable anyways. This was just the start .


----------



## hafrogman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The Gnoll should be "gassy."



Now that would just be tasteless.  Assassination jokes are one thing, but fart humor?   

[sblock=Assassination joke]







			
				Mike Birbiglia said:
			
		

> So I come to D.C. a lot, and whenever I do I stay at the Lincoln Inn, just up the road there.  And each keychain has a different Lincoln quote on it.  But this time, I noticed that my keychain said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you are, be a good one.
> - Abraham Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, "really?".  Does he really just get credit for that?  Just general bits of wisdom and common sayings?  Pretty soon it'll be
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.
> -Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice weather we're having.
> -Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we already bought the tickets.
> -Abraham Lincoln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> No?
> Too soon?
> Too soon.
Click to expand...


[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Hmm I've always read every post since I've joined  How else would I make a totally irrelevent comment about something which has been talked about 5 pages ago.
> 
> I'm quite glad purely for selfish reasons that The Hive doesn't go any faster it means I can keep up




That goes for me, too.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Well, after I'm done with it, it's unrecognicable anyways. This was just the start .



Fair enough.  I bow to your superior map manipulation skills.  When you're done with Iceland, its own mother won't recognize it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, after I'm done with it, it's unrecognicable anyways. This was just the start .




Be sure to post the finished work. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Not to mention the possible mistakes. There was some "road user survey" thingy a few months back where they had taken the licence numbers from cars on a certain road and asked about the driving experience or something. Anyways, I got this survey and basically it said that my car with licence ***-*** (which was correctly my plate) had been spotted at the road in question at 9:30 am at (some date)... The only problem: I know exactly where my car was that time and it sure as hell wasn't on that road. It was on a parking lot at my workplace, right below my window.
> 
> I considered sending an angry letter demanding to know who was driving my car and why, or some reprimend for these blatant lies that I'd have been driving there...




I suspect the system in Germany is a little more reliable in its license plate identification, but then I am not a "customer" of toll collect.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Fair enough.  I bow to your superior map manipulation skills.  When you're done with Iceland, its own mother won't recognize it.




And she'll cry into her drink for the loss of her child.

*blink*

Sorry, not quite sure where that came from.

Hey, look! Bunnies!


----------



## megamania

I remember my very first map making.

4th grade.

We were learning how colors represent geographical conditions / environments.   So what the teacher had us do was put a bit of brown paint, yellow paint, green paint etc.... on a paper then carefully fold it.

This created our "island" map that we needed to then fill in with cities and names of mountains etc....


Sadly, it was at the hieght of my "I love Hulk" days.   There was Hulkville, Hulktown, Hulkcity, Hulkington, Hulk this and that.   I have gotten much better and more creative since.  

Wolverine town, Wolverinecity....


----------



## Angel Tarragon




----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> So how's the frozen north?




Northeast?   Muddy.

Buried my car in my drive way this past weekend.  I had to be towed out.  I got a few dozen wood planks and built a platform wihich I now park my mud covered car on.  Oh the best-  the mud on it has frozen and to remove it requires water which will freeze so I may have that mud on it until April.... you know...Mud Season.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


>




If you take an oriental man and spin him around quickly a few times does he become disoriented?


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> That would be kind of cool, especially if you had enough books to make it wall to wall books.




Sadly.... I do.

My parents brought me up to love books.

My mother the books you learn from (history and paranormal) and my father (nature and the kind of books one has to be 18+ to buy)


----------



## megamania

I got a phone call from the school earlier today.  The wife and I need to have a sit down with Tim.  Today his class was going to the Elderly homes in the area to share food and sing carols.

He decided not to tell us and hide the permission slip.  When the teacher asked him for it he made it clear he didn't want to go.


Its going to be a long few weeks before X-mas at this rate with him.


----------



## megamania

On the lighter side....


I finally got my DnD animated series from the 80's.  I've only gotten to see the first disk and a few episodes on the second but many revelations have come to me.....

1)  Shackled City imagery came from "Servant of Evil"

2)  Marvel Comics owned the right to the DnD series?!?

3)  Just how much the game has changed from 1st edition to 3.5 edition as for creature appearance and use.

4) Warduke should have gotten more exposure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> My parents brought me up to love books.




Ditto. I just don't have the space 'em. I do not desire to spend money on books that I'm only going to read a couple of times. 

This is why I want a [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FI73MA/ref=amb_link_7808822_2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0933WEFWGYFDVTK1ZNXR&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=464711251&pf_rd_i=507846]Kindle[/ame] so badly. Of course I'm not going to be buying one until the second generation kindle becomes available.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> He decided not to tell us and hide the permission slip.  When the teacher asked him for it he made it clear he didn't want to go.




Does he have a good reason? Or is it one of those 'just because' kid'-isms?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Give me a head with hair.
> Long beautiful hair.
> Streaming strands of gleaming flaxen waxen.




My wife has long hair.

Mmmmmmmmmm, strokey.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> On the lighter side....
> 
> 
> I finally got my DnD animated series from the 80's.  I've only gotten to see the first disk and a few episodes on the second but many revelations have come to me.....
> 
> 1)  Shackled City imagery came from "Servant of Evil"
> 
> 2)  Marvel Comics owned the right to the DnD series?!?
> 
> 3)  Just how much the game has changed from 1st edition to 3.5 edition as for creature appearance and use.
> 
> 4) Warduke should have gotten more exposure.




I had a teacher at school that bore a startling resemblence Dungeon Master. Whenever I saw him in the corridor I'd start humming the theme tune under my breath...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> My wife has long hair.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm, strokey.




You gotta be careful with this stuff. Taken in the wrong context it'll raise a few eyebrows.


----------



## Ginnel

We should have a Hive "buy your other half a bunch of flowers day" just don't tell her a cartoon cat on the internet told you to do it 

Meanwhile I will open up a bottle of red wine to console myself, feel free to join in Mustrum


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> We should have a Hive "buy your other half a bunch of flowers day" just don't tell her a cartoon cat on the internet told you to do it
> 
> Meanwhile I will open up a bottle of red wine to console myself feel free to join in Mustrum



I don't have another half.  
Or a bottle of wine with which to console my lonliness.  
Not that I drink anyways, so it wouldn't help.  

*goes to cry in the corner*


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> You gotta be careful with this stuff. Taken in the wrong context it'll raise a few eyebrows.



which would be inconsiderate if that is where her long hair is

http://wsdhgt.grinhost.net/monk.jpg

http://pics.livejournal.com/no1jas/pic/0000h50k/s320x240

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2333/1494105125_1cc3ac14e6.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> We should have a Hive "buy your other half a bunch of flowers day" just don't tell her a cartoon cat on the internet told you to do it
> 
> Meanwhile I will open up a bottle of red wine to console myself, feel free to join in Mustrum




Wait, other half?!  On the net (EnWorld) or do you mean our real-life sweethearts?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> I don't have another half.
> Or a bottle of wine with which to console my lonliness.
> Not that I drink anyways, so it wouldn't help.
> 
> *goes to cry in the corner*




*pours a glass of rum for the froggy*

*consoles the frog and hands him glass of rum*



This one's for you Hafrogman. I'm praying for your happiness this season.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Sadly, it was at the hieght of my "I love Hulk" days.   There was Hulkville, Hulktown, Hulkcity, Hulkington, Hulk this and that.



I went to Hulkington once.  But I had a really horrible time there, the plane flight in was particularly bad, and left me feeling angry the whole time.  Then, despite all the good parts of the city, I didn't like it when I was angry.

. . . no, wait.  There's something not quite right there. . .


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Wait, other half?!  On the net (EnWorld) or do you mean our real-life sweethearts?




Other half as in boyfriend or girlfriend or husband or wife


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Does he have a good reason? Or is it one of those 'just because' kid'-isms?




Knowing Tim.... its all attitude.  It bothers me a lot.  I can't help its because of two things.  The issues between Tammy and I a few years ago and the fact I'm never home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> I went to Hulkington once.  But I had a really horrible time there, the plane flight in was particularly bad, and left me feeling angry the whole time.  Then, despite all the good parts of the city, I didn't like it when I was angry.
> 
> . . . no, wait.  There's something not quite right there. . .




Frog smash?


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> I had a teacher at school that bore a startling resemblence Dungeon Master. Whenever I saw him in the corridor I'd start humming the theme tune under my breath...




heeheeheee......


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> You gotta be careful with this stuff. Taken in the wrong context it'll raise a few eyebrows.




LOL So true.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> *pours a glass of rum for the froggy*



You're going to have to drink that one for me, Rev.  I still don't drink.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Knowing Tim.... its all attitude.  It bothers me a lot.  I can't help its because of two things.  The issues between Tammy and I a few years ago and the fact I'm never home.



Hmm....just curious; how often do you tell your kids you love them?

Please don't take this out of context mega. I know that as a kid if my parents had told me they love me more often I might not have done some questionable things later in life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> You're going to have to drink that one for me, Rev.  I still don't drink.




Sorry, I forgot. 

How about a nice warm glass of milk?


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> I don't have another half.
> Or a bottle of wine with which to console my lonliness.
> Not that I drink anyways, so it wouldn't help.
> 
> *goes to cry in the corner*




No need to cry.   We're here.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Frog smash?




Frog squash?

http://www.valkyriestudio.net/cc/trigger/info/techs/frog/08-frogsquash.gif

I love little froggies 

The discworld MUD had a big thing for them


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Other half as in boyfriend or girlfriend or husband or wife




Ah. Well I gave the fiancée flowers last weekend.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> which would be inconsiderate if that is where her long hair is
> 
> http://wsdhgt.grinhost.net/monk.jpg
> 
> http://pics.livejournal.com/no1jas/pic/0000h50k/s320x240
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2333/1494105125_1cc3ac14e6.jpg




just ate.

I think I will refraim from looking at those sites just now......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> The discworld MUD had a big thing for them




Something like froglocks or grippli?

I loves me some grippli. I'll be using them in Alsheria. They're gonna have their own makeshift kingdom.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> I went to Hulkington once.  But I had a really horrible time there, the plane flight in was particularly bad, and left me feeling angry the whole time.  Then, despite all the good parts of the city, I didn't like it when I was angry.
> 
> . . . no, wait.  There's something not quite right there. . .




And everything is color coded green and purple..... or grey and blue   or wait.... a new section... red and dark grey.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Hmm....just curious; how often do you tell your kids you love them?
> 
> Please don't take this out of context mega. I know that as a kid if my parents had told me they love me more often I might not have done some questionable things later in life.




regulkar family hugs and the such.  He has trouble expressing himself is all.   He has gotten better.   It used to be if he got mad or frustrated he would hide on the teachers and refuse to come out.  

Its hard to be a parent.


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> Something like froglocks or grippli?
> 
> I loves me some grippli. I'll be using them in Alsheria. They're gonna have their own makeshift kingdom.



Nah because thats not a big thing in Pratchetts universe, there was frog coloured wallpaper somewhere and frogs delivered the mail (also non pratchett but this was back in the 90's so I'll give them some leeway to get a post system into the game)

also Stacklady's Morphic Resonator turned your opponent into a frog, bloody hard spell to cast that too, but I did 

Also you could get a pet from but that only came from a creator (their term for DM/GM/Customer service guy) which I also got one of  and it went FROG at you in huge multicoloured ascci letters at you.
And there were random mentions of frog because one of the founders Pinkfish loved 'em.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Sorry, I forgot.
> 
> How about a nice warm glass of milk?




Just don't leave it unattended.  Galeros or Demongirl will drink everything in the Hive as well as eat the food.   Milk okay.  Drunken Hivers.... I changed my mind-  leave the bottle out.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> just ate.
> 
> I think I will refraim from looking at those sites just now......



They're not actually that bad.  More funny than "Guiness Book", really.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Ah. Well I gave the fiancée flowers last weekend.




I mean this in the best way-  Mandy is a lucky lady.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> just ate.
> 
> I think I will refraim from looking at those sites just now......



they're all grandma friendly, I just forgot how to include pictures in the post without linking  honest


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> And everything is color coded green and purple..... or grey and blue   or wait.... a new section... red and dark grey.



Ah, but the Red Hulk isn't really the Hulk, so he doesn't count.

You'll need a smaller island nearby to be Skaar, son of Hulk.  And one island with a pair of prominent mountain peaks /\/\ to be She-hulk.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> they're all grandma friendly, I just forgot how to include pictures in the post without linking  honest



Attachments.  Save them to your hard drive, then upload them to the post.

Then if you want, you can embed them into the post by refering the


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> which would be inconsiderate if that is where her long hair is
> 
> http://wsdhgt.grinhost.net/monk.jpg
> 
> http://pics.livejournal.com/no1jas/pic/0000h50k/s320x240
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2333/1494105125_1cc3ac14e6.jpg




I've decided for the sake of my own sanity not to look at any of those pictures.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Something like froglocks or grippli?
> 
> I loves me some grippli. I'll be using them in Alsheria. They're gonna have their own makeshift kingdom.




I still remember working on Jenner's World.   There was everything there somewhere.   Most of your Sci-Fi and Fantasy artists would have loved the setting.

Shallow seas.   During certain tides invaders could slush across the seas to attack neighbors but it was hard to maintain a base due to the tides would change again.

I had the dragon lands and the barbarian lands.  The barbarian lands were COMPLETELY magic dead zones.  They are in constant confliuct with the mages island complete with a ship graveyard.   However, what makes this graveyard unique was the mages had neutralized the anti-magic field and attacked with an armada of flying ships.  Then the field kicked back on and the plummeted on the edge of the island, some on land and others in the waters.  Barbarians avoid it so there is no telling what magical items can be found here to be retrieved and remove from the field to reactivate again.

Lordy I loved that world.   Many other ideas .... each bigger, better and more cinegraphic than the last.

Any interest Rev?


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Ah, but the Red Hulk isn't really the Hulk, so he doesn't count.
> 
> You'll need a smaller island nearby to be Skaar, son of Hulk.  And one island with a pair of prominent mountain peaks // to be She-hulk.




LOL  don't get me thinking about this one.  

oh look..... XXXXcountry.   South of the mountains.   Last I talk of this one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Any interest Rev?




In what? Playing, helping develop it or using the info for my own purposes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I mean this in the best way-  Mandy is a lucky lady.




Thanks Mega. She is definetely making this hard season easier for me to cope with.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Sorry, I forgot.
> 
> How about a nice warm glass of milk?




[Taz's Dad]"How about a nice cool glass of O.J?[/Taz's Dad]


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> In what? Playing, helping develop it or using the info for my own purposes?





I am aware of your homebrew that you are making.

Some of it will seem Eberronish (I still think Keith Baker hacked into my computer somehow) with the likes of Dragon Isle, Golemcity and Deadlands (Xen'drikish).


----------



## hafrogman

Tallarn said:


> [Taz's Dad]"How about a nice cool glass of O.J?[/Taz's Dad]



Wow.  Taz's father is quite articulate considering his son.



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> ARGLEBARGLEBARGLEBARGLE!!  *vrrrrrrreeeeee*


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> [Taz's Dad]"How about a nice cool glass of O.J?[/Taz's Dad]




LOL 

Last month the kids found one of my boxes of videos from the 90's.  They watched Mermaid (ack!) and then discovered I had some of Taz's shows taped somehow after that.  The kids enjoyed that more than the Tom Hanks movie.


"OmBlahhhhtasththth tah rathhhhh!   WHHHiiiirrrrrlllllllLLLLl  !  Taz Like!"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Wow.  Taz's father is quite articulate considering his son.




Did you never see the TV show? You should look it up - it was made by the same people that made Animaniacs, and had a very similar sense of humour.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Wow.  Taz's father is quite articulate considering his son.





and kewl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> I am aware of your homebrew that you are making.
> 
> Some of it will seem Eberronish (I still think Keith Baker hacked into my computer somehow) with the likes of Dragon Isle, Golemcity and Deadlands (Xen'drikish).




Yeah, I'd love to see what you have for it.


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:


> Did you never see the TV show? You should look it up - it was made by the same people that made Animaniacs, and had a very similar sense of humour.




I never thought about it but you're right.  Makes me want to watch them.  The kids found my PVC figures of the three of them.  They didn't seem too impressed by how I was describing the show.   Maybe if the money works out I'll have to get Wacko, Jacko and Dot in the house (I think that was their names...been like... 15 years )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Last month the kids found one of my boxes of videos from the 90's.  They watched Mermaid (ack!) and then discovered I had some of Taz's shows taped somehow after that.  The kids enjoyed that more than the Tom Hanks movie.




Splash?


----------



## hafrogman

Tallarn said:


> Did you never see the TV show? You should look it up - it was made by the same people that made Animaniacs, and had a very similar sense of humour.



Now that you mention it. . . it is bringing something to my mind.  I can hear his voice I think, but it's not something I specifically remember.  I'll have to go digging.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Found the Opening credits on YouTube!

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2PuKM-oZxLk]YouTube - Taz-mania intro[/ame]

Heheheheheh.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Yeah, I'd love to see what you have for it.




Much of this is shallow sea themed but....


The "island" of Moradin.  Imagine the world's largest volcano filled with heavy metals (iron & adamantine).  The mouth of the volcano was over 5 miles wide.  It cools then becomes exstict.  Now dwarves find it and begin to tunnel in it and creat a roughly round SOLID IRON island kingdom stronghold.  Below it under the water (miles below) are gems and secret passageways to other lands that they only know.

Halflings
Floating city.  Inspired by Waterworld.  They float over sunken ruins and dive for treasure and resources.  Then move on to the next one.  Generally friendly and open as they do a lot of trade with other island nations.

The Fog
Everyone avoids this area as there is a thick fog bank HUNDREDS of miles wide.  The water is much deeper.  Strange lights and flying crafts are seen coming and going.   Boogieman tales run rampant involving the people / creatures that live here.
This was my "Epic" level area.  Gateways to other dimensions are located here along with the Hall of Fallen Heroes.  A massive floating island with a permaneant gate to the water dimension.  So near the top is a palance surrounded but a float that branches out to other levels.  Each level is connected by this "water drainage" system until it finally "rains" below into the fog.  This makes the fog even more dangerous as the water is always choppy and there are waterfalls seemily crashing down from no where.

Mangroo Sea

Mangroo are a type of bush/tree that grows in florida.  The roots lift the tree out of the water creating mazes on the surface and dangerous mazes below water where aquatic creatures lurk.   This "sea" is again 100's of miles wide.  No one going in has ever left.  This was to be my high level area.

Everywhere under the sea were Sahguine cities.  Some good, Some not.  There was constant battles and most of the time no one ever knew about it.  There is a new king for the "good guys" that wants the surface world to help him.  This is creating trouble as many of his subjects don't want the surface involved.  The bad guys are spreading bad rumors about the surface and are also recruiting powerful forces from the surface.

Golem city

Warforged basically.  It was where everyone was a mage that built things (House Cannith) including their speciality- Golems.  And many were treated as family pets given limited intelligence.  These "pets" were handed down from generation to generation as an heirloom might.   Recently they have been created war-type golems but no one knows why or whom commishened the job.... or was it them themselves that are preparing for war.

Island of the dead-
Long ago it was where everyone buried their dead.  It was neutral place from a much more peaceful and unified time.  Now the island is full of hateful or at least distrusted undead that are trapped on the island.  However there many secrets on the island...including how to lift the restriction of their imprisonment.


any more?  These are from the top of my head.  I have notes that I began to unbury when cleaning the hobby room.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Splash?



Joe vs. The Volcano?


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Splash?




One of Tom Hanks earliest movies that starred Daryll Hannah as a Mermaid.  Basically a romantic comedy.  John Candy plays Tom's hedonistic brother.

Its okay.  Not one I would buy but I had taped it from HBO or something back in the 80's when my parent's had a satellite disk.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Joe vs. The Volcano?




Ouch!   no.  That was one of the worse movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> I never thought about it but you're right.  Makes me want to watch them.  The kids found my PVC figures of the three of them.  They didn't seem too impressed by how I was describing the show.   Maybe if the money works out I'll have to get Wacko, Jacko and Dot in the house (I think that was their names...been like... 15 years )




It's time for Animaniacs!
And we're zany to the max
So just sit back and relax
You'll laugh till you collapse
It's ANIMANIACS!

Come join the Warner Brothers
(And the Warner Sister, Dot)
Just for fun we run around
The Warner Movie lot
They lock us in the tower
Whenever we get caught
But we break loose
And then vamoose
And now you know the plot!

We're Animaniacs!
Dot is cute and Yak bores Yaks
Wacko packs away the snacks
While Bill Clinton plays the sax
We're Animaniacs!

With Pink and the Brain who want to rule the universe
Goodfeathers flock together, Slappy whacks 'em with her purse
Buttons chases Mindy, while Rita sings a verse
The writers flipped, we have no script, why bother to rehearse?

It's Animaniacs!
We're on pay-by-pay contracts!
So just sit back and relax
You'll laugh till you collapse
It's Animany
Totally insaney
Pinky and the Brainy!
AN-I-MANI-AAAAACS!

Those are the facts.

Did that from memory.


----------



## hafrogman

The halflings kind of remind me of the mariner from Waterworld.  Throw in a dash of the seagull from The Little Mermaid for flavor.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Be sure to post the finished work. I'd love to see it.




Well here's the next phase


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Ouch!   no.  That was one of the worse movies I have ever seen.



Really?  Huh.

You need to go watch 'Nothing But Trouble'.  Then you'll know what a TRULY bad movie looks like.  You'll also be scarred for life, but thems the breaks, kid.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> One of Tom Hanks earliest movies that starred Daryll Hannah as a Mermaid. Basically a romantic comedy. John Candy plays Tom's hedonistic brother.
> 
> Its okay. Not one I would buy but I had taped it from HBO or something back in the 80's when my parent's had a satellite disk.




If I'm not mistaken Daryll Hannah goes topless in that one, being a mermaid an' all


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> The "island" of Moradin.  Imagine the world's largest volcano filled with heavy metals (iron & adamantine).  The mouth of the volcano was over 5 miles wide.  It cools then becomes exstict.  Now dwarves find it and begin to tunnel in it and creat a roughly round SOLID IRON island kingdom stronghold.  Below it under the water (miles below) are gems and secret passageways to other lands that they only know.




Whoa! 



megamania said:


> Halflings
> 
> Floating city.  Inspired by Waterworld.  They float over sunken ruins and dive for treasure and resources.  Then move on to the next one.  Generally friendly and open as they do a lot of trade with other island nations.



Mongoose has a supplement that I own and really like caledd Stormhaven. Its basically a city buil on/over the sea atop massive pillars. I intend to have lots of these in Alsteir.



megamania said:


> Gollem city
> 
> Warforged basically.  It was where everyone was a mage that built things (House Cannith) including their speciality- Golems.  And many were treated as family pets given limited intelligence.  These "pets" were handed down from generation to generation as an heirloom might.   Recently they have been created war-type golems but no one knows why or whom commishened the job.... or was it them themselves that are preparing for war.



I've got this idea stuck in my head that is quite similar. Think stufeed animals manufactured like golems. Plush golems. Every kid would want one. Every parent loves the idea loves the idea of it, because a plush golem never needs to be feed and doesn't need to be kept up after.

Not sure how I'm gonna stat that out.



megamania said:


> any more?  These are from the top of my head.  I have notes that I began to unbury when cleaning the hobby room.




If you have any more like the one I've quoted, I'd love to see 'em.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> If I'm not mistaken Daryll Hannah goes topless in that one, being a mermaid an' all



Well, there's topless. . . as in not wearing a top.  And then there's topless as in you can actually see anything of value.

If I remember correctly, the movie was rated 'G'.  One guess as to which type of topless.  *sigh*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well here's the next phase




Lookin' good. What program are you using?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Lookin' good. What program are you using?




MS Paint & GIMP. GIMP has some pretty interesting features now that I've taken time to familiarize myself with it.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well here's the next phase




Bascillus Icelandus?

Hmm will it have a set of mountains which are either a volcano or shaped like something or maybe both?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Really?  Huh.
> 
> You need to go watch 'Nothing But Trouble'.  Then you'll know what a TRULY bad movie looks like.  You'll also be scarred for life, but thems the breaks, kid.




I vote for "Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead" as the worst film I've ever seen.

I say seen - I turned it off after 20 minutes.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> If I'm not mistaken Daryll Hannah goes topless in that one, being a mermaid an' all




long thick hair = PG rating


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> If I'm not mistaken Daryll Hannah goes topless in that one, being a mermaid an' all




Yup, definetely Splash (1984).


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Bascillus Icelandus?
> 
> Hmm will it have a set of mountains which are either a volcano or shaped like something or maybe both?




No not really. The whole rise to the center tops at few hundred meters. I think the red area is something like 500m above sealevel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> I vote for "Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead" as the worst film I've ever seen.




Saw it in the theater with my mom, sister and best friend at the time. It was part of a double feature. I can't remember for the life of me what the other movie was.

All of us happened to love it.

It's become one of my Guilty Pleasures*TM*.


----------



## Dog Moon

The main thing I remember from Animaniacs is 'Wheel of morality turn turn turn, show us the lesson we must learn.'


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I vote for "Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead" as the worst film I've ever seen.
> 
> I say seen - I turned it off after 20 minutes.




Oh... I'll be sure to seek for some movies by finn director Aki Kaurismäki with english subtitles and send them to you. Until you've seen some of those, you don't know the meaning of "Bad Movie"...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Well here's the next phase



Hive-land.jpg, eh?

Will we be making a cameo in your next campaign, Blackrat?

The Bay of Frogs
The Feast of Galeros
The Cult of the Hive

. . . that last one could actually make a neat adventure.  Some cult discovers a gestalt ritual, and melds all their minds together, possibly along with some dark, otherworldly power.  You keep dealing with individual cultists, but it seems like the next one already knows everything about you, and is prepared.  You hack away at the members, but you might as well be trimming toenails.  How do you strike at the heart of the Hive?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive! Off to the Swordlands game.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Yup, definetely Splash (1984).




I don't remember seeing much of her except for maybe a butt shot when she first walks into NYC......   I have not seen this movie in about 20 years.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> The main thing I remember from Animaniacs is 'Wheel of morality turn turn turn, show us the lesson we must learn.'




I don't know why but I could never get into animaniacs. I tried many times to get into and like it. I gave up after the 15th try. The only animaniacs 'episode' I can stand to watch is the Christmas movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> MS Paint & GIMP. GIMP has some pretty interesting features now that I've taken time to familiarize myself with it.




How much is GIMP and where can I find it?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> The Bay of Frogs
> The Feast of Galeros
> The Cult of the Hive




These all actually sound like something that would fit the theme...

I'll let you in on what I'm actually doing once the map is more complete .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Goodnight, Hive! Off to the Swordlands game.




Later Tallarn. Have fun storming the Swordlands!


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Really?  Huh.
> 
> You need to go watch 'Nothing But Trouble'.  Then you'll know what a TRULY bad movie looks like.  You'll also be scarred for life, but thems the breaks, kid.




Most of the really bad movies I've watched I don't remember the titles (sanity check and passed).


However , there is Van Damme's Cyborg and Universal Soldier 2 (w/Goldberg) which I bought for 5 dollars and now wished I just that 5 dollars to charity instead.

Species II  and IV were really bad also.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> How much is GIMP and where can I find it?




You can get it for free  It's basically a freeware program aiming to be at least as good as Photoshop. Actually, I'm beginning to think it's better 

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Saw it in the theater with my mom, sister and best friend at the time. It was part of a double feature. I can't remember for the life of me what the other movie was.
> 
> All of us happened to love it.
> 
> It's become one of my Guilty Pleasures*TM*.



Yeah, it's not a great movie by any stretch of the imagination.  But if it's the worst movie Tallarn has ever seen . . . he's not watching the right movies.  Or, well actually, he IS watching the right movies.  But you know what I mean.

I'd take your challenge though, Blackrat.  No comercially released movies can be as bad as Nothing But Trouble.  Because it's very tactic is to use your own hope to crush your very soul.  Chevy Chase?  John Candy?  Dan Akroyd?  It should be the greatest movie ever.  But it isn't.  Oh it isn't.

. . . The horror.
The horror.

...

Rivets.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Hive-land.jpg, eh?
> 
> Will we be making a cameo in your next campaign, Blackrat?
> 
> The Bay of Frogs
> The Feast of Galeros
> The Cult of the Hive




Feast of Galeros huh? 

How about The Demongirl's Harem?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> The main thing I remember from Animaniacs is 'Wheel of morality turn turn turn, show us the lesson we must learn.'




There were a lot of songs and rhymics (correct term? comedic rhymes with a lesson given).

Its part of what made it great.   It made you feel good and often you found yourself humming to the songs as the show went on.  I really need to look it up.  The wife will kill me.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Later Tallarn. Have fun storming the Swordlands!



Heh.  So I joined a gaming group recently, getting back into the D&D groove.  And our warlock had her cell phone out on the table.  Every time she got a text?

"INCONCEIVABLE!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> However , there is Van Damme's Cyborg and Universal Soldier 2 (w/Goldberg) which I bought for 5 dollars and now wished I just that 5 dollars to charity instead.
> 
> Species II  and IV were really bad also.




As per UniSol and Species I am of the opinion that Ther Can Only Be OneTM.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I'd take your challenge though, Blackrat.  No comercially released movies can be as bad as Nothing But Trouble.




Calamari Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's a very short article but it's all you need to know of the movie... A bunch of friends try to travel a 10km distance through a city and only one of them gets where they were going...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You can get it for free  It's basically a freeware program aiming to be at least as good as Photoshop. Actually, I'm beginning to think it's better
> 
> GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program




Many thanks. Definitely going to have to check that out.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> These all actually sound like something that would fit the theme...
> 
> I'll let you in on what I'm actually doing once the map is more complete .



I'm absolutely quivering with antici. . .


----------



## megamania

off topic of the current off topic.....   my cat is snoring.  It is so funny that it is cute.   Game on.




All this talk of my Jenner's World is making me want to do something with it again.  Maybe that can be my cartoon / comicstrip I still want to do with hopes of my high speed internet coming in the spring to post daily.


hhhhmmmmm......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Heh.  So I joined a gaming group recently, getting back into the D&D groove.  And our warlock had her cell phone out on the table.  Every time she got a text?
> 
> "INCONCEIVABLE!"




 Messed up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> I'm absolutely quivering with antici. . .










pation.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Calamari Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's a very short article but it's all you need to know of the movie... A bunch of friends try to travel a 10km distance through a city and only one of them gets where they were going...



Nothing But Trouble.

Yours seems harmless enough.  I guess the terror comes after the plot description.  But unless it contains a pair of obese, adult sized, diaper wearing twins. . . it still really can't compare.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> pation.



You're supposed to wait for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Nothing But Trouble.
> 
> Yours seems harmless enough.  I guess the terror comes after the plot description.  But unless it contains a pair of obese, adult sized, diaper wearing twins. . . it still really can't compare.




Prsonally the one movie I can't stand more than any other is I Love Trouble (1994).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> You're supposed to wait for it.




I did. I waited for two posts before adding it.


----------



## megamania

I remember the origins of the world and its gods also....


An adventuring party of 25+ level came across a powerful artifact.  A world builder.  After discussing it ammongst themselves they decided to activate it.  Jenner, the mage of the group meditated and thought about his "world".  What did he want it to be like.

Unknown to him, their adversaries of equal power and level also learned of this and while he meditated also messed with the artifact.

As such, both parties became the world's gods and their rivarly continued but on a godly level.   Instead of peace with adventure it became a world of conflict with adventure coming later.

and that folks is "genesis" of Jenner's World.

I also remembered more about the "Fog" area.  It had a link to Rifts that I was hoping to make into 2e.  Now of course it would be 3.5e.   This explained much of the strangeness and uniqueness of the "aliens" to Jenner's world.

So rich in ideas.  I wish I had known about the "Create a Campaign World" when it was being done.  I still think Eberron is better but I'm curious if it would have been well recieved just the same.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Prsonally the one movie I can't stand more than any other is I Love Trouble (1994).



Interesting.  I'd suggest a Trouble Movie conspiracy, but Big Trouble happens to be a fantastic movie.  And I've heard good things about Big Trouble in Little China (no relation) as well.


----------



## megamania

Alas.... it is time for me to go also.  I am susposed to wrap gifts today before going to the factory.

Later.  Be good but have fun at it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> And I've heard good things about Big Trouble in Little China (no relation) as well.




I saw it on my birthday many years ago while spending a couple days at my best friend's apartment. Absolutely loved it.

 I still can't remember the scene with the 'beholder' though.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Jenner, the mage of the group meditated and thought about his "world".  What did he want it to be like.



"The form of the destroyer has been chosen!"
"What?  No, no, no.  I didn't think of anything.  Did YOU think of anything?  Did you?"
". . ."
"Ray?"
"Sorry. . . it just kind of popped in there."
"WHAT 'just kind of popped in there?'"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Alas.... it is time for me to go also.  I am susposed to wrap gifts today before going to the factory.
> 
> Later.  Be good but have fun at it.




Later mega. It was nice having you around.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I saw it on my birthday many years ago while spending a couple days at my best friend's apartment. Absolutely loved it.
> 
> I still can't remember the scene with the 'beholder' though.




In the sewer.  It spys on them.  Jack shots it.    Later it is seen again licking the wound and staring with hatred at him.



One of my earliest favorites.  I am happy to say I found it on DVD this past summer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> "The form of the destroyer has been chosen!"
> "What?  No, no, no.  I didn't think of anything.  Did YOU think of anything?  Did you?"
> ". . ."
> "Ray?"
> "Sorry. . . it just kind of popped in there."
> "WHAT 'just kind of popped in there?'"










Nobody steps on a church in my town!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Nobody steps on a church in my town!



That's a pretty awesome picture.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> In the sewer.  It spys on them.  Jack shots it.    Later it is seen again licking the wound and staring with hatred at him.




Hmm....still not remembering it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn you guys been buisy since I went to sleep...  

Oi... I hate the rain.  It's raining hard and they are now saying it will rain until Wednesday night.  Right now my street is completely flooded


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay, gotta go finish vacuuming the saltea tile. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Dog Moon

I like rain.  I'd rather have the rain than the snow.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> I like rain.  I'd rather have the rain than the snow.



Those are your choices?  Pfft, no wonder my parents come here for Christmas.  Excuse me while I go put on some shorts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I posted the OOC thread for 
Salton City Needs Heroes! aka the Hive inappropriate humor pulp super heroes game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Those are your choices?  Pfft, no wonder my parents come here for Christmas.  Excuse me while I go put on some shorts.




Yeah but doesn't it get to like 40 degrees out there during the night?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah but doesn't it get to like 40 degrees out there during the night?




Eh, still warmer than here...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> "The form of the destroyer has been chosen!"
> "What?  No, no, no.  I didn't think of anything.  Did YOU think of anything?  Did you?"
> ". . ."
> "Ray?"
> "Sorry. . . it just kind of popped in there."
> "WHAT 'just kind of popped in there?'"




[sblock=XKCD to the reference!]



[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Eh, still warmer than here...



Exactly.  It can, at its coldest, drop below freezing for a night.  So you have to put out towels to protect your lush green plants that otherwise have absolutely no problems with the weather.

Decidious what?  

And really, I'm not wearing shorts, because I'm at work.  But during the heat of the day, I certainly could.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> And really, I'm not wearing shorts, *because I'm at work.*




Be careful: your fellow employees may not appreciate this.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Be careful: your fellow employees may not appreciate this.



How about on casual Friday?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> And really, *I'm not wearing shorts,* because I'm at work.




That's one hell of a casual Friday Monday...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Pervs.

Just because hafrog isn't wearing shorts doesn't mean he's at work in his underwear. Its obvious he's wearing long pants. 

 I mean, come on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> . Its obvious he's wearing long pants.




You sure?


----------



## hafrogman

. . . it's not very nice to go posting naked pictures of me on the internet without my permission, Relique.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*MmmMmmMmm*

Damn good coffee.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> . . . it's not very nice to go posting naked pictures of me on the internet without my permission, Relique.




Then you must have beef with a lot of people.  You are like the most photographed frog in existence.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Pervs.
> 
> Just because hafrog isn't wearing shorts doesn't mean he's at work in his underwear. Its obvious he's wearing long pants.
> 
> I mean, come on.



Yeah!  Not to mention, how come you automatically assume that my coworkers wouldn't appreciate it?  Maybe they're all nubile nymphets drooling over my hairy, pasty apendages.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Then you must have beef with a lot of people.  You are like the most photographed frog in existence.



Well, a lot of the pictures are from the 70's when I appeared on TV in the altogether, as it were.

I was young. . . I needed the money.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure?




Yeah, I'm sure. I think Slider Wade said it best when she said, and I quote...



Slider Wade said:


> I'll make an exception for Blackrat though; behind our avatars there's a human face.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Yeah!  Not to mention, how come you automatically assume that my coworkers wouldn't appreciate it?  Maybe they're all nubile nymphets drooling over my hairy, pasty apendages.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Yeah, I'm sure. I think Slider Wade said it best when she said, and I quote...




But I'm a Cylon...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Son of a ......   They are going to do a movie that is a REIMAGINING of the Crow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


>




Yeah, that's pretty much what I was thinking too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Except behind the Avatar of Hafrogman is a frog face.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> But I'm a Cylon...




I highly effing doubt it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Son of a ......   They are going to do a movie that is a REIMAGINING of the Crow.




I actually sort of liked the TV series, but none of the movies did much for me.  I don't know why I would like the series and not the movies.  Maybe its cause the series went into more depth or something.  No idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Except behind the Avatar of Hafrogman is a frog face.




He's a human masquerading as a frog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Son of a ......   They are going to do a movie that is a REIMAGINING of the Crow.




Who is going to be directing this drivel?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> He's a human masquerading as a frog.




Maybe he's a frog masquerading as a human masquerading as a dog.

I mean, you think I'm a human, but I'm really WOLF MAN!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I actually sort of liked the TV series, but none of the movies did much for me.  I don't know why I would like the series and not the movies.  Maybe its cause the series went into more depth or something.  No idea.




I only ever saw the original movie; nothing that ever came after it did I bother with.

I love the origianl movie and never wanted sully the imagery of it with whacked out sequels and a failed TV series.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Who is going to be directing this drivel?




Just as importantly, whose gonna be the main actor [or actress depending on just how far they're going with their 'reimagining']?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Maybe he's a frog masquerading as a human masquerading as a dog.
> 
> I mean, you think I'm a human, but I'm really WOLF MAN!




 Oh, brother.

And I'm really Arsene Lupin the 3rd.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Its obvious he's wearing long pants.
> 
> I mean, come on.




How do you know it isn't a kilt...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> How do you know it isn't a kilt...




Because no one in AZ wears kilts.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Because no one in AZ wears kilts.




Well, maybe Hafrogman is just masquerading as an Arizonian and he actually lives in a place where Kilts are commonly worn.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I highly effing doubt it.




Then I'm Batman Ironman.



Dog Moon said:


> I actually sort of liked the TV series, but none of the movies did much for me.  I don't know why I would like the series and not the movies.  Maybe its cause the series went into more depth or something.  No idea.




I don't remember much of the TV series except they decided to make "the Snake" as being the anti-crow, which was kind of stupid considering that Crows were supposed to be undead insane killers who killed for revenge.



Reveille said:


> Who is going to be directing this drivel?




Stephen Norrington is writing and directing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> Because no one in AZ wears kilts.




You've checked everyone? Even those immigrants from the British Isles...?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I don't remember much of the TV series except they decided to make "the Snake" as being the anti-crow, which was kind of stupid considering that Crows were supposed to be undead insane killers who killed for revenge..




I thought that was just the movie the series was based off of.  Thought the snake bit disappeared after the one snake dude was killed.  Been a while though.

Odd now that I think about it.  Didn't think Crow did well enough for them to think that a new one would do well now.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure?




[sblock=Der Frosch mit der Maske]

This reminds me of a great German comedy/parody... "Der Wixxer"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UO08MUnmcg&feature=related]YouTube - Der Wixxer - Kermit der Frosch mit Günther Jauch[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPyQSVDliaA&feature=related]YouTube - Noch ein Ausschnitt aus "Der Wixxer"[/ame]

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Odd now that I think about it.  Didn't think Crow did well enough for them to think that a new one would do well now.




You would think, but that never kept them from writing new books or creating new graphic novels.  It think they figure that since slasher films are doing decent in the box office they might get away with doing an ultra violent Slasher Film version of the crow.

What makes things worse is that they essentially have the same plotline.

Person A and Lover/Family get's raped and killed (or both).
Person A gets resurrected by a Crow.
(They go ape $$$$ crazy and) kill the bad guys.
They then die.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> You've checked everyone? Even those immigrants from the British Isles...?



I WAS born in Scotland. . . that could explain it.  As a matter of fact, I did wear a kilt once.  But not today.  Far too drafty.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I WAS born in Scotland. . . that could explain it.  As a matter of fact, I did wear a kilt once.  But not today.  Far too drafty.




What do you mean... Draft is good. Won't get all sweaty. What with kilts being wool, they are quite hot on summer...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man...  Brubaker officially ruined the X-men....  Nightcrawler is leaving the series because he is not worthless as a character .  As much has I like Pixie...  she now needs to die!   It's one thing to make her into the next Kitty Pryde / Jubilee but at the expense of taking Nightcrawler's niche away from him!?!?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> What do you mean... Draft is good. Won't get all sweaty. What with kilts being wool, they are quite hot on summer...



I mean. . . well, you know what a Scotsman wears below his kilt. . .

socks.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> What do you mean... Draft is good. Won't get all sweaty. What with kilts being wool, they are quite hot on summer...



How's the map coming?  You still keeping secrets?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I WAS born in Scotland. . . that could explain it.  As a matter of fact, I did wear a kilt once.  But not today.  Far too drafty.




I know. I don't forget stuff like this. I have a mind like a steel trap.

One of these days it's gonna eat my face...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I have a mind like a steel trap.



Rusted shut and illegal in many places?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Rusted shut and illegal in many places?




I keep the mechanisms appropriately greased...but given that I am the creator of Chipper Shredders for a Better Tomorrow, the latter is likely spot on.


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Then I'm Batman Ironman.




If thats the case, would mind letting me have a million dollars?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Well, maybe Hafrogman is just masquerading as an Arizonian and he actually lives in a place where Kilts are commonly worn.




The only problem with that theory is that Mycanid can confirm that Haforgman lives in AZ.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> You've checked everyone? Even those immigrants from the British Isles...?




I meant 'outdoors' and 'at work' like. Unless of course there is some kind of festival going on where it is okay to where a kilt. I think I remember one such parade.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> The only problem with that theory is that Mycanid can confirm that Haforgman lives in AZ.



Nope, we never met when he came through town.

I have met precisely zero Hivers in real life.  For all you know I'm a 13 year old girl, in juvie for armed assault, living in Kansas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> What do you mean... Draft is good. Won't get all sweaty. What with kilts being wool, they are quite hot on summer...




Yeah, so long as the wearer doen't inadverdently pull a Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> If thats the case, would mind letting me have a million dollars?




Sure, but first I'll have to see how much I'll have left after I throw an insanely expensive party in a building I'm going to demolish and after I buy that yacht I always wanted to convert into a submarine....  cuz' that's how I roll!


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats an owl*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Nope, we never met when he came through town.
> 
> I have met precisely zero Hivers in real life.  For all you know I'm a 13 year old girl, in juvie for armed assault, living in Kansas.




Oh.  Well I feel sheepish. 

I thought he did.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> *Eats an owl*




Dood! DAMN!

Have you no money to go food shopping?!

The worst I can be accused of and can actually be called out on by my sister is eating a quail. But then, that wasn't roadkill, it was prepared by a chef in a restaurant.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> *Eats an owl*



Seriously man, we need to buy you some Ramen or SOMETHING.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Sure, but first I'll have to see how much I'll have left after I throw an insanely expensive party in a building I'm going to demolish and after I buy that yacht I always wanted to convert into a submarine....  cuz' that's how I roll!




Thats just your way of saying no.

Further proof that you aren't a millionaire.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> For all you know I'm a 13 year old girl, in juvie for armed assault, living in Kansas.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> A seat over there.



No, no, no.  I'm not the creepy guy talking to 13-year old girls.
Nor am I the creepy guy pretending to be a 13-year old girl.
I'm a 13-year old girl pretending to be a creepy guy.

That's totally different.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> No, no, no.  I'm not the creepy guy talking to 13-year old girls.
> Nor am I the creepy guy pretending to be a 13-year old girl.
> I'm a 13-year old girl pretending to be a creepy guy.
> 
> That's totally different.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> No, no, no.  I'm not the creepy guy talking to 13-year old girls.
> Nor am I the creepy guy pretending to be a 13-year old girl.
> I'm a 13-year old girl pretending to be a creepy guy.
> 
> That's totally different.




So your the dude is is playing the dude who is disguised an other dude?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> For all you know I'm a 13 year old girl, in juvie for armed assault, living in Kansas.




Yes, and as have been asserted earlier, I'm the President of Kreplachistan. So what's your point?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Are you a president for life?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Yes, and as have been asserted earlier, I'm the President of Kreplachistan. So what's your point?



Well, I believe this whole thing started as a discussion about the weather*.  So my point is this: Despite all you may have heard to the contrary, the rain in Spain stays almost invariably in the hills.

[sblock=*]Hive stream of conciousness:
Weather->shorts->no pants->naked frog->human/frog identity crisis->3rd party corroboration->denial of said witness->I'm a 13 year old girl->Dateline NBC->corrections of misunderstanding->Blackrat's political aspirations.

There.  Everyone should be caught up on.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> So your the dude is is playing the dude who is disguised an other dude?



There's ALMOST an actual English sentence in there.  Keep trying.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yes, and as have been asserted earlier, I'm the President of Kreplachistan. So what's your point?




Sh*t. Oh hell, let's just do what we always do. Hijack some nuclear weapons and hold enworld hostage. Yeah? Good! Gentlemen, it has come to my attention that a breakaway Russian Republic called Kreplachistan will be transferring a nuclear warhead to the United Nations in a few days. Here's the plan. We get the warhead and we hold enworld ransoms' for... ONE MILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> There's ALMOST an actual English sentence in there.  Keep trying.




Blame Ben Stiller's writing skills.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Sh*t. Oh hell, let's just do what we always do. Hijack some nuclear weapons and hold enworld hostage. Yeah? Good! Gentlemen, it has come to my attention that a breakaway Russian Republic called Kreplachistan will be transferring a nuclear warhead to the United Nations in a few days. Here's the plan. We get the warhead and we hold enworld ransoms' for... ONE MILLION DOLLARS!



Er. . . sir.  Don't you think that's a rather small amount of money?  I mean, Evil Inc. itself makes over $50 million each year.


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> I meant 'outdoors' and 'at work' like. Unless of course there is some kind of festival going on where it is okay to where a kilt. I think I remember one such parade.




Um. Last time I checked, wearing a kilt is both legal and appropriate everywhere. Hell, a friend of mine had all men in the wedding party wear kilts, some even in their actual family tartans.

It's not like he's wearing chaps and nothing else here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> Um. Last time I checked, wearing a kilt is both legal and appropriate everywhere. Hell, a friend of mine had all men in the wedding party wear kilts, some even in their actual family tartans.
> 
> It's not like he's wearing chaps and nothing else here.




Hey, I'm not going to call anyone out for wearing a kilt, no matter where they live. 

Its just that in AZ, it is fairly unheard of.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Er. . . sir.  Don't you think that's a rather small amount of money?  I mean, Evil Inc. itself makes over $50 million each year.




Really? How come I can't get a piece of that? Why must I be forever poor?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think the money is tied up in purchasing WMDs.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Really? How come I can't get a piece of that? Why must I be forever poor?



Because you are neither Dr. nor Scott Evil?

*shrug* Such is life.


----------



## Slider Wade

HOLY CARP!

31 pages since I last logged in?! The hive has been a jumpin'. Just got home from work. Got a gig tonight 

It'll be nice to be paid some money for my real talent. I've got an hour to kill before getting ready to head out for it. So how goes it in here?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Because you are neither Dr. nor Scott Evil?
> 
> *shrug* Such is life.




 C'est la vie.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> HOLY CARP!
> 
> 31 pages since I last logged in?! The hive has been a jumpin'. Just got home from work. Got a gig tonight
> 
> It'll be nice to be paid some money for my real talent. I've got an hour to kill before getting ready to head out for it. So how goes it in here?



Yup. . . soon, soon we shall be at new thread time.

Let's all gather 'round and pray for the new servers so that once again we can reach upwards towards eternity in a single glorious thread.  'Till all are one!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slider Wade said:


> HOLY CARP!
> 
> 31 pages since I last logged in?! The hive has been a jumpin'. Just got home from work. Got a gig tonight




Actually it only really been active for during the last 14 hours.  During that time progressed like 12 pages.


----------



## Slider Wade

hafrogman said:


> Let's all gather 'round and pray for the new servers so that once again we can reach upwards towards eternity in a single glorious thread.  'Till all are one!




Because There  Can Only Be One [Server]!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Slider Wade said:


> Because There  Can Only Be One [Server]!




We should petition for a dedicated HIVE server... but that would be expensive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Starting to crash. I've only been up since 12:18 am. I should be able to hold off til 4:30 or 5:00 before heading to bed.


----------



## hafrogman

Slider Wade said:


> Because There  Can Only Be One [Server]!



Nah, I think there's supposed to be a pair of them running in parallel.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> We should petition for a dedicated HIVE server... but that would be expensive.




I'd pitch in about $200 for it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I should be able to hold off til 4:30 or %;00 before heading to bed.




Percentile time...!?!??!

You're either dead tired or you've crossed into an alternate dimension.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> We should petition for a dedicated HIVE server... but that would be expensive.



Yeah, and people have discussed Hive forums. . . but really, we need ENWorld to survive.  So we just take up one small corner, and run it into the ground!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Percentile time...!?!??!
> 
> You're either dead tired or you've crossed into an alternate dimension.




Fixed it. I'm not dead tired, but I am starting to get really tired.


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> Percentile time...!?!??!
> 
> You're either dead tired or you've crossed into an alternate dimension.




When was the last time Reveille had a CT scan?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> When was the last time Reveille had a CT scan?




6 months ago; company policy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Fixed it. I'm not dead tired, but I am starting to get really tired.




Damn.  I liked the idea of someone from the Hive being able to slip into the Q-Continuum.


----------



## Slider Wade

Reveille said:


> 6 months ago; company policy.









You work for the MIB?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> You work for the MIB?




 Gads, I only wish.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn.  I liked the idea of someone from the Hive being able to slip into the Q-Continuum.




Sorry to disappoint you Relique. I only wish a Q would snap me out of this meaningless existence and make me a demi-god.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, and people have discussed Hive forums.




Didn't in one HIVE thread someone mentioned how all the start up hive websites all crashed and burned?



hafrogman said:


> . . but really, we need ENWorld to survive.  So we just take up one small corner, and run it into the ground!



I was thinking more like they create a back up server i nthe ENWorld server group dedicated to the HIVE threads.  Then uploading a Turing class webbot with artificial intelligence into that server.  Then we could develop a LOTTO result predicting algorithmic and have the HIVEMIND wait until PowerBall or Mega Millions reaches 150+ million before it feeds us the results of the drawing (which it helps fix for us) and then it uses that money to insure that ENWorld develops holodeck capabilities.


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn.  I liked the idea of someone from the Hive being able to slip into the Q-Continuum.




Well, I've got the ability to travel to parallel realities. Does that count?


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> I was thinking more like they create a back up server i nthe ENWorld group dedicated to the HIVE threads... and giving a a webbot artificial intelligence.  Then we could develop a LOTTO result predicting algorithmic and have the HIVEMIND wait until PowerBall or Mega Millions reaches 150+ million before it feeds us the results of the drawing (which it helps fix for us).



 That would be so awesome!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I was thinking more like they create a back up server i nthe ENWorld server group dedicated to the HIVE threads.  Then uploading a Turing class webbot with artificial intelligence into that server.  Then we could develop a LOTTO result predicting algorithmic and have the HIVEMIND wait until PowerBall or Mega Millions reaches 150+ million before it feeds us the results of the drawing (which it helps fix for us) and then it uses that money to insure that ENWorld develops holodeck capabilities.



Because Reveille needs more money!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Relique. I only wish a Q would snap me out of this meaningless existence and make me a demi-god.




Well.. if you buy into quantum string theory then somewhere out there in a parallel reality everyone has Q-like abilities.... but chooses not to use them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Well.. if you buy into quantum string theory then somewhere out there in a parallel reality everyone has Q-like abilities.... but chooses not to use them.




 Then whats the point?


----------



## Slider Wade

Relique du Madde said:


> Well.. if you buy into quantum string theory then somewhere out there in a parallel reality everyone has Q-like abilities.... but chooses not to use them.




I know that if I had Q powers I'd put them to use.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> I know that if I had Q powers I'd put them to use.




ditto.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Then whats the point?




They don't use them because they know there is another reality that exists where they actually use them.  That's one of the the funny things about Q..

Even though they like using their powers outside of the continuum, inside of it they live like they are from Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## Slider Wade

Well I gotta start getting ready to go. Until later hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Even though they like using their powers outside of the continuum, inside of it they live like they are from Little House on the Prairie.




Gads; cloistered they are.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slider Wade said:


> Well I gotta start getting ready to go. Until later hive!




Later Wade, good luck with you gig.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I s'pose its time for a new thread.

Sorry for jumping the gun on this but I wanted the last hive thread of the year to be of my own design. Happy Christmas (or Festivus in the case of those that celebrate it) and Merry New Year!


----------



## Wereserpent

ONWARD TO OVER 9000!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Well, I s'pose its time for a new thread.
> 
> Sorry for jumping the gun on this but I wanted the last hive thread of the year to be of my own design. Happy Christmas (or Festivus in the case of those that celebrate it) and Merry New Year!



Yeah, 25 posts early there, chief.  I guess our only option is to foil your plans by filling up your new thread in the next 16 days.  62 posts a day.

Alright, listen up, people. What I want from each and every one of you is a post about every gas station, residence, warehouse, farmhouse, henhouse, outhouse and doghouse in the area. Checkpoints go up at fifteen posts. Your target's name is Reveille. Go get him.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> ONWARD TO OVER 9000!



You need spikier hair.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> ONWARD TO OVER 9000!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq5csKvXCT4]YouTube - It's over 9000![/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, 25 posts early there, chief.  I guess our only option is to foil your plans by filling up your new thread in the next 16 days.  62 posts a day.
> 
> Alright, listen up, people. What I want from each and every one of you is a post about every gas station, residence, warehouse, farmhouse, henhouse, outhouse and doghouse in the area. Checkpoints go up at fifteen posts. Your target's name is Reveille. Go get him.




You know, I didn't have to post this, but when I saw it I thought of you and thought that you might appreciate it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

FINAL Page of this HIVE!!  LEt's get to posting so we can finish the new hive before New Years eve.


----------



## Wereserpent

Woo hoo I got a sandwich filled with meat!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Woo hoo I got a sandwich filled with meat!




'Bout time you got fed right boy! 

Waitaminute, is that real meat or owl meat?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> 'Bout time you got fed right boy!
> 
> Waitaminute, is that real meat or owl meat?




Salami.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> 'Bout time you got fed right boy!
> 
> Waitaminute, is that real meat or owl meat?




Just as long as it isn't Soilent Green....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Salami.




Salami?  What type?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Salami?  What type?




I am pretty sure it is beef.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Salami.




Good on you Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Good on you Galeros.




Oh no, I don't put it on me, I put it _in_ me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Oh no, I don't put it on me, I put it _in_ me.




I know that. I meant Good on you for finally getting some real food.

I believe it's Brit slang for Congrats.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I know that. I meant Good on you for finally getting some real food.
> 
> I believe it's Brit slang for Congrats.




Brits talk funny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Brits talk funny.



Granted, but comes pretty damn close to Planescape slang.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Granted, but comes pretty damn close to Planescape slang.




True.  True.  Then again, I'm pretty sure most people would despise psuedo medieval fantasy setting if it used modern street slang.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> True.  True.  Then again, I'm pretty sure most people would despise psuedo medieval fantasy setting if it used modern street slang.




I think it would depend on how far out it was derived. One word, many meanings, many synonyms.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Brits talk funny.



Hey!  I resemble that remark.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Hey!  I resemble that remark.




But that's why we love you 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L57-vQvo34E]YouTube - Monty Python - I Wish to Report a Burglary[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> But that's why we love you




Thats why I love Brits, period. Fact.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> But that's why we love you



Who doesn't?  

...

Please don't answer that question.  I don't need a list.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Please don't answer that question.




Maybe in the Next hive...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thats why I love Brits, period. Fact.




Yeah.  Their accents are better then several several of the ones which exist in the US.. (I would name states and cities... but then the list would be way too long).


REPOSTING THIS IN THE NEW HIVE


----------

